# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Znate li kako izgleda fiziološki porođaj?

## marta

Danas smo sretniji nego ikad, natalna i perintalna  medicina je toliko napredovala, higijena je na visokoj razini, da  većina naših strahova vezanih uz porod može biti svedena na minimum. Ono od čega su strahovale naše bake, danas je, zahvaljujući dobrim uvjetima u kojima živimo, iza nas.

No, koliko dobro  poznajemo zakonitosti svog tijela i svojih hormona tijekom poroda, a  koliko se naše znanje svodi na poznavanje bolničkog protokola, bontona i  pravila ponašanja koja su tamo uspostavljena, tj. znate li koliko se  bolnički, aktivno vođeni porođaj razlikuje od fiziološkog, dakle onog  koji nam je namijenila priroda?

Kako izgleda porod, koje su mu faze, koliko traje, što je ženi i djetetu tada potrebno?

Gdje ste našle informacije kako izgeda "običan" tijek poroda, bez intervencija sa strane? Jeste li uopće naišle na to?

Znate li čemu služe intervencije u rodilištu i koliko su znanstveno (ne)utemeljene?

----------


## Beti3

*Znate li kako izgleda fiziološki porođaj?*Da.

----------


## Ayan

znam kako bi trebao izgledati, ali osobno ga nisam doživjela. prave informacije sam nalazila posvuda gdje sam mogla, a dezinformacija ima također posvuda.  :Confused: 
vidjela jesam fiziološki porođaj, ali ne u hrvatskoj.
tu ću sad stati jer sam se zbedirala.

----------


## marta

Potaknuta temama drip/bez dripa, klistir i sl. otvorila sam ovu temu jer me zanima koliko zapravo znamo o tome kako uistinu tijelo funkcionira i koji se mehanizmi kriju iza fiziološkog poroda. 
Skuzila sam da mi se termin prirodni porod ne svidja jer implicira da postoji i neprirodni porod, i to mi nekako ne pogadja bit. Osim toga, "prirodni porod" je termin koji se cesto koristi za vaginalni bolnički porodjaj koji najcesce nije ni blizu fiziološkog, tj. onog koji je uistinu prirodan.

----------


## klokanica1506

> Potaknuta temama drip/bez dripa, klistir i sl. otvorila sam ovu temu jer me zanima koliko zapravo znamo o tome kako uistinu tijelo funkcionira i koji se mehanizmi kriju iza fiziološkog poroda. 
> Skuzila sam da mi se termin prirodni porod ne svidja jer implicira da postoji i neprirodni porod, i to mi nekako ne pogadja bit. Osim toga, "prirodni porod" je termin koji se cesto koristi za vaginalni bolnički porodjaj koji najcesce nije ni blizu fiziološkog, tj. onog koji je uistinu prirodan.


Mogu se pohvaliti fiziološkim porođajem u bolnici, eto, ima i takvih bolničkih, i drugi porod u kojem je fiziološko bilo jedino dva živa bića i rupa kroz koju je jedno izašlo, ali s razlogom.

----------


## marta

> Mogu se pohvaliti fiziološkim porođajem u bolnici, eto, ima i takvih bolničkih, i drugi porod u kojem je fiziološko bilo jedino dva živa bića i rupa kroz koju je jedno izašlo, ali s razlogom.


Znaci mogla si izabrati porodjaj za radjanje i nije bilo intervencija u toku i neposredno nakon poroda?

Pitam jer sam ja imala zamalo fizioloski porodjaj u kadi. I nije bilo intervencija osim uterotonika (nepotrebnog) poslije poroda, ali su trazili da u kadi zauzmem odredjeni polozaj da bi njima bilo lakse.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

Meni ovo izgleda super tema.

Čisto da vidim odakle crpimo basic informacije o svom tijelu.

U svojim trudnoćama sam išla na trudničke tečajeve u rodilištu i dobila iscrpne informacije kako to izgleda u rodilištu i čemu se trebam prilagoditi. I prilagodila sam se. 

Opis onog nekog, "najobičnijeg" porođaja, gdje te nitko usred muke ne pita za tjedan trudnoće, za oib :Grin: , gdje ne moliš za odlazak na wc kao na neku privilegiju, gdje ne gledaši 10 drugih rodilja i slušaš njihov strah i stenjanje, koji pojačava tvoj...,

to nisam znala gdje naći kako to izgleda, onako, generalno.

Odbijala sam godinama čitati Odenta, misleći da moram pročitati 800 strana nekih friki knjižurina, 
a onda ipak, pritisnuta nevoljom, 
odem u tu kvartovsku knjižaru i dignem malu, tanku knjižičicu M. Odenta "Preporod rađanja" i tu saznam  kako to izgleda kad se rađa u klinici koja ima za rodilju barem pripremljenu sobu, za nju i njezinog muža. 
Minimum minimuma intime.
Toliko bih barem očekivala u rodilištu.
Tu sam saznala neke osnovne info o fiziološkom tijeku poroda.  
Ajde, baš me zanima tijek teme.
Gdje se kod nas o tomu priča i saznaje.
I gdje su medicinari nazočili posve fiziološkom porodu.

----------


## vertex

Ja sam u Sinju imala zamalo fiziološki porođaj, kad si to već tako nazvala. Osim položaja za sam kraj izgona, bilo je po mome. Nije bilo drugih intervencija.
To je zadnji porođaj, na drugom sam puno više ležala (iako mi je bok dosta odgovarao, ali tada stvarno nisam ni mislila tražiti nešto drugo, ne znam bi li mi više pasalo drugačije). Nije bilo drugih intervencija.
Tako da bih rekla da više manje znam kakav je fiziološki porođaj.
Zapravo, kraj je bio bezveze oba puta, lezi i tiskaj. Kako sam treći put klečala do pred kraj izgona, ma vidjela sam jasno kao dan koji je glupi potez leći u tom času, upravo apsurd. Mogla sam fino klečeći rodit, u ritmu nagona za tiskanje. Ali eto.

----------


## _Candy Candy_

Znam kako izgleda i znam što je sve potrebno da bi se ostvario. 

Sve procedure koje nas dočekaju u rodilištu su dio recepta "kako blokirati fiziologiju poroda". 

Već u prvoj trudnoći sa svojih nepunih 20 godina pročitala sam Preporod rađanja, ali sam na porod došla naivno misleći da je i osoblju u bolnici cilj da sve prođe što prirodnije. Boy, was I wrong.

----------


## vertex

A informacije...nemam pojma. I ne mogu reći da bih sad znala izrecitirati mehanizme i faze porođaja. Mogla bih po svom iskustvu, naravno.
Još kad sam bila trudna s A. sam čitala sve živo, i srela se, s jedna strane, s lokalnom informacijom da izgon traje nekoliko trudova, uz jako tiskanje i zadržavanje daha, a s druge, iz neke američke knjige, da izgon traje između pola sata i dva (čini mi se) sata.
Tu sam prvi put skužila da nešto negdje ne štima, tj da se pristupi porodu jako razlikuju od mjesta do mjesta.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Zapravo, kraj je bio bezveze oba puta, lezi i tiskaj. Kako sam treći put klečala do pred kraj izgona, ma vidjela sam jasno kao dan koji je glupi potez leći u tom času, upravo apsurd. Mogla sam fino klečeći rodit, u ritmu nagona za tiskanje. Ali eto.


*vertex*, koliko god ovo bilo "blizu", a i čula sam da su mala rodilišta stvarno super prema rodiljama, u odnosu na velike manufakture rađanja, ipak to, eto, zbog samog detalja izgona, nije fiziološki.
 Mislim, bilo bi, zašto ne, nekima paše i ležeći, ali po definiciji fiziološkog poroda, treba roditi onako kako ženi samo njezino tijelo nalaže. I sama kažeš, apsurdan je bio taj potez, iznenadno premještanje, samo zato jer su njima tako namješteni stolovi i jer im tako nalažu propisi.

Pa jel' žena rađa radi svog djeteta ili radi njihove komocije, pogleda i protokola koji kao da postoji radi sebe samog?

Ma, nije to sad smak svijeta, nek' je živo i zdravo, znamo to svi, ali kad već idemo precizirati što i koliko znamo, što je ono *temeljno fiziološko*, a što nije, 
gdje je nužno to izmijeniti i upetljati se sa strane osobalj, a gdje je posve suvišno, apsurdno, besmisleno, a ponekad  i štetno, onda treba reći i da je ovo baš suvišno.
Od znanja nas ne bi trebala boljeti glava.
 Ili bi? :Grin:

----------


## Tiziana

> Znaci mogla si izabrati porodjaj za radjanje i nije bilo intervencija u toku i neposredno nakon poroda?
> 
> Pitam jer sam ja imala zamalo fizioloski porodjaj u kadi. I nije bilo intervencija osim uterotonika (nepotrebnog) poslije poroda, ali su trazili da u kadi zauzmem odredjeni polozaj da bi njima bilo lakse.


Jao kada to je zakon porod! Ma koliko mi vani pomagali  babica i muz, da stojim, a se naslonim dok nisam uletila u vodu nisam bila dobro. Kako sam usla odmah sam se namjestla skoro pa cetveronoske i pokmaknula se nisam dok mi nisu rekli da je beba vani. Negdje u daljini muz je saptao primalji da li bi bilo bolje mene izvuci van da beba ne bude u toj vodi a ova se nasmijala i rekla mu - ajte vi je izvucite ako mozete. Uglavnom nisam htjela van vode ni kad su mi malu dali u ruke, a njima je nesto bilo bitno oko posteljice pa sam u takvom blesavom izdanju s bebom i pupkovinom jos neodrezanom gackala do nekog kreveta sto ima dve tri razine i neke botune za pomicanje.

Sto je to uterotnik?

----------


## vertex

Znam, Nena, zato sam napisala sam da sam imala "zamalo fiziološki" porod.

----------


## marta

Nisam mislila da mi sad tu svatko izrecitira ko u skoli sto sve zna o fiziologiji radjanja, nego vise da razgovaramo o detaljima koje znamo, o (ne)utemeljenim rutinskim postupcima i sl.
Ovo sto si napisala u zadnjem postu je dovoljno za kratku raspravu. Pretpostavljam da je info o izgonu u par trudova dosla uz prepostavku Kristellerovog zahvata.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

Pa dobro, usmjeri nas, marta, jel' se smije reći da *inzistiranje* na ležećem izgonu, ako to ženi ne odgovara, nikako nije dio fiziološkog porođaja? 

I je li to itko čuo na ijednom trudničkom tečaju?

----------


## pomikaki

O fiziološkom porodu znam s foruma i literature.
O bolničkom znam iz iskustva, i iz bolničkog tečaja.
Ono što me ljuti je recimo zašto se na tom tečaju prikazivala samo jedna priča. Zbog čega rodilje nisu o ovim stvarima informirane? Zašto opstetričari ne žele prihvatiti nova saznanja iz vlastite struke?

----------


## _Candy Candy_

Ja sam bila toliko uživljena u prirodni porod tijekom druge trudnoće tako da kad mi je ginekolog rekao da tiskam odmahnula sam glavom misleći: Ne smije se tiskati, kakvo tiskanje, pustite rijeku da teče!  :Grin: 

Refleks istiskivanja fetusa je nešto najmoćnije što sam osjetila, a danas je to većini žena uskraćeno.

----------


## vertex

Mogla sam ja tu ostat pri svome i ne htjet se pomaknut, bili bi me poslušali, pogotovo je ginekolog skroz podržavao moje želje. Ali babica se sva unervozila, skoro nadurila - i šta ću, procijenila sam da mi ipak treba ona prisebna, ako šta bude, iako nisam mislila da će išta biti. Da mi se ne pogubi žena, kužiš, morala sam je malo tetošit :D
A M. se rodila s ručicom pored glave (to je ring of fire - pa onda još malo jači ring of fire  :Grin:  ), sad, da sam ostala klečeći, bi li se ona snašla u takvom mom položaju, tj. bi li se htjela snaći ako bi osjetila da je natjerana na nešto što smatra lošim - pitanje je (ona je nešto s tom ručicom napravila u izgonu). Ne da je to u redu da ja moram o tome razmišljat, nije uopće.

----------


## sirius

> Nisam mislila da mi sad tu svatko izrecitira ko u skoli sto sve zna o fiziologiji radjanja, nego vise da razgovaramo o detaljima koje znamo, o (ne)utemeljenim rutinskim postupcima i sl.
> Ovo sto si napisala u zadnjem postu je dovoljno za kratku raspravu. Pretpostavljam da je info o izgonu u par trudova dosla uz prepostavku Kristellerovog zahvata.


O fiziologiji znam jedno: ako je žena rodila, prilično je sigurno da je bila trudna. :D

----------


## vertex

> Nisam mislila da mi sad tu svatko izrecitira ko u skoli sto sve zna o fiziologiji radjanja, nego vise da razgovaramo o detaljima koje znamo, o (ne)utemeljenim rutinskim postupcima i sl.
> Ovo sto si napisala u zadnjem postu je dovoljno za kratku raspravu. Pretpostavljam da je info o izgonu u par trudova dosla uz prepostavku Kristellerovog zahvata.


Da, u biti te nisam baš shvatila što je predmet rasprave.
Fiziološki porod bi po meni bio: radiš što ti paše i čekaš da se beba rodi. Netko te pazi da pomogne ako zapne. Ima li još šta?

----------


## vertex

> O fiziologiji znam jedno: ako je žena rodila, prilično je sigurno da je bila trudna. :D


 :Laughing:

----------


## sirius

> Da, u biti te nisam baš shvatila što je predmet rasprave.
> Fiziološki porod bi po meni bio: radiš što ti paše i čekaš da se beba rodi. Netko te pazi da pomogne ako zapne. Ima li još šta?


Koliko sam ja shvatila predmet rasprave bi bio : koliko ste sigurni u vlastito tijelo i proces rađanja bez rutinskih intervencija?

----------


## vertex

> Pretpostavljam da je info o izgonu u par trudova dosla uz prepostavku Kristellerovog zahvata.


Da, ako je potrebno, dakle, ako se ne rodi u tri truda, otprilike.
S tim da sam na istom mjestu, skoro deset godina kasnije, slušala sasvim drugačiju priču, otprilike ovu Rodinu, uz upoznavanje sa situacijom u rodilištu i uobičajenim praksama. (Nije bolnički tečaj, nego tečaj Kluba trudnica i roditelja.)

----------


## Tiziana

I bravo za ideju o temi!

E da, a u vezi fiziolgije mislim da sam istu zeznula ja sama kad sam osjetila da me pece i pocela tiskat ko luda da se rijesim toga sto me pece. Eto da sam znala nesto o tom dijelu vjerojatno ne bih ni popucala. Babica me nesto upozoravala kao da dopustim tkivu da se samo rastegne a meni je bio upitnik o cemu ona to trabunja. Pa sam popucala svojom greskom. Mislim da se za fiziolski porod tu treba prestati tiskati. Par mjeseci kasnije citala sam na Rodi o ring of fire.
Nedostaje mi samo ta zadnja kockica o kojoj Candy pise.
A nekih drugih cudnih intervencija nisam imala. I uopce ne shvacam ovo igranje kemicara nad rodiljama. A poznat mi je apsolutno ne-fizioloski porod kojeg sam imala zbog prenesene trudnoce. Grozota. Al sam na njega JA pristala a ne neki janko-marko koji stize s infuzijom po vlastitoj diskreciji

----------


## marta

E, Tiziana, pitala si za uterotonike, to ti je najcesce hormonska injekcija  koja se da rodilji neposredno nakon izgona da se maternica sto prije krene vracati u prvobitno stanje. Tako nekako, pojednostavila sam vrlo. Uglavnom, kad ti daju dijete na sisu, onda gotovo nikad nije potrebna. Ali...

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Ono što me ljuti je recimo zašto se na tom tečaju prikazivala samo jedna priča. Zbog čega rodilje nisu o ovim stvarima informirane? Zašto opstetričari ne žele prihvatiti nova saznanja iz vlastite struke?


Paaaa...sad možemo nagađati.

Ja mislim jer im je tako daleko, daleko lakše nego da osluškuju potrebe svake pojedine rodilje. 

I jer nemaju dovoljno primalja da bi bila svaka s jednom rodiljom (govorim o velikim rodilištima).
I jer one primalje koje shvaćaju da je najzdravije za dijete da se rodi u neometanu fiziološkom tijeku, tamo gdje se to može, a to je u preko 80 posto slučajeva, nemaju pravo glasa.  

Njih se ne šljivi pet posto, a opstetičari u rodilištima često u životu nisu ni vidjeli kako izgleda porod posve neometana tijeka, onaj kojega nije ometalo čak ni prikupljanje administrativnih podataka.

Mnoge primalje i same su u službi takve medicine jer je i njima tako lakše.

Zašto su se bolnice toliko odmaknule od prirodnog tijeka poroda, tamo gdje je on moguć?

I ono,  već milijun puta ovdje postavljeno pitanje *- zašto su žene od aktivnog sudionika svog poroda svedene na pasivnog 

poslušnika protokola nečijeg radnog mjesta.*

Mi  u porodu u rodilištu zapravo služimo nečijem radnom mjestu, umjesto da  rodilište kao dio javne službe služi našem porodu, našem djetetu.  Osoblje je ljuto ako pognute glave ne služimo pravilima koje su oni  zacrtali za svoje radno mjesto, za svoju smjenu. 
Ko da si došao na šalter pa ispunjavaš formulare, a ne da rađaš .

Apsurdno je da trajanje  nečije smjene kroji trajanje našeg poroda. 

"Ajmo, dajte svim debelima drip da ih završimo prije smjene!", poznati je istinit citat iz rodilišta.

Jesmo li barem na stupnju da uviđamo koliko je to protiv nas žena? 
Takav odnos i stav.

(marta,ne znam kad će odgovori, zasad se pitamo, možda idući tjedan? :Grin: )

----------


## marta

Pa ajmo oda krenuti od pocetka, ono kad dodjete u rodiliste u 3 sata u noci, a sestra vas kroz prozorcic pita: "A sta Vi (ili onako prisno ti) trebate?" pa pet minuta kasnije odgovaras ko na ispitivanju u policijskoj stanici na pitanja kako ti se zovu majka i otac, kad si dobila prvu menstruaciju i što je po zanimanju otac tvog djeteta...

To definitivno ne bi trebalo biti dio poroda. A je, zbog Drzavnog zavoda za statistiku. Jupije!

----------


## leonisa

> Koliko sam ja shvatila predmet rasprave bi bio : koliko ste sigurni u vlastito tijelo i proces rađanja bez rutinskih intervencija?


a sta ako nam je pasala?
recimo klistir.
imala sam zatvor 3 dana i pucala po savovima, skoro sam im otisla da mi ga daju prije nego li je porod uopce poceo.
ili sam izgon u njihovoj stolici. koliko god sam se grozila tog polozaja pasao mi je vise nego stojecki (odhodala sam s nagonom za tiskanje i osjetila olaksanje kad sam sjela).

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Pa ajmo oda krenuti od pocetka, ono kad dodjete u rodiliste u 3 sata u noci, a sestra vas kroz prozorcic pita: "A sta Vi (ili onako prisno ti) trebate?" pa pet minuta kasnije odgovaras ko na ispitivanju u policijskoj stanici na pitanja kako ti se zovu majka i otac, kad si dobila prvu menstruaciju i što je po zanimanju otac tvog djeteta...


OK, 
padamo već na točki br. 1.

Trebali bi samo uzeti papire, u njima sve piše, ali im se ne da prepisivati, njima je teže nego ženi u trudovima, teško je to, listati trudničku knjižicu.
Ili pitati pratnju. Da ne kažem da nas je većina već upisana u sustav bolnice jer idemo tamo na zadnje preglede.

A zašto je to bitno? Podsjeti me, de.

1. Jer žena u trudovima, kad rijeka hormona krene teći, ne treba naprezati... koji ono dio mozga, neokorteks, već se prepustiti samom tijeku poroda i ničemu više? :Grin:

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> a sta ako nam je pasala?
> recimo klistir.
> imala sam zatvor 3 dana i pucala po savovima, skoro sam im otisla da mi ga daju prije nego li je porod uopce poceo.
> ili sam izgon u njihovoj stolici. koliko god sam se grozila tog polozaja pasao mi je vise nego stojecki (odhodala sam s nagonom za tiskanje i osjetila olaksanje kad sam sjela).



Osobno isto nemam ništa protiv klizme. osobno. zbog nekih čistunskih razloga. Ali mi je način katastrofa, iz istih razloga. sto žena, jedan wc, nema pranja ni tuširanja.
opet suvišno zamaranje higijenom  i maramicama.

A položag za izgon, sama si rekla, pasao ti je, to je tvoj fiziološki položaj, tebi, tvom stanju i tvom tijelu je odgovarao.

----------


## sirius

> a sta ako nam je pasala?
> recimo klistir.
> imala sam zatvor 3 dana i pucala po savovima, skoro sam im otisla da mi ga daju prije nego li je porod uopce poceo.
> ili sam izgon u njihovoj stolici. koliko god sam se grozila tog polozaja pasao mi je vise nego stojecki (odhodala sam s nagonom za tiskanje i osjetila olaksanje kad sam sjela).


Ništa. Obzirom da rutinska upotreba nema dokazane dobrobiti, upotreba sa indikacijama bi trebala biti opravdana i pozeljna ako to rodiljama želi. Po meni je to kao da kažeš da bi sve zene trebale biti na stolcicu , a eto krivo je ako nekoj ženi odgovara da leži. 
Većini žena ne odgovara klistir, većini ne treba jer su se prirodno ocistile, rutinski nema dobrobiti , ali ako tebi odgovara i želiš ga- samo naprijed.
i pomogucnosti da nakon klistira dobiješ wc sa dovoljno papira i tuš sa toplom vodom .

----------


## pomikaki

> a sta ako nam je pasala?


Moglo bi se rodilju recimo bar kratko pitati pristaje li na intervenciju, pa bi se taj problem riješio.

----------


## marta

> a sta ako nam je pasala?
> recimo klistir.
> imala sam zatvor 3 dana i pucala po savovima, skoro sam im otisla da mi ga daju prije nego li je porod uopce poceo.
> ili sam izgon u njihovoj stolici. koliko god sam se grozila tog polozaja pasao mi je vise nego stojecki (odhodala sam s nagonom za tiskanje i osjetila olaksanje kad sam sjela).


Pa ne bih rekla da je ono sto je nekom odgovaralo u nekom konkretnom porodu tema ovog topica. Nego pitanje sto je uistinu fiziologija. 
Naravno da neces odbiti nesto sto ti odgovara, no hoces li moci i uspjeti odbiti nesto sto ti uopce NE odgovara i sto nema znanstveno uporiste - to je pravo pitanje.

----------


## sirius

Ja vidim problem u razumijevanju fiziologije samo ako rodilja misli da se ne moze roditi bez klistira
-da se ne moze roditi bez dripa
-da se ne moze roditi bez epizotomije/nalijeganja na trbuh, lezanja na leđima ...
I da većina rodilja to treba, a samo iznimke ne trebaju.

a zapravo je istina takva da većina rodilja ne treba ništa , a malom broju dobro dođu ( potrebne , a ne rutinske) intervencije.

----------


## marta

Čišćenje prije poroda je normalna pojava kod većine trudnica. Fiziologija. Normala.

----------


## marta

> Ja vidim problem u razumijevanju fiziologije samo ako rodilja misli da se ne moze roditi bez klistira
> -da se ne moze roditi bez dripa
> -da se ne moze roditi bez epizotomije/nalijeganja na trbuh, lezanja na leđima ...
> I da većina rodilja to treba, a samo iznimke ne trebaju.
> 
> a zapravo je istina takva da većina rodilja ne treba ništa , a malom broju dobro dođu ( potrebne , a ne rutinske) intervencije.


I hear you sister! Pretpostavljam da je ta ideja da vecina rodilja nesto treba došla upravo iz nepoznavanja fiziologija pa rekoh, da se malo osvrnemo na temu!

----------


## Kaae

Znam sve sto sam trebala znati s foruma, portala, literature, alternativnog tecaja (ok, druzenja s doulama/edukatorima) koji sam prosla tu u Americi. Uz to sam clanica udruge koja promice fizioloski porod s ove strane bare, u regiji. 

Rodila sam u bolnici jer, long story short, drugacije nije moglo i vjerojatno opet nece niti s eventualnim drugim djetetom. Jedno me vrijeme malo tlacila jedna medicinska sestra, ali ok, jeb'ga sad, mogla me i doma snaci neka takva situacija (sto je najbolje, cula sam da se i to dogadja, samo tlacitelji nisu medicinske sestre  :lool:  ). Nista drugo se nije dogodilo, a da je bilo nepotrebno, a jos manje bez mojeg pristanka. Dva sata dripa smatram neophodnima. Rodila sam na ledjima, iako to nisam 'planirala' jer mi je upravo to najvise odgovaralo u tom trenutku, a s obzirom na cinjenicu da sam radjala u 67. satu, vise bas nisam bila u stanju stajati i setati. Medicinska sestra-primalja je bila jedna starija prekrasna gospodja, a sa mnom su jos bili doula i muz. Radili su ono sto zelim, ili samo predlagali nesto sto bi, mozda, pomoglo ili bilo zgodno za napraviti (tipa polozaja i slicnog). Recimo, kad je napokon doslo do izgona, primalja mi je dala super zgodnu ideju - da rasirim noge jer, uhm, sa stisnutim nogama se bas i ne radja. A ni kroz gace, na koje me podsjetila nesto prije toga.

Ostatak _intervencija_ je vrecica glukoze na koju sam pristala, a koju bi mi skinuli da sam rekla da (vise) ne zelim. Ostavila sam je jer mi je, zapravo, odgovaralo, iako sam mislila da nece. Bila sam prekrepana nakon toliko vremena. Usisavanje mekonija prije prvog udaha mi je skroz prihvatljivo; nadam se da bi i kucna primalja napravila isto (lokalna bi, za ostale ne znam). Sivali su me, sto bi bila napravila i primalja. Primalja koristi doppler za pracenje bebe, tu i tamo, a u bolnici su koristili CTG, samo povremeno i uvijek uz moj pristanak, kad je meni odgovaralo (osim otprilike jednom, s onom vec spomenutom sestrom, no nisam pristala na ono sto je trazila). 

Ja zadovoljna. Moze jednostavnije nego u mojem slucaju, ali ne smatram da je unistena fiziologija poroda.

----------


## marta

Ne kuzim ovo usisavanje mekonija, daj to malo pojasni.

----------


## klokanica1506

> Znaci mogla si izabrati porodjaj za radjanje i nije bilo intervencija u toku i neposredno nakon poroda?
> 
> Pitam jer sam ja imala zamalo fizioloski porodjaj u kadi. I nije bilo intervencija osim uterotonika (nepotrebnog) poslije poroda, ali su trazili da u kadi zauzmem odredjeni polozaj da bi njima bilo lakse.


Zatražili su i mene da stanem na noge, ili ćućnem uz krevet što sam glatko odbila, jer isti prijedlog u prvom porodu doslovce me cijelu složio na pod. Jedino što je remetilo drugi porod bila su iskustva s prvog, naime "dogodila mi se" panična ataka isprovocirana traumatičnim iskustvom prvog poroda, ali moram pohvaliti doktoricu koja je prepoznala stanje i u kritičnom trenutku vratila mi zdravi razum. 
Posebno se raznježim kada se sjetim kako me primila za ruku, gledala me u oči i govorila "Vi ste sada majka, vi ste sada majka, vi mooožete"

----------


## leonisa

> Pa ne bih rekla da je ono sto je nekom odgovaralo u nekom konkretnom porodu tema ovog topica. Nego pitanje sto je uistinu fiziologija. 
> Naravno da neces odbiti nesto sto ti odgovara, no hoces li moci i uspjeti odbiti nesto sto ti uopce NE odgovara i sto nema znanstveno uporiste - to je pravo pitanje.


moj post uopce nije isao u smjeru jel nekom odgovara nesto ili ne niti u smjeru da umanjim problem rutinske intervencije vec u smjeru (pre)ispitivanja poroda, bas kao sto si i ti sama napisala- umalo fizioioski, bio bi da mi nisu to to i to. pa se pitam da li je nesto sto se napravilo rutinski uz moju dozvolu i blagoslov jer sam osjetila da mi to u tom trenu treba i pase minus odnosno moze li on biti fizioloski ili samim time sto mi je odgovarao polozaj koji mi ne bi trebao (s tim da sam ja usla u box s bebom u porodjajnom kanalu, nakon dva truda disanja bebici je glava virila, a nakon 3 bila je vani, stoga sam u samom boxu bila oko 20min prije zavrsenog 2. porodjajnog doba.
s obzirom da sam lezala na odjelu i u predradjaoni zavrsila zatvorena, naravno da nije bio fizioloski bez obzira sto nije bilo intervencija jer mi nije u svakom trenu pasao ctg niti buka niti svjetlost, a ponekad niti poza.

----------


## leonisa

> Ja vidim problem u razumijevanju fiziologije samo ako rodilja misli da se ne moze roditi bez klistira
> -da se ne moze roditi bez dripa
> -da se ne moze roditi bez epizotomije/nalijeganja na trbuh, lezanja na leđima ...
> I da većina rodilja to treba, a samo iznimke ne trebaju.
> 
> a zapravo je istina takva da većina rodilja ne treba ništa , a malom broju dobro dođu ( potrebne , a ne rutinske) intervencije.


ja zaista mislim da malo zena tako misli.
ili se previse druzim sa zenama koje obitavaju na rodinom forumu.

----------


## klokanica1506

Kad ovako pročitam baš zvučim kenjkavo, ali žena mi je fakat pomogla i želim je pohvaliti, eto, barem jedan svjetli primjer!
(a ima ih i puno više vjerujem)

----------


## sirius

> ja zaista mislim da malo zena tako misli.
> ili se previse druzim sa zenama koje obitavaju na rodinom forumu.


Previše si na rodnom forumu . :D

----------


## Kaae

> Ne kuzim ovo usisavanje mekonija, daj to malo pojasni.


Bio je u vodenjaku, a u vodenjaku mekonij. Tu je u principu uskakala bolnicka procedura: ako dijete udahne prije nego se usise mekonij s lica, obicno ga salju na promatranje. Ako se mekonij pocisti prije udaha, nikom nista. S obzirom da sam htjela izbjeci cak i ovaj dio birokracije da se, neposredno nakon poroda, prepucavam s nekim hoce li mi odnijeti dijete (ili ga pregledavati po mojoj sobi, zbog teoretske ili prakticne mogucnosti aspiracije), slozili smo se s tim da ga doktor hvata i cisti mekonij prije udaha. Sve u svemu je rijec o nekih 10 sekundi, ako i toliko (provjerila sve na videu kasnije). U trenutku kad je glava iskliznula van, doktor jer razderao membranu, pocistio nos i usta u roku keks i to je bilo to. Ostatak Sunkovog tijela je doslovno iskliznuo van, izvucen je iz ostatka opne i dobila sam ga na prsa. Usranog.  :Grin:

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Ja vidim problem u razumijevanju fiziologije samo ako rodilja *misli da se ne moze roditi* 
> 
> bez klistira
> 
> -da se ne moze roditi bez dripa
> -da se ne moze roditi bez epizotomije/nalijeganja na trbuh, lezanja na leđima ...
> 
> I da većina rodilja to treba, a samo iznimke ne trebaju.
> 
> a zapravo je istina takva da većina rodilja ne treba ništa , a malom broju dobro dođu ( potrebne , a ne rutinske) intervencije.



Ovo je  stvarno bit svega (kako mala zna).

A ja znam puno žena, ovaj forum nit vidjele nit čule, koje stvarno misle da se bez svega toga, i bez bolnice, uopće, al' uopće ne može roditi.

----------


## zasad skulirana

> )provjerila sve na videu kasnije


meni bi ovaj dio najvise smetao...uf....kud snimanje poroda? sooo American of you.... :Grin:

----------


## sirius

> meni bi ovaj dio najvise smetao...uf....kud snimanje poroda? sooo American of you....


Ma daj, moja frendica ima filmove sa poroda iz Vinogradske od prije 12 i 10 godina. Jedino sto ih nikad nisam željela gledati obzirom da je svaki put dobila cijeli paket sa dripom, nalijeganjem na trbuh, epizotomijom i ocem djece koji uz sve to stoji u zelenom odjelu sa kamerom u ruci . Ne volim takve igranje filmove, dosta mi je bio moj sa istom radnjom ( ali bez kamere i oca u blizini).  :Grin: 
Stvarnost u Hrvatskoj u radaonama mi je prebrutalna da bi još to na filmu gledala , američka produkcija bi me se sigurno vise svidjela ( barem su im vrata u sobama zatvorena, pa nema toliko statista). :kokice:

----------


## marta

Nena, bas na to ciljam. Sirrius je skroz pogodila bit. Fizioloski porodjaj ne ukljucuje klistir jer se čišćenje odvija samo od sebe, tijelo to napravi samo. U najvecem broju slucajeva. 
Zapravo ne postoji niti jedan razlog da se klistir obavlja rutinski. A obavlja se.

----------


## leonisa

evo recimo, kod prvog poroda, noc prije carskog (dan prije sam ostala bez sluznog cepa i lagano su poceli trudovi), klistir mi je bio totalno nepotreban jer se tijelo samo ocistilo i nista nije imalo ici van i totalno me smetao. smetalo me sto sam to i rekla, pa sam ga ipak dobila. kod drugog, 4h prije izgona, jedva sam se ocistila i uz klistir. ok, s obzirom da sam jela sve i svasta da potaknem porod  :Grin: 

i ja znam zena koje nikad bile na rodi, nikad citale rodu jer imaju neku averziju prema njoj, pa opet znaju da su intervencije nepotrebne, da se moze roditi bez njih, al nemaju snage za borit se u tom trenu. ili dolaze doslovno 5 do 12 i slusaju "ljutnju" osoblja.

----------


## mama_jos_malo

rodila posve fiziološki; opet ću tako, bez medikamenata, epiziotomije, forsiranja, u položaju koji mi paše i u što tamnijem prostoru ( mene svjetlost smeta), bez klistira naravno ( ja nikako ne kužim taj dio), u trudovima sam negdje drugdje i ne bih mogla odgovarati ni na kakva pitanja statistike radi ( obavim to prije, nekoliko dana prije) 
Ono što sam naučila radjajući svoju djecu je da je žensko tijelo čudesno, a osjećala sam se kraljevski 
jedva čekam

----------


## ekoi

Vau Nightswimming, presretna sam zbog tvog takvog iskustva kućnog poroda, uvijek me razveseli kada žena ostvari prirodni porod i sve prođe u redu.
Ono što je tebe mučilo i oko čega si se dvoumila, također i mene sada proganja (sad sam u 36 tt). Moj prvi porod je također bio horor, tako da imamo dosta slično iskustvo i način razmišljanja.

Volje bih nekako predvidjeti (a znam da je ipak nemoguće) da li bi u scenariju vlastitog kućnog poroda uspjela ostati u "svom svijetu" daleko od racia, daleko od razuma i razmišljanja, kako bi M. Odent rekao u stanju funkcioniranja primitivnog dijela mozga, a ne neokorteksa koji sve upropasti. Mislim vjerovatno bi to tako teklo, a ne na način da usred izgona počnem razbijati glavu jel beba u dobrom položaju, jer ide najprije zatiljkom, jel će negdje zapeti, i kad izađe dal će normalno prodisati i sl. Eto, ove dvije stvari su mi nekako najveći izvor panike. Kako u tom slučaju u roku od minute do bolnice i aparata? Ehhh...

----------


## Nightswimming

> Vau Nightswimming, presretna sam zbog tvog takvog iskustva kućnog poroda, uvijek me razveseli kada žena ostvari prirodni porod i sve prođe u redu.
> Ono što je tebe mučilo i oko čega si se dvoumila, također i mene sada proganja (sad sam u 36 tt). Moj prvi porod je također bio horor, tako da imamo dosta slično iskustvo i način razmišljanja.
> 
> Volje bih nekako predvidjeti (a znam da je ipak nemoguće) da li bi u scenariju vlastitog kućnog poroda uspjela ostati u "svom svijetu" daleko od racia, daleko od razuma i razmišljanja, kako bi M. Odent rekao u stanju funkcioniranja primitivnog dijela mozga, a ne neokorteksa koji sve upropasti. Mislim vjerovatno bi to tako teklo, a ne na način da usred izgona počnem razbijati glavu jel beba u dobrom položaju, jer ide najprije zatiljkom, jel će negdje zapeti, i kad izađe dal će normalno prodisati i sl. Eto, ove dvije stvari su mi nekako najveći izvor panike. Kako u tom slučaju u roku od minute do bolnice i aparata? Ehhh...



Nikome ne bi preporučila neasistirani porod. Ja sam sad u 38. tjednu, više ne živim u Hrvatskoj i ovaj put će mi sasvim legalno i na teret zdravstvenog osiguranja doći primalja kod koje sam pratila trudnoću, s kolegicom i opremom. Bolnica će biti obaviještena da je u tijeku kućni porod - imaju moju kompletnu medicinsku dokumentaciju i u slučaju komplikacije primalja ih obavještava o čem je riječ tako da mogu biti spremni za intervenciju.

Ne mogu ti uopće opisati koliku mi to daje sigurnost i omogućuje mi da mirno čekam porod. Iskreno, da sam u Hrvatskoj, vjerojatno bi opet rodila doma, ali nikako se ne bi odlučila na neasisitirano rađanje. Moram priznati da mi tijekom cijelog tog vrtloga sa zadnjom bebom nije padalo na pamet da bi se nešto moglo iskomplicirati i nije me bilo strah, ali mislim da je to bilo uslijed brzine. Ne mogu zamisliti, koliko god vjerovala u fiziologiju i prirodni porod, da ostanem doma sama, satima i da se ni u jednom trenutku ne zapitam - koliko će ovo još trajati? napredujem li uopće? je li s bebom sve ok? 

Tako da te u potpunosti razumijem.  :Love:

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Volje bih nekako predvidjeti (a znam da je ipak nemoguće) da li bi u scenariju vlastitog kućnog poroda uspjela ostati u "svom svijetu" daleko od racia, daleko od razuma i razmišljanja, kako bi M. Odent rekao u stanju funkcioniranja primitivnog dijela mozga, a ne neokorteksa koji sve upropasti. Mislim vjerovatno bi to tako teklo, a ne na način da usred izgona počnem razbijati glavu jel beba u dobrom položaju, jer ide najprije zatiljkom, jel će negdje zapeti, i kad izađe dal će normalno prodisati i sl. Eto, ove dvije stvari su mi nekako najveći izvor panike. Kako u tom slučaju u roku od minute do bolnice i aparata? Ehhh...


A kako misliš da bi uspjela biti u "nekom svom svijetu daleko od racia" kad te sve to muči? A ne može te ni prestati mučiti ako rađaš doma sama, bez asistencije primalje koja je školovana sve to o čemu ti pričaš primijetiti na vrijeme i reagirati na sve pravodobno, kad nikakve minute nisu u pitanju, niti urgentna stanja. Samo bi se tada mogla opustiti i biti u svom "zen stanju", ako si sigurna da nema nikakva razloga da nešto zapne, a ako pak "zapne" ili je sporo, a to nisu stvari koje se događaju u sekundama i bez najave, da će netko tko te budno i svaku sekundu prati, to skužiti. I to puno prije nego krene izgon. Izgon je tek finish.  Kad krene, znači da je krenulo i nema tu sad jel položaj taj ili nije. Puno ranije se djeca okrenu, a da je i zadesni zadak, ako je tu primalja, zna što će s njim. No, sumnjam da bi ti kod nas došla doma neka primalja, a da je UZV pred porod pokazao zadak. No, to je fakat izniman slučaj. Prije samog izgona nastaju druga usporenja, kad se bebina glavica ne namjesti u pravi položaj na cerviksu pa teže prolazi iz maternice u porođajni kanal. Tu rodilja treba mijenjati položaje da se glavica zarotira ili se rotacija radi ručno ako baš ne ide drugačije. Ovo zadnje što spominješ, o disanju djeteta, mislim da je jedna nizozemska primalja rekla da vječno vuče sa sobom i respirator (uz ctg i sve ostalo), da joj nikad, u tisućama poroda kod kuće nije zatrebao, ali ga svejedno nosi jer sve treba uzeti u obzir, i radi otklanjanja tog straha, koji blokira i radi situacija koje bismo nazvali  "nikad ne znaš". Ni kod posve prirodnog poroda u bolnici, koji nije imao nikakve smetnje ni zastoje ranije, ne događaju se čudesa ni kasnije. To ti samo pričam teoretski. Imaš na forumu cijeli topic Info o porodu kod kuće gdje ti pišu informacije kako se pripremiti, a jedna od glavnih stvari je osigurati pratnju primalje, a ne se upuštati sama. Ne zato što priroda neće učiniti da sve teče nego zato što to nije vrijeme za igrati se lutrije pa čovjek treba osigurati maksimum koji mu se pruža.  Naravno, pišem ovo hipotetski, kako si i ti postavila pitanje - bi li se ti u nekom svom fiktivnom kućnom porodu uspjela posve opustiti? Možda. Ako si opušten tip. Ako puno racionaliziraš, trebala bi prethodno riješiti te racionalne stvari i znati da si sve poduzela što se može poduzeti, da racionalne brige tijekom poroda vodi netko drugi, a ti ploviš.

----------


## ekoi

Naravno, ovdje na forumu sam si dozvolila fantazirati, a potaknuta Nightswimminginom neasistiranom porodu kod kuće. Nikad ne bih svjesno sada donjela odluku da ću roditi u kući sama bez stručne pomoći, no imam namjeru ostati doma koliko got je moguće, a tada uvijek postoji rizik da ne stigneš na vrijeme.. teško je zapravo izbalansirati sve to...

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Naravno, ovdje na forumu sam si dozvolila fantazirati, a potaknuta Nightswimminginom neasistiranom porodu kod kuće. Nikad ne bih svjesno sada donjela odluku da ću roditi u kući sama bez stručne pomoći, no imam namjeru ostati doma koliko got je moguće, a tada uvijek postoji rizik da ne stigneš na vrijeme.. teško je zapravo izbalansirati sve to...


Kod tih žurnih poroda, kao što je bio kod Nightswimming, ni nema neke brige, čim se on nije mogao ni htio stopirati ni usporiti, znači da je sve teklo kako treba. Jednostavno tako treba biti. Meni su to super porodi.

----------


## Beti3

Citat:
" Ako porod dođe iznenadno i brzo završi, vjerojatno neće doći do nekih komplikacija. To je samo priroda u svom najdjelotvornijem obliku."

*ekoi*, ako si i inače osoba kojoj je razmišljanje o svemu bitno, tada se (najvjerojatnije) nećeš promijeniti u toku poroda. Ako misliš da će te briga o "ako" previše obuzeti, tada će tako i biti.
A tada se ne možeš opustiti, ako nisi učinila sve da netko oko tebe zna što će sa svakim "ako".

----------


## anasti

zaista je lijepo čuti za lijepo iskustvo kućnog poroda.. bilo bi lijepo doživjeti prirodan, normalan porod.
moj prvi porod nije bio ni prirodan ni normalan,iskreno, poželila sam više nikad ne roditi, a kad sam došla u sobu i razmjenila iskustva s cimericama koje su isto jutro rodile, i one su rekle isto. očito nešta zbilja ne štima s porodima danas. 
s vremenom sam promijenila mišljenje i mislim da se za dijete sve isplati proći opet, možda ne bih tako mislila da se mogu sjetiti boli i nemoći koju sam osjećala.
nisam se nešto pretjerano bojala, usredotočila sam se na mjerenje trudova, krenuli smo od kuće kad su bili na pet minuta, u autu su već bili na tri.
ali kad sam ušla i kad su me prikopčali na ctg, trudovi su stali na dobrih 15 minuta! 
pa klasika, klistir, bušenje vodenjaka, drip! usto malcu i puls padao, svašta nešta! bol neprirodna, a ja totalno iscrpljena. nisam imala snage ni žaliti se.
i zblja mislim kako je kod mene sve to bilo u glavi i možda zbog nekog straha, iako sam mislila da se ne bojim, i da bi pun bolje prošlo da sam još čekala ili da sam imala mm uz sebe.. a najviše mi je žao moga maloga, jer kako god da je meni bilo, njemu je bilo još gore.  :Sad:  da ne opisujem u detalje..
i moram reći da ipak svaka čast babicama koje su bile uz mene skoro stalno, pomagale mi oko disanja i držale me za ruku.. one su me držale prisebnom.
bilo kako bilo, prošlo je, isplati se proći ali meni je bilo zaista strašno, i mislim da ću morati sa sobom neke stvari razriješiti prije nego se odlučimo na drugo dijete.. :Sad:

----------


## Zuska

> Pisala sam o tome na pričama s poroda - evo link: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/57218-V...va-na%C4%8Dina


Pročitala. Zavidim na iskustvu i vašoj hrabrosti. Imam osjećaj da bi me obuzela panika, pogotovo da sam partner... A opet, ako sve ide prirodno i glatko, takvi osjećaji nemaju se ni potrebe pojavljivati...

----------


## kljucic

> i zblja mislim kako je kod mene sve to bilo u glavi i možda zbog nekog straha, iako sam mislila da se ne bojim, i da bi pun bolje prošlo da sam još čekala ili da sam imala mm uz sebe..


naravno da je u glavi. i to u podsvjesti. isti slučaj kod mene. otvorila se doma skroz (provjerili smo), a došla u rodilište sa 8 cm. trudovi doma na 3 min, u rodilištu skoro pa stali. kod mene očito ne igra ona "u zadnji čas". ja ne mogu rodit u rodilištu i gotovo!

----------


## kljucic

> *ekoi*, ako si i inače osoba kojoj je razmišljanje o svemu bitno, tada se (najvjerojatnije) nećeš promijeniti u toku poroda. Ako misliš da će te briga o "ako" previše obuzeti, tada će tako i biti.
> A tada se ne možeš opustiti, ako nisi učinila sve da netko oko tebe zna što će sa svakim "ako".


X

----------


## maca papucarica

Gutam temu, jako mi je aktualna i zanimljiva, samo nikako iscitati do najnovijih postova- stavljate puno korisnih linkova koji me povedu do jos kojeg korisnog i zanimljivog teksta, filmica, sazetka istrazivanja  :Yes: 

Uglavnom, krenuli na tecaj za trudnice i partnere. Predavanje na temu Psihofizicka priprema rodilje, radaonica i porodaj. Predavac - glavna sestra u rodilistu.

Neke od "info" koje smo dobili:

-brijanje je jako bitno zbog eventualnog sivanja rupture ili epi, kad bi se to ionako obavezno moralo napraviti, pa bolje prije. U puno se rodilista to vise ne prakticira, ali mi smatramo da je to ipak jako bitno zbog higijene... Sljedeci slajd ilustracija izgona, glavica se nazire a oko nje  :Shock:  - Suma Striborova!
-klistiranje je jako bitno jer potice trudove, a i kad zena zna da se dobro ocistila, kad dode pritisak na debelo crijevo, manje se ustrucava tiskati jer se ne boji da ce se pokakati. Takoder, moze doci do infekcije novorodenceta ukoliko se sadrzaj crijeva (neklistiranih) isprazni, a beba valjda uleti ravno u to  :Confused: 
-"zena se porada, naravno, na krevetu, sa nogama u stremenima, podupiruci se rukama o bedra, jaaako rasirenih nogu, jer je tako najlakse istisnuti dijete", a na istom slajdu slicica desno -STOLCIC koji je glatko zaobiden (Zd rodiliste koje je donedavno jako ponosno isticalo stolcic na predavanjima, a u realnosti ga je bilo i ostalo teze dobiti nego crkveno ponistenje braka)
-ovo me jako razljutilo- glavica se porodila, okrenuta je licem prema maminoj straznjici i tu je uloga primalje jaaako bitna jer je ona ta koja okrece dijete kako bi se uspjesno porodilo, jer u polozaju licem prema maminoj guzi se ne bi moglo roditi. Ko okrece dijete kad nema babice u blizini da se velika vecina djece uspjesno porode pri neasistiranom porodu!?
-kada je pravo vrijeme za doci u rodiliste? kada su trudovi na 20 minuta, bolje doci prerano nego kasnije  :Rolling Eyes: 

Bilo je tu jos poluistina i grubih pojednostavljenja stvarnih cinjenica, sto bioloskih sto prakticnih, ali ove su me bas rastuzile.

----------


## Tiziana

:gaah:  :gaah:  :gaah: 
Eto, i toliko o ovome gore. 
Nego *Maco P.* moras li ti doista roditi u toj bolnici? Nemas neku drugu prihvatljivu opciju?

----------


## Nightswimming

> naravno da je u glavi. i to u podsvjesti. isti slučaj kod mene. otvorila se doma skroz (provjerili smo), a došla u rodilište sa 8 cm. trudovi doma na 3 min, u rodilištu skoro pa stali. kod mene očito ne igra ona "u zadnji čas". ja ne mogu rodit u rodilištu i gotovo!



Ja imam fobiju da bi i treći porod mogao biti neasistiran zbog brzine događanja. I pogotovo me strah da se ne porodim u uredu ili u sredstvu javnog prijevoza dok pokušavam doći do doma. Veli mi moja primalja da je iznimno malo vjerojatno da bi se takav scenarij mogao dogoditi. Rekla mi je da su životinje u stanju zaustaviti vlastiti okot u izvanrednim situacijama (recimo, ako prijeti neka opasnost i očito je da bi mladunče bilo ugrožen ako bi se okot dovršio u tom trenutku). One to ne rade svjesno niti planirano, nego instinktivno. E, pa prema toj dotičnoj primalji - i žene imaju tu urođenu sposobnost koja nema nikakve veze sa svjesnim ponašanjem.

Kad se ne osjećamo sigurnima, kad smo uznemirene - porod ne napreduje. A u rodilištima se to (valjda) često događa. Iako nas većina tamo odlazi upravo iz sigurnosnih razloga. Nije li to paradoksalno?

----------


## Tiziana

Pa da. Prvi iritantni, neugodni trud kojem sam se odupirala osjetila sam po ulasku u bolnicu. Dosla sam na 5 prista i odmah se pocela drecati,a do tada mi je doma to sve bilo dosta podnosljivo i usputno

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> -ovo me jako razljutilo- glavica se porodila, okrenuta je licem prema maminoj straznjici i tu je uloga primalje jaaako bitna jer je ona ta koja okrece dijete kako bi se uspjesno porodilo, jer u polozaju licem prema maminoj guzi se ne bi moglo roditi. Ko okrece dijete kad nema babice u blizini da se velika vecina djece uspjesno porode pri neasistiranom porodu!?
> -kada je pravo vrijeme za doci u rodiliste? kada su trudovi na 20 minuta, bolje doci prerano nego kasnije 
> 
> Bilo je tu jos poluistina i grubih pojednostavljenja stvarnih cinjenica, sto bioloskih sto prakticnih, ali ove su me bas rastuzile.


maca, oni na pripremama za rađanje u rodilištu ne pričaju o tijeku fiziološkog poroda niti smatraju da je ženi bitno znati što se prirodno događa dok rađa i koji je normalan, prirodan tijek. Bitno im je *da rodilja zna što će oni raditi*, da se na to pripremi, kao da učiš kućni red, pravila ponašanja, bonton određene ustanove. Da to utvrde ženama u glavi, daju svoja objašnjenja i "argumente". Ovo što si navela, to su isto tamo rekli? Da se ne može tako roditi dijete ako babica ne okreće? Naravno da nije tako. Dijete se baš tako rodi i nitko ga ne treba okretati ako nema nikakve nepravilnosti ni zastoja. I ovo pitanje - kad doći u rodilište? Bila sam na nekoliko tečajeva, svugdje su rekli da se pođe kad su trudovi na pet minuta, a može i na tri ili dvije, nije kasno, naročito za prvorotke. Ovo na 20 minuta kod prvorotki može trajati i dva dana, dok se trudovi ne poguste i ne dođu na neke pravilne razmake.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Rekla mi je da su životinje u stanju zaustaviti vlastiti okot u izvanrednim situacijama (recimo, ako prijeti neka opasnost i očito je da bi mladunče bilo ugrožen ako bi se okot dovršio u tom trenutku). One to ne rade svjesno niti planirano, nego instinktivno. E, pa prema toj dotičnoj primalji - i žene imaju tu urođenu sposobnost koja nema nikakve veze sa svjesnim ponašanjem.
> 
> Kad se ne osjećamo sigurnima, kad smo uznemirene - porod ne napreduje. A u rodilištima se to (valjda) često događa. Iako nas većina tamo odlazi upravo iz sigurnosnih razloga. Nije li to paradoksalno?


    Da, žena se instinktivno tijekom poroda "stisne" kad se ne osjeća sigurno ili se omete dotadašnji tijek poroda. Prva i najčešća blokada nastaje upravo tada, kod dolaska žene u rodilište. Bude otvorena nekih 4-5 prstiju, trudovi do tada napredovali, zato se i uputila u rodilište i onda - ništa, nula bodova. Nema više trudova, jednostavno pobjegnu ili dođe novi tek za pola sata. I onda kreće - vodenjak, drip....Nekima se ta blokada dogodi i kasnije, negdje oko 8-9 cm otvorenosti, ovisi kad uđu u "proceduru". Nije to nešto što se ne bi moglo odblokirati, ali onda treba psihološka podrška, uvjeravanje da je to ok i da će biti u redu, samo treba malo opuštanja i povjerenja.   Ima žena kojima se te blokade ne događaju, ne može ih ništa omesti i to je dobro, ali vrlo često nastane pauza, iz nekih dubljih slojeva svijesti rodilja dobiva info da se u tom okruženju ne osjeća dobro i porod se usporava.   Bilo bi dobro uspjeti, unatoč svim tim "ometalima" i dalje furati svoj film "ništa mi neće ovi dan pokvarit....vap šu vari vari...." (kao leonisa)

----------


## kljucic

> Pa da. Prvi iritantni, neugodni trud kojem sam se odupirala osjetila sam po ulasku u bolnicu. Dosla sam na 5 prista i odmah se pocela drecati,a do tada mi je doma to sve bilo dosta podnosljivo i usputno


X
doma podnošljivo, u rodilištu sam htjela umrijet
grč

----------


## kljucic

> Ima žena kojima se te blokade ne događaju, ne može ih ništa omesti i to je dobro, ali vrlo često nastane pauza, iz nekih dubljih slojeva svijesti rodilja dobiva info da se u tom okruženju ne osjeća dobro i porod se usporava.   Bilo bi dobro uspjeti, unatoč svim tim "ometalima" i dalje furati svoj film "ništa mi neće ovi dan pokvarit....vap šu vari vari...." (kao leonisa)


blago si takvima
ja to ne mogu

----------


## Nightswimming

> I ovo pitanje - kad doći u rodilište? Bila sam na nekoliko tečajeva, svugdje su rekli da se pođe kad su trudovi na pet minuta, a može i na tri ili dvije, nije kasno, naročito za prvorotke. Ovo na 20 minuta kod prvorotki može trajati i dva dana, dok se trudovi ne poguste i ne dođu na neke pravilne razmake.



Sa mnom bi doma trebala biti moja primalja, do zadnje faze, a onda se poziva druga primalja. I pitam ja kak ona bude znala da je vrijeme za pozvati kolegicu, a ona se smije i kaže: Pa kod prvorotki obično zovem kad krene izgon, jer onda obično još imamo otprilike sat vremena do dovršetka poroda. Kod višerotki to naravno nije slučaj, jer izgon traje kraće, ali procjenjujem već po razvoju situacije.

To mi je super - ta neopterećenost minutama i praćenje prirodnog tijeka stvari, nepožurivanje. Mislim da je to strašno bitno. Inače mi je rekla da se pripremim na to da ovaj porod možda neće biti jako brz, jer će okolnosti biti drugačije - sve je isplanirano, pripremljeno, organizirano.. Veli, da se ne razočaram ako budem u porodu npr. 3 sata. Ali taj je vremenski faktor tako nebitan kad te puste da odradiš stvari vlastitim tempom.

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

da, ta mogućnost da dođe do blokade je baš sranje. no, treba pokušat i dalje furat svoj film i naravno da hormoni pomažu tome jer nas drže u tom stanju druge svijesti.

ja sam kao prvorotka iz Pule u Rijeku htjela krenuti na 3 min, no išla sam, iugrom slučaja (nije puko vodenjak, nije išao sluni van do zadnjeg trena, otporna sam na bol, nisam htjela doći prerano i dobiti tretman, nisam dobro brojala trudove) išla na 1 min i došla na valjda 9 cm.

Ovaj puta (drugorotka i dojim u trudnoći) idem na 5 pa ću malo šetat tamo ispred. Ovaj put se ne bojim (ma nisam ni prvi put, no opet, skoro pa sam rodila na Učkoj) jer znam da se intervencije mogu izbjeći, da dobro idu moji prirodni trudovi i već imam iskustvo boli koje odgovara 8 cm do 9.

i slažem se s time da kad imaš dostupnost primalje u kući je to vrejeme nebitno, već njeno iskustvo i njena procjena.

ja sam već rekla mužu, pošto nas je drugo dijete iznenadilo, morat ćemo jednom imati i treće jer ja želim roditi doma. (sada se nisam na to stigla pripremati a novaca za zvat primalju izvana nemamo)

----------


## Tiziana

Pcelice  :Shock:  :Shock:  fakat si heroj, ja sam zapomagala zbog 15 km brze ceste, kakva pula-rijeka to bi mi bila znanstvena fantastika!

Nightswimming tvoje su price prekrasne, o tom kako si rodila i o tome kako ces roditi. Vrati nam se obavezno i ispricaj kad se bebica rodi!

----------


## maca papucarica

> Eto, i toliko o ovome gore. 
> Nego *Maco P.* moras li ti doista roditi u toj bolnici? Nemas neku drugu prihvatljivu opciju?


U vrijeme kad mi je termin nemam. Da mi je termin jesen/zima, ne bih ni caska casila, vec bih lijepo krenula put Feldbacha i rodila onako kako bih osjetila da mi odgovara. Ovako planiram doci naoruzana znanjem, planom poroda i suprugom koji zna moje zelje i da ce se mozda za njih trebati izboriti (a posto je 2-metras, rijetko kad mu bas ljudi oponiraju  :Grin: ) i pokusati brijati film MOJ POROD i nista mi nece ovi dan pokvarit.
Unatoc toj prici koju briju na predavanjima, a i nekoj njihovoj komotnoj proceduri u slucaju kad rodilja nema nekih zelja i znanja, navodno je zd rodiliste jedno od boljih u regiji (rodiliste prijatelj djeteta, stalni rooming in, prodojeci orijentirani, navodno se stvarno trude izbjeci epi).
We'll see  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

*Nena-Jabuka* nisu to rekli eksplicite kako si ti navela, vec na nacin glavica je rodena-okrenuta prema anusu-tu je uloga babice jaaako bitna-tako okrenuto dijete se ne bi moglo roditi-babica okrece dijete (da bi se moglo roditi). 
Pa sad ko kako shvati...

----------


## Beti3

Baš mi je čudno čuti da babica okreće dijete. Dobro, naravno da će rukama pomoći maloj glavici da dovrši svoj dug i naporan put kroz porođajni kanal, da bar olakša bebi da ju zadnji snažni trudovi manje stišću, ali neće baš uzeti glavicu i okretati, prije će pridržati. Ako rame zapne ili je vrpca oko vrata, naravno da mora reagirati i to trenutno, ali baš da okreće svaki put? 
A, možda jednostavno ne zna držati predavanje, pa se nije najjasnije izrazila. No, glavno je da zna svoj posao, a to je mami i bebi što više olakšati susret, i učiniti ga sigurnim, a da li dobro priča ili ne, i nije tako važno.

edit, zaboravila sam napisati da će se glavica okrenuti prema maminom bedru, u času kad ramena uđu, jer se tijelo bebe okreće prema kanalu.

----------


## Kaae

Meni je na trudnickom tecaju bilo zao brda curica, prvorotki, koje nemaju pristup Rodinom forumu (tj. za pocetak ne govore hrvatski), niti su, recimo, upoznate s radom nase lokalne udruge. Mislim da su sve redom dobile bolnicki tretman kakav su nam najavili na tim predavanjima. (Ja isla iz znatizelje, a i onako, malo kao spijun.)

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Meni je na trudnickom tecaju bilo zao brda curica, prvorotki, koje nemaju pristup Rodinom forumu (tj. za pocetak ne govore hrvatski), niti su, recimo, upoznate s radom nase lokalne udruge. Mislim da su sve redom dobile bolnicki tretman kakav su nam najavili na tim predavanjima. (Ja isla iz znatizelje, a i onako, malo kao spijun.)


Kod nas govore hrvatski  :Grin: , al' slaba korist od toga.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Uf, Kaae to je često slučaj kod mojih prijateljica u Kanadi - to je to i točka. ne razmišljaju ni o ono malo izbora koje mogu imati (a stopa CR je 34% :&). ALi barem imaju ono malo ljdusko, privatnost kako takvu, voljenu osobu-dvije uz sebe CIJELO VRIJEME, bez prigovora, bez negodovanja, bez "odite doma mi ćemo vas nazvati na izgon".

Neobično je kako se promjene tipo naprednija dijagnostika (recimo ovaj novi test za downov sindrom sa uzrokom krvi umjesto amniosinteze) i farmakološke intervencije (epiduralna, analgetici) kod nas utabane dosta brzo, dok recimo *dokazane* prakse nikako ne mogu iskorjeniti naše *kulturološke* prakse (klistir, brijanje), *čak i kad su dokazano štetne* (npr naljeganje na trbuh).

Kad čujem što to kažu na trudničkom tečaju dođe mi da... ma ne znam što bi uopće rekla :/ Osim da bi bilo bolje da žene upute na web Cochrane Hrvatska, gdje genijalna domaća ekipa želi korisnicima zdravstvene usluge u Hrvatskoj približiti strana istraživanja kroz prijevode za laike na hrvatskom jeziku.  Isprintajte, razmislite, i vidjet ćete zapravo koliko se kod nas radi jer se tako radi oduvijek a ne jer je tako dokazano najbolje.

Uostalom, na konferenciji sljedeći tjedan imat ćete priliku čuti puno o tome.  Još tri dana imate za se prijaviti  :Wink:

----------


## Nightswimming

> Nightswimming tvoje su price prekrasne, o tom kako si rodila i o tome kako ces roditi. Vrati nam se obavezno i ispricaj kad se bebica rodi!



Hvala ti - nadam se da ću imati neku lijepu priču za podijeliti  :Smile: 

Inače, htjela sam se još osvrnuti na ovo što Maca piše da su joj na tečaju rekli o položaju za rađanje. Svaka od nas će sama otkriti koji joj je optimalni položaj. Nekome će to možda baš i biti na leđima (teško, ali nije nemoguće  :Smile: ) Ja sam npr. prije drugog poroda gledala te dokumentarce o prirodnim porodima i velika većina žena je izgon odrađivala na sve četiri. I mislila sam si Bože, kako mogu tako roditi, uopće ne izgleda ni logično ni pretjerano udobno. Iskreno sam mislila da se ja ne bi nikad odlučila za tu poziciju. A onda, kad je porod krenuo, upravo sam se u taj položaj postavila. Skroz instinktivno, bez razmišljanja.

Šogorica mi je recimo rodila potpuno prirodno, ali na krevetu. Porod je dugo trajao, bila je iscrpljena i najviše joj je pasalo ležanje na boku u zadnjoj fazi.

----------


## klokanica1506

> meni je bilo zivo otkrice kako nema ni p od poslijeporodajne depresije kad zena rodi sama.


Iznenadila bi se narodnim pričama o "Mračnjaku" koji zna posjetiti žene nakon što rode, posjetio i moju baku, sjeo joj na prsa i nije mogla doći do zraka, dalje narodne priče o tome kako žene prvih 40 dana ne smiju izlaziti noću iz kuće da im mjesec ne pomuti pamet.
Naravno da moju baku nije posjetio mračnjak i da neće mjesec ženama pomutiti pamet, radi se o narodnom tumačenju PPD-e-.

----------


## klokanica1506

Sada sam se sjetila da su porodu nerijetko prisustvovale svakrve, pa bi u tom slučaju *mikka* bila u pravu  :Wink:

----------


## kljucic

> Sada sam se sjetila da su porodu nerijetko prisustvovale svakrve, pa bi u tom slučaju *mikka* bila u pravu


 :Laughing:

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

:lool:    Da, ko je njih tada pitao tko će im biti na porodu. I kako joj onda neće stizati Mračnjak u snove?

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

> "odite doma mi ćemo vas nazvati na izgon"


Kae ovo??? Ne kužim, to u bolnici tako odgovore ženama koje žele mir u prvom porodnom dobu i ne prokidanje vodenjaka ili kaj??To još nisam čula da se dođaga (iako sam čula i gore)

----------


## maca papucarica

> Kae ovo??? Ne kužim, to u bolnici tako odgovore ženama koje žele mir u prvom porodnom dobu i ne prokidanje vodenjaka ili kaj??To još nisam čula da se dođaga (iako sam čula i gore)


Mislim da se to odnosilo na pratnju, a ne na rodilju, posto kod nas nije bas logicno da zeni treba potpora u 1. porodajnom dobu, a normalno je da muz ude na sam izgon i prereze pupcanu vrpcu (ako se nije onesvijestio prije)  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ekoi

Kod nas je uglavnom logično da prisutnost partnera na porodu nije u službi potpore ženi i olakšavanju njenog poroda, već dočekivanje djeteta. Ono vidio sam da se rodilo, sad mogu ić pit u prvu birtiju s dečkima.
Tak nekak je rekao doktor na tečaju za trudnice, u smislu da žene moraju znati kada doći na vrijeme u rodilište, a muž mora znati gdje su obližnje birtije.

----------


## maca papucarica

> Kod nas je uglavnom logično da prisutnost partnera na porodu nije u službi potpore ženi i olakšavanju njenog poroda, već dočekivanje djeteta. Ono vidio sam da se rodilo, sad mogu ić pit u prvu birtiju s dečkima.
> Tak nekak je rekao doktor na tečaju za trudnice, u smislu da žene moraju znati kada doći na vrijeme u rodilište, a muž mora znati gdje su obližnje birtije.


 :Klap: 

Op.a. Nemam nista protiv birtije, docekivanja niti slavlja, ali se pitam, citaju li lijecnici u drzavnim bolnicama istrazivanja iz SVOJE struke koja rodilje citaju i idu li na kongrese da cuju sazetke istih ili radi druzenja i slavlja  :Confused:

----------


## _Candy Candy_

> Sada sam se sjetila da su porodu nerijetko prisustvovale svakrve, pa bi u tom slučaju *mikka* bila u pravu


Mojoj baki i njenoj sestri (njihovi muževi su bili braća) je svekrva bila "babica". Baka je petero djece rodila doma, osim jednog, kad su joj za vrijeme trudova došli roditelji što joj očito nije tada odgovaralo pa se sama uputila na bus i otišla roditi u grad u rodilište. Možda sam na nju svojeglava. :D 
Eto, u nekim stvarima smo napredovali, ali s druge strane i nazadovali.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

> Mislim da se to odnosilo na pratnju, a ne na rodilju, posto kod nas nije bas logicno da zeni treba potpora u 1. porodajnom dobu, a normalno je da muz ude na sam izgon i prereze pupcanu vrpcu (ako se nije onesvijestio prije)


da; pčelice ti nisi uspjela do predrađaonice prvi put pa nisi to iskusila; inače si tamo sama u RI i u drugim rodilištima u HR.e

evo vam jedan friški fiziološki porod
http://rixarixa.blogspot.com/2013/04...rth-video.html

----------


## Danci_Krmed

> Kod nas je uglavnom logično da prisutnost partnera na porodu nije u službi potpore ženi i olakšavanju njenog poroda, već dočekivanje djeteta. Ono vidio sam da se rodilo, sad mogu ić pit u prvu birtiju s dečkima.
> Tak nekak je rekao doktor na tečaju za trudnice, u smislu da žene moraju znati kada doći na vrijeme u rodilište, a muž mora znati gdje su obližnje birtije.


mm da baš tako.  pratnja na porodu je prava oca da vidi kako mu se dijete rađa a ne pravo žene na emocionalnu potporu.  zapravo, ništa se nije mjenjalo od 16. stoljeća kad su izmislili porod u ležećem položaju na krevetu da bi Louis XIV mogao gledati kako mu se dijete rađa :/

----------


## rutvica

> da; pčelice ti nisi uspjela do predrađaonice prvi put pa nisi to iskusila; inače si tamo sama u RI i u drugim rodilištima u HR.e
> 
> evo vam jedan friški fiziološki porod
> http://rixarixa.blogspot.com/2013/04...rth-video.html


koja frajerica! predivno <3 
navrnula mi sjećanja na moj porod  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mama_jos_malo

ja plačem <3 sjetila se svojih cura i ovo kad djeca odmah dođu mi je divno

----------


## leonisa

ok, jel to skljocanje fotica? mislim, mene je nazivciralo...postoji opcija i da se fotic mjutira.

----------


## Kaae

Meni se svekrva motala po bolnici kad sam radjala, ali ja sam toliko bila u nekom svom svijetu da me ni ona nije mogla omesti.  :lool: 

Meni je moj video s poroda toliko super da bih ga najradije pokazala cijelom svijetu. No ipak mi je malo preintimno.

----------


## Ms. Mar

> Bilo bi dobro uspjeti, unatoč svim tim "ometalima" i dalje furati svoj film "ništa mi neće ovi dan pokvarit....vap šu vari vari...."


 Ovo me tako podsjetilo na moj porod i na trenutak kad je svirala ta pjesma. Pjesme nakon nje nisam više čula, stalno sam si nju ponavaljala u glavi. Ali nije puno pomoglo. Mene je ometalo toliko sitnica koje neka druga žena ne bi ni primjetila. Npr. veliki šok mi je bio kad sam ušla u sobu što je ona previše sličila na bolničku sobu, a ja sam nekako očekivala da će biti 'toplija'. A bila je to puno više nego da sam rađala u nekoj drugoj bolinici, ali daleko od onog što bi meni trebalo. Ne znam je li moguće u glavi si nekako složiti da te ne smeta sve ono na što ne možeš utjecati. Mene je smetalo čak i to što mi je doktor došao u sobu, dobronamjeran, da mi malo radi društvo i podrži me.

----------


## ekoi

Evo da podjelim svoje info od današnjeg pregleda u trudničkoj ambulanti u vinogradskoj.
Upitah za tu famoznu kadicu za porode, kažem doktorici; čujem da imate kadu ali da se baš i ne koristi, jel to točno?
Odgovori meni dr. da imaju kadu, da se može zatražiti, ali svi brisevi i urinokultura mora biti sterilna a trudnoća školaska, ono za 5. No, kadica se ne koristi jer je žene ne traže (!!!) a osoblje nema baš iskustva sa porodima u kadi (!!!) pa ju zato ona ne bi ni preporučila da se odlučim na tako nešto (!!!) A osim toga, ako su boxevi krcati, osoblja nema dovoljno da bi jedna primalja mogla biti non stop uz mene što porod u kadi zahtjeva.

CTG se radi konstantno i oko toga nema iznimaka, ali izlaze u susret da nas prikopčaju dok sjedimo na lopti.

Drip, prokidanje vodenjaka i rezanje međice rade samo u slučaju potrebe (što got to njima značilo) jer i nisu oni nešto pretjerano ludi za dodatnim poslom, tako meni dr. kaže...

Veli, plan poroda možete imati, ali mi se zalažemo za potpuni nadzor jer fiziološka trudnoća i porod ne moraju rezultirati sretnim ishodom na kraju...

Ne preporučamo dolazak u rodilište u zadnji čas, naročito ako je došlo do puknuća vodenjaka. Za 12 sati od puknuća dolazi do upale...
Mi vam dajemo naše preporuke, ali vi i suprug preuzimate odgovornost ako ćete raditi nešto mimo toga. 

Ovo sve pišem da bi skrenula pozornost na stavove osoblja u hr. rodilištima. Nije li da uz ovakve stavove i preporuke i svakodnevnu praksu žena ima 0 šanse za prirodan, fiziološki porod koji će joj ostati u ugodnom sjećanju, a ne kao mukotrpna horor priča sa - glavno da je sve na kraju ispalo ok sa bebom i samnom?
Zašto je uopće postavljena kadica, konkretno u vinogradskoj, ako ni osoblje ne potiče ili barem ne informira rodilje o toj mogućnosti? 
Zašto žene u većem broju ne traže kadicu i tako vrše određeni pritisak na osoblje da se educira i stekne potrebno iskustvo i možda se postavi koja primalja više u smjeni kako bi mogla biti uz rodilju?

----------


## anchie76

Stvarno nije ni čudo da se sve više žena okreće kućnim porodima, jer uz ovakav stav zdr osoblja je zaista teško moguće imati jedan fiziološki neometan porod  :Sad:

----------


## maca papucarica

Slazem se sa tobom da je kada, a bogami i stolcic u mnogim rodilistima cisto nepotreban trosak (sminka) s obzirom na to da se izbjegavaju koristiti i u konacnici i ne koriste.
Mislim da je ginekolog na predavanju o porodaju koje sam slusala bio dosta iskren kad je iznio stav da on JE za porod na stolcicu, u kadi i sve ostale fizioliski prirodnije polozaje radanja, ali ne u drzavnim bolnicama jer one nemaju dovoljno osoblja za to. Kao primjer je naveo eventualnu komplikaciju poroda u kadi kada bi dva-tri medicinska djelatnika trebala uci u kadu (smociti se, pa se presvlaciti) i izvaditi dijete i majku vani.
Sa druge strane, za nepovjerovati, i on je iznio "cinjenicu" da babica okrece dijete pri porodu. Moj je zakljucak da su oni toliko duboko zaglibili u tom shvacanju porodaja kao patologije i medicinskog zahvata da su i sami sebe vec uvjerili da babica okrece dijete i da ce spontanim ljustenjem i porodom posteljice doci do obimnog krvarenja...

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

ekoi, sve si sama rekla i odgovorila, nemam što dodati. Ono što mene čudi kod opstetičara jest neki izostanak makar znanstvene znatiželje, da vide je li to što su oni naučili, a to je znanje o medicinski vođenom porodu, baš jedino i sve što treba znati o porodu? Ima li možda još štogod? Ima li tu nešto hormonski? Nešto emocionalno? Nešto duhovno?Neka pradavna, iskonska znanja i spoznaje, koji se u današnjim modernim uvjetima mogu divno nadograditi?Koji imaju odličnu pozadinsku sigurnost u medicini, a da bi došli do punog izražaja. Da ima neka sveza svega toga? Žao mi je što se pokušaji da se porod sagleda iz drugih kuteva odmah shvaća kao atak na medicinsku naobrazbu (a nije tako), da se ne vidi kako tu ne bi smjelo biti suprotstavljenih strana jer bi svi trebali težiti istomu.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Moj je zakljucak da su oni toliko duboko zaglibili u tom shvacanju porodaja kao patologije i medicinskog zahvata da su i sami sebe vec uvjerili da babica okrece dijete i da ce spontanim ljustenjem i porodom posteljice doci do obimnog krvarenja...


 Da, jako su zaglibili, zacementirani su. Da se barem mogu izdići iznad svog straha i svog ega i poslušati nešto drugo. Pomalo se kod nas javljaju i neki drugi glasovi, u nekim malim rodilištima pokušavaju se raditi neki pomaci. Ne ide im lako, doživljavaju otpor kolega, ali su žene presretne zbog njihovog pristupa i oni sami su prezadovoljni što su sami sebi dozvolili nešto što u konačnici rezultira čistim ljudskim zadovoljstvom.

----------


## sirius

Povećanje broja primalja , idealno jedna primalja na jednu rodilju kontinuirano je nešto sto bi donijelo višestruke dobrobiti i još vise povecalo sigurnost rađanja i zadovoljstvo rodilja. Bez obzira na želje rodilja za fizioloskim porodom , onim uz epiduralnu ili sto već , na tome bi trebalo inzistirati bez obzira na povećanje troškova zdravstvenom osiguranju.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

ekoi, ne koristi se kada u vinogradskoj često uopće nažalost; uglavnom kade u našim rodilištima su iz raznoraznih donacija i slično, a korištenje će biti češće kad žene inzistiraju.

----------


## ekoi

> ekoi, sve si sama rekla i odgovorila, nemam što dodati. Ono što mene čudi kod opstetičara jest neki izostanak makar znanstvene znatiželje, da vide je li to što su oni naučili, a to je znanje o medicinski vođenom porodu, baš jedino i sve što treba znati o porodu? Ima li možda još štogod? Ima li tu nešto hormonski? Nešto emocionalno? Nešto duhovno?Neka pradavna, iskonska znanja i spoznaje, koji se u današnjim modernim uvjetima mogu divno nadograditi?Koji imaju odličnu pozadinsku sigurnost u medicini, a da bi došli do punog izražaja. Da ima neka sveza svega toga? Žao mi je što se pokušaji da se porod sagleda iz drugih kuteva odmah shvaća kao atak na medicinsku naobrazbu (a nije tako), da se ne vidi kako tu ne bi smjelo biti suprotstavljenih strana jer bi svi trebali težiti istomu.


Hvala Nena, već sam počela misliti da sam prolupala jer možda jedino ja razmišljam na ovakav način, a ostali me bljedo gledaju. Ti si to lijepo sažela. A odgovore, nažalost ne znamo, jel?

Također je dobro rečeno da su ZAGLIBILI, i toliko su kruti u tome. Ne znam zašto je tome tako, čemu toliki otpor i ignoriranje novijih medicinskih saznanja, drugih kuteva gledanja, drugog pristupa, zašto kod nas ide sve tako sporo...

----------


## ekoi

Danci Krmed, jasno mi je to, slažem se. No kako bi žene više inzistirale, ako im se za tu mogućnost i dobrobiti iste ne govori i ako im se doslovno kaže da im se takav način poroda sa njihove strane NE PREPORUČA zbog nedovoljnog iskustva i broja osoblja? Koja žena bi se nakon takvih riječi usudila zahtjevati porod u kadi i očekivati nešto bolje za nju i svoje dijete, nešto sigurno, fiziološki?

Gdje je stav; imamo kadu, ajmo naći način za stručnu edukaciju, ajmo pokušati motivirati rodilje, ajmo to učiniti jer naša struka tako napreduje za dobrobit rodilja i beba? Ajmo dati sve od sebe?

----------


## Danci_Krmed

nije potrebna nikakva svemirska edukacija za kadu, uostalom ono što su imali do sad je dovoljno.  nego treba dobra volja, i znanje da će te probat odgovorit te da trebaš inzistirati  :Wink: 



Uvijek kad organiziramo nešto sjajno, žao nam je što više ljudi nije moglo uživati u tome barem onoliko koliko i mi koje smo imale privilegiju biti tamo. Pa smo pažljivo prepričavale, pa dijelile dojmove, pa dijelile prezentacije... Pa smo se domislile same snimati naša događanja kamerom, pa samo zvuk.... uglavnom, sve su te snimke negdje u prašini i jednom će ih netko vaditi - za povijest . 

Od prePORODA smo pametnije, na vašu sreću i zahvaljujući Marinu (http://furkisport.hr/) koji nam je odradio ovaj sjajan posao: sve prezentacije i diskusije s prePORODA dostupne su na Rodinom Youtube kanalu. 

Napomena za članove i članice stručnih komora: slušanje s Youtubea komore neće bodovati lol ali će se vama itekako isplatiti. Uživajte!

Sekcija I - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YjlL...R1sgoVRJoKIVyU

Sekcija II - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CK5a5PCFUuk&feature=share&list=PLIK-GRHUCj5SFCwvVeISsTTVlY8_ZU5cw

Sekcija III - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3dCm-kD1yg&feature=share&list=PLIK-GRHUCj5TnCqpg28BEs9LL6ekuDUKr

Diskusije - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Haxzg...93SBcC8Tv1KdmC

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Slazem se sa tobom da je kada, a bogami i stolcic u mnogim rodilistima cisto nepotreban trosak (sminka) s obzirom na to da se izbjegavaju koristiti i u konacnici i ne koriste.
> Mislim da je ginekolog na predavanju o porodaju koje sam slusala bio dosta iskren kad je iznio stav da on JE za porod na stolcicu,* u kadi i sve ostale fizioliski prirodnije polozaje radanja, ali ne u drzavnim bolnicama jer one nemaju dovoljno osoblja za to. Kao primjer je naveo eventualnu komplikaciju poroda u kadi kada bi dva-tri medicinska djelatnika trebala uci u kadu (smociti se, pa se presvlaciti) i izvaditi dijete i majku vani.*
> ...


  Ovo bih malo pojasnila tj. demistificirala. Kad doktor kaže da u državnim bolnicama nemaju dovoljno OBUČENOG osoblja za to, onda je to u redu i pošteno reći.  Dobili su kadu iz neke donacije, smjestili je u neku prostoriju da ćupi, nitko nije pokazao ni volju ni želju ni interes da vidi što s tim niti da se obuči za porođaj u kadi. A kako uopće izgleda taj famozni porođaj u kadi ili kućnom bazenčiću kad je uz rodilju primalja? Tako da žena, negdje na početku aktivnog dijela poroda (otvorena otprilike 4 cm), kad se sve to malo zahutka, trudovi poguste, uđe u kadu/bazen, tamo pluta, leži, sjedi, mijenja položaje i naposljetku rodi unutra, u vodi, bez da itko dira dijete. Ili pak da za izgon izađe van i rodi na stolčiću, podu, strunjači, krevetu...Primalja za vrijeme cijelog poroda, u određenim intervalim, posluša otkucaje srca djeteta malim prijenosnim CTG-om, postoji onaj koji ne čuje u vodi, u tom se slučaju rodilja pridigne da trbuh bude iznad vode, ili ima onaj s kojim čuje i u vodi. Pogledajte video klipiće s porodima u kadi ili bazenu na youtube-u, nitko ne uskače u bazen ženi, osim ako muž hoće biti s njom unutra, nije žena ni kit ni leš, a da se ne može podići ili izaći iz kade ako treba. Zato je ova besmislica o ulasku dva-tri medicinska djelatnika u kadu, o njihovom močenju odjeće ništa drugo nego besmislica. U slučaju eventualnih komplikacija ženi pomažu da izađe van, a ne uskače nitko unutra, a i da trebaju preroniti rijeku, a ne kadu u slučaju komplikacija za mamu ili bebu, ljudi bi to napravili. Komplikacije su komplikacije, pa tko tada misli na mokru uniformu, kao da se kirurg žali kako se zbog nekih komplikacija sav jadan isprljao i sflekao. Reći pošteno - ne možemo, veliko je rodilište, puno je poroda, nemamo dovoljno osoblja, u redu, ali svakakve priče ženama prodavati, kao što je"strašno" močenje uniforme ili uskakanje u kadu, to nije u redu.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

Ovo "dira dijete", mislim, pusti se da dijete izađe, da ga žena naprosto rodi, onda ga primalja primi u vodi, pridigne iznad vode, odmota vrpcu ako je zamotana, i da majci u naručje.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Nena, ni jedno rodilište nije dobilo opremu a da nije barem dio osoblja prošlo određenu edukaciju; kad je to bilo i koliko ih je bilo na edukaciji varira, tako da priča da baš ne znaju što s tim ne drži vodu.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Nena, ni jedno rodilište nije dobilo opremu a da nije barem dio osoblja prošlo određenu edukaciju; kad je to bilo i koliko ih je bilo na edukaciji varira, tako da priča da baš ne znaju što s tim ne drži vodu.


 Dobro, Danci, i ti i ja znamo tužnu istinu o nedostatku volje. No, eto, da pružim ruku razumijevanja, dozvoljavam da su negdje razlozi objektivni.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

da; problem je to da recimo ak ih je 5 bilo na edukacije prije 5 godina i u međuvremenu samo 2 zaista koristili opremu za koju su išli na edukaciju onda :/

no, znam da npr iz ST rodilišta idu u RI na određene edukacije, vjerojatno postoje i druge razmjene, nije da je nemoguće (iako poštujem to da je teško ako vodstvo rodilišta ne odobrava)

----------


## Tiziana

Jao pa tek sad vidim ove nebuloze! A gdje bi se to dvoje troje ljudi u kadi smjestilo? Jesu li ikad vidjeli kadu za radjanje! Mozda sam bila omamljena hormonima ali gotovo pa sam sigurna da se u kadi u kojoj sam radjala ja nitko drugi ne bi uspio ugurati. Pa nije to olimpijski bazen, to je mala okrugla kada! A sta i da se smoce, pa nisu od secera da se otope.

----------


## maca papucarica

Niste shvatile bit misljenja doticnog dr o upotrebi kade u rodilistima (ili smo sve skupa toliko jadne zbog njihovog nacina razmisljanja i djelovanja pa skacemo na svaku loptu).
Ponta je bila, kako oni na svaki porod gledaju kao na medicinski zahvat i potencijalnu patologiju, tako i kod poroda u kadi odmah gledaju ako nesto krene krivo, da oni nemaju brojcano dovoljno osoblja za izvlacenje zene iz kade i sve popratne radnje (pa i presvlacenje i ostale banalne stvari) jer tko ce za to vrijeme brinuti o drugim rodiljama i njihovoj djeci. To mu nekako vjerujem.
S druge stane, objasnjenje da se stolcic ne koristi jer za njega trebaju biti dvije babice uz rodilju (koliko sam upoznata, dovoljna je  1 babica i partner, a ta 1 babica je ionako stalno prisutna pri izgonu, zar ne?!), a i zbog polozaja babica ne moze cuvati medicu od pucanja (hm, ne moze kleknuti?) mi NE drzi vodu.

----------


## Tiziana

Da njima zene radaju u kadi imali bi besposlene doktore po hodnicima, jer u kadi te nitko nesmije pipkati intervenirati i kojekakve stvari ti raditi. A niti doktor nije potreban. Mislim mene je dosao gledati doktor kao turisticku atrakciju jer im malo rodilja trazi kadu, a ja rekla kada prije nego sto sam rekla dobar dan. I to mi je poslije muz rekao da se pred kraj pojavio doktor i jos jedan doktor koji nije bio u smjeni pa su to dosli nenametljivo odgledati jer im se to rijetko pruzi prilika. Sto mi je takodjer bilo sokantno.

----------


## maca papucarica

> Da njima zene radaju u kadi imali bi besposlene doktore po hodnicima, jer u kadi te nitko nesmije pipkati intervenirati i kojekakve stvari ti raditi. A niti doktor nije potreban. Mislim mene je dosao gledati doktor kao turisticku atrakciju jer im malo rodilja trazi kadu, a ja rekla kada prije nego sto sam rekla dobar dan. I to mi je poslije muz rekao da se pred kraj pojavio doktor i jos jedan doktor koji nije bio u smjeni pa su to dosli nenametljivo odgledati jer im se to rijetko pruzi prilika. Sto mi je takodjer bilo sokantno.


Tizi, ma kakav neinterventan porod  :Shock: !?
Pa oni se toga boje ko vrag tamjana.
Sve mora biti strogo mjereno i kontrolirano (od cestih pregleda da procijene kako se beba spusta, kako se otvaras, stalnog ctg da oni znaju kakve su ti kvalitete trudovi...) pa ako nisu bas zadovoljni kako sve skupa napreduje (a rijetko kad jesu)  interveniraju da malo "poprave" i ubrzaju stvar.

Znaci ni u It kada nije bas popularna?

----------


## Ayan

> ...Ponta je bila, kako oni na svaki porod gledaju kao na medicinski zahvat i potencijalnu patologiju, tako i kod poroda u kadi odmah gledaju ako nesto krene krivo, da oni nemaju brojcano dovoljno osoblja za izvlacenje zene iz kade i sve popratne radnje (pa i presvlacenje i ostale banalne stvari) jer tko ce za to vrijeme brinuti o drugim rodiljama i njihovoj djeci. To mu nekako vjerujem...


super im je pogled na porod. makar je sve u redu i žena može roditi drukčije njima je to bez obzira patologija.  :Rolling Eyes: 
kao da ti stavlja bubu u uho da će nešto krenuti po krivu htjela ili ne htjela, i da nisi sposobna roditi sama bez njih.
ovo za izvlačenje žene iz kade mi je u neku ruku smiješno, osim ako žena nema 200 kg i treba ti dizalica da ju izvadiš van. pa ne spašavaš nasukanog kita s obale, radi se o ženi koja rađa. još samo fali da vele kako moraju u tom slučaju pozvati greenpeace.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> super im je pogled na porod. makar je sve u redu i žena može roditi drukčije njima je to bez obzira patologija. 
> kao da ti stavlja bubu u uho da će nešto krenuti po krivu htjela ili ne htjela, i da nisi sposobna roditi sama bez njih.
> ovo za izvlačenje žene iz kade mi je u neku ruku smiješno, osim ako žena nema 200 kg i treba ti dizalica da ju izvadiš van. pa ne spašavaš nasukanog kita s obale, radi se o ženi koja rađa. još samo fali da vele kako moraju u tom slučaju pozvati greenpeace.


OK, cure, sve je točno što pišete, samo, morat ćemo se malo odmaknuti od toga pa opet drviti o fiziologiji, neovisno o rodilištima.   Liječnike možemo razumjeti. Možemo razumjeti nekoga tko je stekao medicinsko znanje o porodu kao događaju visokog rizika, to je teško izbaciti, naročito što se oni zaista i susreću s upravo takvim događajima, za to su obučeni, to uvijek očekuju. Najteže je promijeniti obrasce u glavi. Te fore kako bi bilo strašno naporno smočiti rukave dok je žena u kadi, to je čisto obeshrabrivanje žena da ne traže ništa, kao, šta izvoljevaš.                                                 A da je liječnicima teško napraviti bilo što u slučaju komplikacija, nije. Znam da im nije teško i da to rade i ne štede sebe . Nisu oni "neljudi" nego upravo suprotno, ne spavaju po cijele noći, i dane ako treba, trče, operiraju, spšavajui što se jedva da spasiti, nije da se ne trude, trude, rade čuda i nećemo to obezvrijeđivati. I onda, kad oni znaju koliko je toga trebalo napraviti da se spasi dijete u preranom porodu, rođeno u 6., 7.mjesecu trudnoće, koliko je problema s njim na neonatologiji, onda su skloni priče o fiziološkom porodu, neometanim hormonima, poticajnoj okolini, miru i opuštanju, proglasiti neobrazovanim pričama za malu djecu, laičkim trabunjanjem onih koji ne znaju za rizike ili maštanjima u kružoku razmaženih baba. Sve krivo. Govorimo o različitim stvarima.                        Nitko ne potcjenjuje njihovo znanje ni ono  što oni rade, da ne ulijeću i ne spašavju tamo gdje je kritično, onda kad treba, mi ovako ne bismo ni mogle razgovarati.  No, ključna je stvar da ostave taštinu sa strane, jednostavno da prihvate da je niskorizični porod mjesto za primalju, ne za liječnika, da ima sasvim druge zakonitosti od onih koje oni provode rutinski u rodilištima, sasvim nešto drugo.                                                  Da i netko drugi može imati znanja i vještine koji ne moraju biti identični njihovima. I da to nije u redu obezvrijeđivati kao nešto, eto, tek tako usput popabirčeno, samo da bi se njima kontriralo.  Razumijem da se boje, ali znamo i da strah priječi proširenje znanja, da čovjeka blokira u otvaranju za neke nove spoznaje. Oni koji misle da se ne može ništa promijeniti, neka samo to prepuste onima koji misle da se može pa će vidjeti kako to ipak ide.  (Još nisam instalirala Mozzilu, ispika, još nemam razmak na tipkovnici pa još uvijek pišem ovakve užasne odlomke :Embarassed: .Kad to riješim, onda opet moram nastaviti nešto o tijeku fiz. poroda, o zastojima i sl.).,

----------


## Tiziana

> Tizi, ma kakav neinterventan porod !?
> Pa oni se toga boje ko vrag tamjana.
> Sve mora biti strogo mjereno i kontrolirano (od cestih pregleda da procijene kako se beba spusta, kako se otvaras, stalnog ctg da oni znaju kakve su ti kvalitete trudovi...) pa ako nisu bas zadovoljni kako sve skupa napreduje (a rijetko kad jesu)  interveniraju da malo "poprave" i ubrzaju stvar.
> 
> Znaci ni u It kada nije bas popularna?


Pa tu gdje sa ja rodila nije u modi medju rodiljama. Tu je u modi epiduralna na zahtjev u svako doba, pa se bore imati anestezistu vlastitog na odjelu ginekologije. Ovo interveniranje mi se cini bitno manje, a klistir i brijanje napusteno pred 15 godina. Kada je problem zenama, i to im je problem u glavi jer ju zene uglavnom vide kao izvor zaraze i kao prljavu ustajalu vodu punu svaceg, sto je potpuna neistina. Nije im kada problem osoblja bolnice.
I najveci problem su zene koje traze carski unaprijed - bez ikakvog motiva, kao nacin bezbolnog poroda. Pa na jugu postoje regije sa 60% carskih, te bolnica rekorder s 80% poroda carskim rezom

----------


## Beti3

> Nije li da uz ovakve stavove i preporuke i svakodnevnu praksu žena ima 0 šanse za prirodan, fiziološki porod koji će joj ostati u ugodnom sjećanju,


Samo da znaš da ima prirodnih, fizioloških, laganih poroda koji ne ostanu u ugodnom sjećanju. 

I bitno je da je sretan ishod na kraju.

I to nije kadica, nego kadurina. U kojoj možeš biti max 2 sata, koja oni odrede.

----------


## Beti3

> No, ključna je stvar da ostave taštinu sa strane, jednostavno da prihvate da je niskorizični porod mjesto za primalju, ne za liječnikaonda


Ova mi je rečenica iskočila iz tvog posta.
Pa valjda nitko ne želi toliko unazaditi i obespraviti rodilje da im ukine besplatnu liječničku kontrolu poroda!!

Takvo nešto implicira povećani pobol i smrtnost i rodilja i novorođenčadi. Nadam se da to nitko i nikada neće tražiti. Osim neke rodilje individualno, iako ni to ne podržavam.

Treba tražiti humaniji pristup, naučiti osoblje u rodilištima kako komunicirati sa rodiljama, kao što se uči menadžere i akvizitere. Naučiti ih da su rodilje (ne sve, ali neke) u vrlo nestabilnom psihičkom stanju ali da treba sa svima nježno i pozitivistički.

A ne ukidati prisustvo liječnika na porodu. Pa makar se to prisustvo svodilo samo da stoji sa strane i kaže upravo postaloj mami (meni): Hoćemo li i vašu curicu vidjeti ovdje za 20ak godina? A ja: ako krene maminim stopama, za 40ak.  :Smile: . I to mi pričamo u času kad je gospođica "isplivala", na krevetu, ne u kadi.

Ma, ja imam tako divnih trenutaka sa svih mojih poroda, takve primjere ljudskosti, da ja stvarno teško shvaćam ovo što neke pišu.

----------


## marta

I naravno, kao i obicno evo i Beti da baci standardni upljuvak o tome kako je najvazniji sretan ishod, jer mi ostale smo praznoglave kokosi kojima tako nesto nije ni na kraj pameti i tome se ne bi dosjetile ni da zivimo sto godina bez da nas ona uputi i instruira. Nikad mi nitko nije toliko patronizirao u zivotu, ni svekrva, ni doktori.
Dokle cemo mi morati trpiti tu pasivnu agresiju?

Ovaj drugi post koji pokazuje tezi slucaj nerazumijevanja procitanog i prevrtanja cinjenica necu ni komentirati.

----------


## leonisa

> A ne ukidati prisustvo liječnika na porodu. Pa makar se to prisustvo svodilo samo da stoji sa strane i kaže upravo postaloj mami (meni): Hoćemo li i vašu curicu vidjeti ovdje za 20ak godina? A ja: ako krene maminim stopama, za 40ak. . I to mi pričamo u času kad je gospođica "isplivala", na krevetu, ne u kadi.
> 
> Ma, ja imam tako divnih trenutaka sa svih mojih poroda, takve primjere ljudskosti, da ja stvarno teško shvaćam ovo što neke pišu.


to nek me pita primalja.

imat lijecnika na porodu koji stoji sa strane i ceka da uskoci je ko imat vatrogasna kola pred zgradom.
mislim, vatrogasci su u domu i dolaze kad ih se pozove, ne stoje pred zgradom niti guraju svoje lojtre jer vecina zgrada se nece zapaliti, dapace, pozari su rijetki i zato je opravdan njihov boravak u domu.

jos kad bi to uvidjeli i lijecnici. 
a da to mogu, moraju i dopustiti i stvoriti priliku da to uvide.

na porodu mi treba primalja. lijecnik nek gasi pozar tamo di gori ili ceka u domu da ga se pozove. nek uziva u miru.

----------


## Beti3

> I naravno, kao i obicno evo i Beti da baci standardni upljuvak o tome kako je najvazniji sretan ishod, jer mi ostale smo praznoglave kokosi kojima tako nesto nije ni na kraj pameti i tome se ne bi dosjetile ni da zivimo sto godina bez da nas ona uputi i instruira. Nikad mi nitko nije toliko patronizirao u zivotu, ni svekrva, ni doktori.
> Dokle cemo mi morati trpiti tu pasivnu agresiju?
> 
> Ovaj drugi post koji pokazuje tezi slucaj nerazumijevanja procitanog i prevrtanja cinjenica necu ni komentirati.


Da li si ti i inače, u životu, tako zla? 
Ljudska zloba mi je inače jako neshvatljiv pojam, jer nema razloga za zloću, ni prema kome, ni prema čemu. 

Nijedan dio u ova moja dva posta nije neistinit, a ako itko pokazuje nerazumijevanje i prevrtanje, to nisam ja.

Htjala sam prijaviti tvoj post kao uvredu (još nisam nikad ničiji), ali piše da će moderator sam odlučiti da li to jest ili nije, pa čemu onda. Meni je. Uvreda. A ti me samo stavi na ignore i ne moraš trpjeti moj glas razuma.

----------


## marta

Ja cu sad sama prijaviti svoj post ne bi li se o istom poslu razrijesila i tvoja pasivna agresija.

----------


## Ayan

*Nena* slažem se s tobom. nitko ne veli da su doktori u bolnici bez veze, da nemaju nikakvo znanje i da ne trebaju ženama u trudnoći i pri porodu, ali treba odvojiti dio kad se radi o nečemu urednom i kad se radi o patologiji. mislim da naši doktori imaju jako dobro znanje, ali da su duboko zaglibili u nekoj svojoj dimenziji.
također je medicina grana koja se stalno razvija, nadograđuje. ne razumijem kako to da svijet i napredak ide dalje, a neki doktori ne?
ne znam kako da to nazovem, mislim imam pojmove za to, ali neći ih sada izreći jer ću opet dobiti po nosu kako nekog vrijeđam, makar mi to ne pada na pamet.  :Smile:

----------


## Kikica1

> I to nije kadica, nego kadurina. U kojoj možeš biti max 2 sata, koja oni odrede.


Ne znam o velicini kade jer nisam dospjela do nje ali znam pouzdano od frendica koje su rodile u kadi da u jednom komadu mozes biti unutra 2h, onda se voda ohladi ili sto vec, napune ti je opet i vratis se nazad.

----------


## Tiziana

Kadurina bas i nije, ja sam ocekivala nesto puno vece, mozda su u tom trenu percepcije malo drukcije no dovoljno veliko da se u nju cetveronoske smjesti trudnica, da iza nje izadje djete, da pruzi ruke i noge koliko treba i koliko pozeli, s konstantnim protokom vode na 37 stupnjeva. Dakle te temperature voda stalno dolazi a druga voda stalno odlazi i nista se ne hladi. No mozda nisam bila naj prisebnija pa se lose sjecam ?!

----------


## Danci_Krmed

> Ova mi je rečenica iskočila iz tvog posta.
> Pa valjda nitko ne želi toliko unazaditi i obespraviti rodilje da im ukine besplatnu liječničku kontrolu poroda!!
> 
> Takvo nešto implicira povećani pobol i smrtnost i rodilja i novorođenčadi. Nadam se da to nitko i nikada neće tražiti. Osim neke rodilje individualno, iako ni to ne podržavam.
> 
> ...
> A ne ukidati prisustvo liječnika na porodu. Pa makar se to prisustvo svodilo samo da stoji sa strane i kaže upravo postaloj mami (meni): Hoćemo li i vašu curicu vidjeti ovdje za 20ak godina? A ja: ako krene maminim stopama, za 40ak. . I to mi pričamo u času kad je gospođica "isplivala", na krevetu, ne u kadi.
> 
> Ma, ja imam tako divnih trenutaka sa svih mojih poroda, takve primjere ljudskosti, da ja stvarno teško shvaćam ovo što neke pišu.


Beti molim te odi odgledaj na YT snimku sa konferencije prePOROD, naći ćeš ga na rodin YT kanal.  Posebice poslušaj dr Alfirevića i diskusije.  Ovo što govoriš je fakat koma jer nemaš pojma (sori, ali je tako), strašiš i nisi fer, a tvoju tihu, ljubazno zamaskiranu agresiju već dugo čitam i sjedim na ruke da ne reagiram ali fakat mislim da je dosta.  Ako ne možeš sjest na ruke nemoj otvarati topice na trudnoći i porodu.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

U zemljama EU liječnici specijalisti rade sa patologijom, za to su školovani.  Naši liječnici uglavnom rade sa zdravim ženama, jer je to unosno i jednostavno i komotno.  Kad tad će morat kod nas promijeniti sustav jer je ovako neodrživo, skupo i bespotrebno kruto te ne nudi ženama mogućnost (ikakvog) izbora.  Moramo osigurati ženama kojima je zaista nužno dobru specijalističku skrb u kratkom vremenu, a to ćemo napraviti tek kad specijaliste oslobodimo od rada sa zdravim osobama.

Školovana primalja zna kad se pojavi patologija i kad ima crvić sumnje njoj treba izvrsan backup na kojeg se može računati, ali u ogromnoj večini slučajeva to nije nužno, i ako samo čekamo patologiju onda bome ćemo ju 1) napraviti sami ili 2) naći je tamo gdje ju nema.

Zaista, pogledajte YT snimke, poslušajte diskusije i prezentacije, meni ne morate vjerovati ali liječnicima (posebice renomiranima) hoćete.

----------


## ekoi

> Samo da znaš da ima prirodnih, fizioloških, laganih poroda koji ne ostanu u ugodnom sjećanju. 
> 
> I bitno je da je sretan ishod na kraju.



Da mi nisi rekla, ja to stvarno do dana današnjeg ne bi znala i ko zna šta bi sve sirota napravila sebi i svom djetetu u tolkom neznanju, ovako ti još moram biti zahvalna na poduci. Sada znam i ja da je sretan ishod na kraju bitan i da svi fizološki porodi ne završavaju bez komplikacija. Do sad sam živjela u tami, i nisam znala o čemu trabunjam.

Ja doista poštujem pravo svake osobe na vlastita razmišljanja i pravo da ih iznosi, ali ovakav način komunikacije još u životu nisam vidjela. Sve je zapravo napisano fino i pristojno i kao u najboljoj namjeri, ali čovjek ne može a da se nakon ovakvih postova ne osjeća da mu se patronizira i kao da mu se sugerira da ne zna dovoljno i da nema tvoje iskustvo i znanje koje je naj naj. Sve to skupa može vrijeđati i živcirati osobu koja to čita i kojoj je to namjenjeno pa mi zapravo nije jasno koja je svrha takvih tvojih postova, i kako nisi svjesna utjecaja svojih riječi na ostale forumašice i kakve reakcije takva tvoja komunikacija izaziva. Htjela sam već x puta ovo napisati, ali sam se sve do sada suzdržavala, a sada je i meni dosta. Tolko od mene o tome i ne namjeravam više. Hvala na pažnji.

----------


## ekoi

> U zemljama EU liječnici specijalisti rade sa patologijom, za to su školovani.  Naši liječnici uglavnom rade sa zdravim ženama, jer je to unosno i jednostavno i komotno.  Kad tad će morat kod nas promijeniti sustav jer je ovako neodrživo, skupo i bespotrebno kruto te ne nudi ženama mogućnost (ikakvog) izbora.  Moramo osigurati ženama kojima je zaista nužno dobru specijalističku skrb u kratkom vremenu, a to ćemo napraviti tek kad specijaliste oslobodimo od rada sa zdravim osobama.
> 
> Školovana primalja zna kad se pojavi patologija i kad ima crvić sumnje njoj treba izvrsan backup na kojeg se može računati, ali u ogromnoj večini slučajeva to nije nužno, i ako samo čekamo patologiju onda bome ćemo ju 1) napraviti sami ili 2) naći je tamo gdje ju nema.
> 
> Zaista, pogledajte YT snimke, poslušajte diskusije i prezentacije, meni ne morate vjerovati ali liječnicima (posebice renomiranima) hoćete.


Ja sam ih baš danas pogledala, sve po redu i htjedoh ih komentirati.
Najprije bih se osvrnula na statistički podatak da žene u V. Britaniji iako imaju zakonske okvire i sustav koji to u cijelosti osigurava i podržava, samo 5% žena rađa kod kuće. I to tako već 10 godina se ta brojka nije niti povećavala niti smanjivala. Valja si postaviti pitanje zašto je to tako?

Dalje, oduševljena sam promjenama i pomacima u kninskom rodilištu, te primaljom Erikom u varaždinskom itd. Nekako mi se čini da će to takvih promjena najkasnije doći u Zagrebu, zbog velikog broja poroda a manjak osoblja što uvelike otežava i usporava bilo kakve promjene na bolje unutar sustava i organizacije rada, čak i uz dobru volju i inicijativu koja je prethodno najbitnija a koje još uvijek nema. Dakle, nitko iz zg (osim čini mi se merkura) nije došao na konferenciju.

Zatim sve ono lijepo što je izašlo iz ustiju naših junakinja pionirki u HR rodilištima mi i dalje zvuči kao da se borimo za nekakva prava na komoditet i luksuz, a ne za humaniji i fiziološki, zdraviji  pristup trudnoći i porodu i samoj rodilji i bebama što bi po pravilu trebalo biti tako. 

I da, nije sustav i osoblje jedino što treba promjenu percepcije i načina rada. To isto treba cijelom društvu a i ženama rodiljama.

----------


## ronin

u biti u situaciji kakva je danas u našoj zemlji ispaštaju i trudnice sa školskim trudnoćama i patološkim, iz razloga što su liječnici preopterećeni.na taj način zdrave trudnoće dobiju nepotreban tretman, a patološke, zbog gužve i ludnice, često ne dobiju odnosno dobiju zakašnjelu reakciju, posljedice su kobne i tužne

ovako kako je sada, gube svi

----------


## marta

Sustav se nikad nece promijeniti sam od sebe, ono sto ga moze promijeniti su zene koje ce zahtjevati informacije, sudjelovanje, koje ce pisati pohvale i pokude i planove poroda, koje ce imati zelje i ocekivanja i snagu za izboriti se.

----------


## Beti3

> Sve je zapravo napisano fino i pristojno i kao u najboljoj namjeri


Ja sve stvarno pišem u najboljoj namjeri, a ne" kao u najboljoj namjeri". I žao mi je što netko to tako ne shvaća. Srećom, većina shvaća moju dobru namjeru. I dok je takvih, pisat ću. 
Ne mogu ništa protiv toga što netko vidi nešto drugo osim onoga što pišem. Što se tiče finog i pristojnog, takva sam i ne vidim razloga da se mijenjam. 

A to tvoje spuštanje i ismijavanje je sve samo ne način kulturne komunikacije.

I sigurno neću na You Tube-u gledati o porodu. Ima puno boljih mjesta za to. A moje iskustvo u porodu, ekoi, ne želim nikome na svijetu. Toliko od mene.

----------


## kljucic

Beti3, sve to stoji što ti govoriš, ali na svakoj, ali svakoj temi gdje se propitkuje pristup i načini u trudnoći i porodu, ti ponavljaš isto. Da, živa i zdrava beba je prioritet (to ti i ja najbolje znamo) i to se podrazumijeva i ne moramo valjda to posebno naglašavat, pobogu, ali cilj ne opravdava sredstva.
I naravno da mi je bilo bitno da mi je I. živa i zdrava, ali sam konačno htjela fiziološki porod. I imala sam ga - dok nisam došla u bolnicu. I neminovno je da su oni tamo sve upropastili. Sav trud tokom trudnoće i 4 dana priprema za porod (trudovi i potpuno otvaranje) i trud mojih prijateljica i supruga koji su bili uz mene. Sve su uspjeli uke*at u par sati jer su vidjeli patologiju (spontani, umrlo dijete zbog bolesti, 2 carska), a ne mene. A samo sam željela priliku da jednom imam još djece. Ovako ću se zbog njih, ili zaustaviti na ovo dvoje, ili ići u rizik trudnoće nakon 3 carska. I da - mrzim ih. I trebat će mi da to prebolim.

----------


## ronin

ključić :Love: 

i samo da ti kažem, nećeš morati stati na dvoje.ima dosta žena koje su imale više od tri carska, bez problema.od 36 tjedna je potreban nadzor, dijete se rodi malo ranije ali ne ranije u smislu da bi bilo nedonošče. :Smile: 

kad sam čekala salu sad za svoj treći carski (a kod mene je bila i ruptura, makar se poslije ispostavilo da je ožiljak skroz i potpuno zacijeljen, netaknut) donijeli su mi onaj protokol na potpis-u kojem je stajalo da pristajem na sterilizaciju.samo tako!

poslala sam ih da pišu novu izjavu,iako sam bila u trudovima ,to je jednostavno bila odluka koja se ne donosi taj čas na stolu.poštovali su, iako je bilo pritisaka i pitanja sa svih strana. jedino je ginekolog koji me operirao kratko i jasno rekao "OK, poštujem!" i nikad mi to poslije nije spočitnuo, a još smo ohoho razgovarali.

----------


## kljucic

> ključić
> 
> i samo da ti kažem, nećeš morati stati na dvoje.ima dosta žena koje su imale više od tri carska, bez problema.od 36 tjedna je potreban nadzor, dijete se rodi malo ranije ali ne ranije u smislu da bi bilo nedonošče.


ma znam, ali zašto je uopće moralo doći do toga kad se sve lijepo odvijalo! jer ja sam takva, spora. i definitivno ne mogu rađat u bolnici jer mi njihov tempo ne paše. ni gledište, očito.

----------


## ronin

> I da - mrzim ih. I trebat će mi da to prebolim.


Nemoj.Neka si ti sebi sve osvijestila i rekla kako stvari stoje, ali odluku o životu donosiš ti i to ti nitko neće oduzeti.
Ja po pravilima struke ovo dijete nisam smjela roditi, trudnoću nisam trebala iznijeti do 37 tjedna(dijete je na kraju bilo_ donešeno_), ginekološki je sve prošlo savršeno(bilo je priraslica što je očekivajuće uslijed višestrukih carskih, dr ih je spalio),a komplikacije koje sam imala poslije nisu ginekološke prirode-na porod sam već došla s prehodanom upalom pluća.Ginekološki ništa nije bilo upitno.

Uopće nemoj energiju trošiti na vraćanje i negativne emocije, jer svoju sudbinu ionako krojiš ti. :Smile:

----------


## kljucic

:Kiss: 
ne mislim cijelo vrijeme na to, ali mi je gorak okus još uvijek povremeno u ustima. jadno i tužno da tako razmišljaju. i ucjenjuju. nakon što se u dva sata nije dogodio izgon, dr. je predložio carski i rekao da ako ne želim, ne moram, ali da onda moram potpisat da odbijam operaciju jer se on mora zaštitit. i da će me onda poslat u bolnicu po mjestu stanovanja. a u Petrovu idem samo - nikad. ma jooooj.
a cijelu trudnoću sam se osjećala ko pripadnik Pokreta otpora, majke mi.

----------


## ronin

meni je trudnoću kontrolirala dr Hemerich.onda znaš da sam se osjećala blaženo :Heart:

----------


## kljucic

ma ja sam se tak osjećala jer sam stalno morala pronalaziti način da zaobiđem sustav. i moja privatna gin je  :Heart:  i bila sam kod nje do samog kraja. zadnji uzv sam radila u trudovima. čak se našalila i rekla: kaj ne bi bilo super da vi sad tu fino rodite  :Smile:  ali naš glupi sustav nema tu opciju  :Sad:

----------


## smedja

> Ova mi je rečenica iskočila iz tvog posta.
> Pa valjda nitko ne želi toliko unazaditi i obespraviti rodilje da im ukine besplatnu liječničku kontrolu poroda!!
> 
> Takvo nešto implicira povećani pobol i smrtnost i rodilja i novorođenčadi. Nadam se da to nitko i nikada neće tražiti. Osim neke rodilje individualno, iako ni to ne podržavam.
> 
> A ne ukidati prisustvo liječnika na porodu. Pa makar se to prisustvo svodilo samo da stoji sa strane i kaže upravo postaloj mami (meni): Hoćemo li i vašu curicu vidjeti ovdje za 20ak godina? A ja: ako krene maminim stopama, za 40ak. . I to mi pričamo u času kad je gospođica "isplivala", na krevetu, ne u kadi.


Gospodjo beti, ne bi vjerovali ali mnoge zene zele i traze da se ogranici i racionalizira prisustvo lijecnika na porodu. Svakako da su za to uvijet primalje odskolovane za poznavanje fizioloskog tijeka trudnoce i poroda. Svakako da bi trebale stazirati na kucnim porodima ili u kucama za porode, da uopce dobiju priliku vidjeti potpuno fizioloski porod. Drugo, onaj komentar da necete uciti o porodu na youtube je nevjerojatan. Roda vam je omogucila da besplatno pogledate predavanja sa porodnicarske konferencije na kojoj se placala kotizacija i koju su bodovale hrvatska lijecnicka komora i hrvatska komora primalja, a pokrovitelj bilo ministarstvo zdravlja. Uistinu me zanima kakve konferencije vi pohađate a da su vise uvazene i bodovane od strane struke. Moj osobni stav je da ste "zapeli" u nekim davnim vremenima socijalizma ili cak i prije toga, gdje je doktor i pop bio glavna "faca" u mjestu/selu. I molim da se ne vrijedjate nego priznate da je tomu tako. Dozvolite da svi ne razmisljaju kao vi i dozvolite si ne stavljati rijeci u usta mladim trudnicama i majkama koje nisu odgojene u pionirskom i omladinskom duhu. Unaprijed se zahvaljujem.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Ja sve stvarno pišem u najboljoj namjeri, a ne" kao u najboljoj namjeri". I žao mi je što netko to tako ne shvaća. Srećom, većina shvaća moju dobru namjeru. I dok je takvih, pisat ću.


Varaš se. Većina shvaća da uopće ne pišeš u dobroj namjeri. Nemali broj puta su ti to žene i napisale, ali onaj tko to ne shvaća si ti.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> ma znam, ali zašto je uopće moralo doći do toga kad se sve lijepo odvijalo! jer ja sam takva, spora. i definitivno ne mogu rađat u bolnici jer mi njihov tempo ne paše. ni gledište, očito.


 I ja sam takva. Jednostavno sporiji tip. Sjećam se kako mi je doktor na redovitom pregledu pred 3. porod (porod ni na vidiku) rekao - ajoj, pa vi niste ni prst otvoreni! A zašto bih bila?- odgovorila sam. Pa nisam još počela rađati, zašto bih ja sad bila otvorena ako imam doma djecu i moram raditi do zadnjeg trena, mogu i okopavati vinograd ako treba. Rodila sam tjedan dana poslije toga, ali njemu se već prije žurilo, šta ja sad odugovlačim. Ne valja kad jesi, ne valja kad nisi. Pa dajte, pustite ženu da rađa onako kako ona može. No, evo, pomalo ću citirati neke rečenice koje su doktorice ginekologinje iz Hrvastske i Slovenije rekle da nedavnoj Rodinoj konferenciji. *Dr. Eva Macun iz malog rodilišta Jesenice u Sloveniji* (zbog manjeg obima posla, a više prostora, malim je rodilištima lakše uvoditi promjene) ,* između ostalog kaže*:


> QUOTE]Shvatili smo da znamo samo ono što su nas naučili....naša je edukacija uključivala samo učenje o medikaliziranom porodu, pravilu koje se u Sloveniji poštivalo mnogo godina....Korak po korak, počeli smoporpitkivati sve rutine i intervencije te smo napravili promjene u naši protokolima.Prvi je korak bio smanjiti stopu indukcije poroda bez razloga, odnosno samo zato što je cerviks već otvoren nekoliko cm, zato što je prošao očekivani datum poroda, zato što je željeni porodničar u smjeni i sl....Shvatili smo da naše formalno obrazovanje nije dovoljno te da postoje i drugi načini koji mogu pružiti dobrobit ženama, novorođenčadi i nama samima /QUOTE]


[

----------


## yellowkitty

> Ova mi je rečenica iskočila iz tvog posta.
> Pa valjda nitko ne želi toliko unazaditi i obespraviti rodilje da im ukine besplatnu liječničku kontrolu poroda!!
> 
> Takvo nešto implicira povećani pobol i smrtnost i rodilja i novorođenčadi. Nadam se da to nitko i nikada neće tražiti. Osim neke rodilje individualno, iako ni to ne podržavam.
> 
> Treba tražiti humaniji pristup, naučiti osoblje u rodilištima kako komunicirati sa rodiljama, kao što se uči menadžere i akvizitere. Naučiti ih da su rodilje (ne sve, ali neke) u vrlo nestabilnom psihičkom stanju ali da treba sa svima nježno i pozitivistički.
> 
> A ne ukidati prisustvo liječnika na porodu.


Ne pišem puno al kad ovak nešto vidim onda mi dođe da puknem... obespraviti i unazaditi rodilje??! Znači, sve rodilje u EU su obespravljene jer nemaju liječnika nego primalju koja se, iako glupa, neobrazovana i bezvrijedna, brine uspješno o ženi i djetetu kroz cijelu trudnoću, porod i babinje; samo je tu, baš u Hrvatskoj bajno i sjajno, djeca su nam zdrava, dobar dio majki je rasturen i zgažen, ali trebaju biti ponosne jer su se za dobrobit djeteta žrtvovale i podnjele sve luđačke i potpuno "out" intevencije tipa brijanja, klistiranja, dripa, dolantina, nalijeganja na trbuh i rutinske epiziotomije. Jer, nakon prirodno započetog poroda bilo je najvažnije da se dijete rodi 3-4-5 sati prije negoli bi se rodilo tako i tako, eto, da nije bilo svega toga ostala bih vječno trudna.
Htjela bih vidjeti podatke, Beti3, o tome kako je povećani pobol i smrtnost rodilja i novorođenčadi u nekoj zemlji koja ima primaljski model skrbi za zdrave trudnice sa zdravim plodom. Ima li koje istraživanje, molim?
I još nešto, mi se možemo pohvaliti niskom smrtnošću, ali ne možemo se pohvalit niskim pobolom. Baš obratno, kada smrtnost pada, pobol raste.
Jer, svako spašeno nedonošče, te skoro svako dijete koje je reanimirano, bilo zbog prirodne komplikacije, bilo zbog one izazvane intevencijom, većinom nije zdravo dijete i njegovi se roditelji itekako namuče hodajući od nemila do nedraga k raznim stručnjacima. Ko ne vjeruje, može se prošetati na Goljak.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

beti nije medicinska ni znanstvena stručnjakinja već iznosi subjektivna uvjerenja upakirana u nešto "razumno i dobronamjerno". Daleko i od jednog i od drugog. Liječnice koje ću ovdje citirati, ginekologinje i opstetričarke,   i dalje su liječnice koje rade u rodilištima, dakle, neću se pozivati na svoje "znanstveno i medicinsko" znanje već na stručnjake koji su pisali knjige, radove i imaju kliničku praksu.Kako liječnice, tako i primalje. I na znanstvene radove o istom. A ne na moje subjektivno iskustvo (koje potvrđuje sve rečeno, ali je samo kap u moru). Te liječnice su shvatile da su potrebne u rodilištu,naravno, kao i dosad, i uvijek će biti. To jamči ženama sigurnost da će, pođe li što u krivu, biti u sigurnim rukama. Ali kad su te liječnice prisutne na porodu koji teče sasvim normalno, one su jednako prisutne kao i primalje, da budu tu tiho, podržavajuće, nenametljivo, da prate, poslušaju, ne požuruju i ne interveniraju bez potrebe. Dakle, ako je liječnik /liječnica prisutna, zašto ne, ali u fiziološkom porodu nije nužan/nužna, može biti, a ne mora, a njihovo znanje dragocjeno nam je za nešto drugo. Ne da strepe nad rodiljom kao nad tempiranom bombom. Dr. Odent je pisao da je u svojoj klinici ponekad sudjelovao pri izgonu, ponekad je pridržavao ženu (ako nije bilo muža), a kasnije, kad je shvatio da joj treba samo kao pozadinska sigurnost, primalji je prepuštao da bude uz nju, a on je s mužem u kuhinji igrao karte i  "pričao o Abesiniji", dok se suprug ne bi malo opustio od napetosti i nervoze. Praktički je samo statirao kao ohrabrujući faktor i uskakao samo po potrebi.

----------


## Franka12

Evo primjera; Nizozemska ima smrtnost novorodjencadi 10 puta (10x!) nego ostale zemlje EU...oko 30-40% poroda se obavlja kod kuce (najvise u EU), uz prisustvo primalje (i to obicno samo na finalu)....postoje sluzbeni podaci online, cim nadjem link, posaljem. A primalje koje prate trudnocu...hmm... ne bih o tome, iz vlastitog iskustva.
A ako je i porod u bolnicu, sutnu te van iz bolnice 2-3 sata nakon poroda.

----------


## leonisa

kljucic :hug:

i ja sam zbog povijesti prijasnjih trudnoca bila u startu patologija i zato mi je ovaj VBAC trebao da se "izlijecim" da sljedeci put, ako ce ga biti, ne vide u startu patologiju i u potpunosti te razumijem,  citala sam tvoj post sa sizama u ocima.

----------


## yellowkitty

> Evo primjera; Nizozemska ima smrtnost novorodjencadi 10 puta (10x!) nego ostale zemlje EU...oko 30-40% poroda se obavlja kod kuce (najvise u EU), uz prisustvo primalje (i to obicno samo na finalu)....postoje sluzbeni podaci online, cim nadjem link, posaljem. A primalje koje prate trudnocu...hmm... ne bih o tome, iz vlastitog iskustva.
> A ako je i porod u bolnicu, sutnu te van iz bolnice 2-3 sata nakon poroda.


Tak visoka stopa smrtnosti ne dolazi (navodno) od kućnih poroda nego bolničkih.
Ne znam je li to istina, ali nizozemci tvrde da imaju velikih problema sa useljenicima, legalnim i ilegalnim, tj da takve žene znaju doć u skrb tek u debeloj patologiji, tvrde da kad bi se gledala statistika samo od nizozemki, tj žena koje su imale skrb kroz cijelu trudnoću, da bi im statistika bila dobra.

----------


## mama_jos_malo

Rodila sam prije 5 dana! 
Treća beba! (sedma trudnoća)
porod fiziološki, u rodilištu u inozemstvu, uz nazočnost primalje i mm.
U jednom trenutku je rekla primalja da je moj liječnik dežuran i hoću li da dodje, na što sam rekla: Može, nek mi dođe čestitati samo! ( i došao je kad sam već rodila) 
Osjećala sam se sigurna, bilo mi je ugodno toplo (rađala sam u bazenu i ne nije olimpijski, nego više whirlpool style :Laughing: ) mm je bio tamo, primalja, svi su samo nazočili, bez riječi! u prostoru je bilo mračno, vodu mi je dotakala da se ne hladi.
Iako je trudnoća kod nas vođena kao patološka, zbog faktora trombofilije i spontanih u anamnezi, sva 3 poroda su bila fiziološka, s tim da je drugi i treći samo s primaljom, a na prvom su bili liječnici u prikrajku. 

I krepala sam od smjeha na argumentaciju zašto se u Vinogradskoj ne koristi bazen, osobito na dio o močenju uniforme. 

I još nešto, nisam unaprijed planirala porod u bazenu. Primalja je predložila tijekom poroda. Nije bilo planova nikakvih. Moj plan je bio roditi zdravo dijete, bez intervencija, a za to sam morala otići van iako živim na 300 m hoda od dva rodilišta.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Rodila sam prije 5 dana! 
> Treća beba! (sedma trudnoća)
> porod fiziološki, u rodilištu u inozemstvu, uz nazočnost primalje i mm.
> U jednom trenutku je rekla primalja da je moj liječnik dežuran i hoću li da dodje, na što sam rekla: Može, nek mi dođe čestitati samo! ( i došao je kad sam već rodila) 
> Osjećala sam se sigurna, bilo mi je ugodno toplo (rađala sam u bazenu i ne nije olimpijski, nego više whirlpool style) mm je bio tamo, primalja, svi su samo nazočili, bez riječi! u prostoru je bilo mračno, vodu mi je dotakala da se ne hladi.
> Iako je trudnoća kod nas vođena kao patološka, zbog faktora trombofilije i spontanih u anamnezi, sva 3 poroda su bila fiziološka, s tim da je drugi i treći samo s primaljom, a na prvom su bili liječnici u prikrajku. 
> 
> I krepala sam od smjeha na argumentaciju zašto se u Vinogradskoj ne koristi bazen, osobito na dio o močenju uniforme. 
> 
> I još nešto, nisam unaprijed planirala porod u bazenu. Primalja je predložila tijekom poroda. Nije bilo planova nikakvih. Moj plan je bio roditi zdravo dijete, bez intervencija, a za to sam morala otići van iako živim na 300 m hoda od dva rodilišta.


evo, dovoljno.

----------


## kljucic

mama_još_malo  :Heart:

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

Željela sam navesti o čemu pričamo: o Mjestu i Načinu poroda.U zemljama EU, GB, NL, Njemačka i sl. , kako u kojoj..., Mjesto radnje, tj. poroda ima preko nekoliko opcija koje se nude ženama : A. Rodilište (u sklopu bolnice), te unutar njega A.1.klasična rađaonica (kako sam mogla shvatiti), A.2. zasebna soba gdje u miru i bez blještećih reflektora mogu biti rodilja i pratnja plus primalja. Liječnik je, naravno, u blizini.                                                                         B. Kuća (ili kako se već zove)za porode u sklopu rodilišta (bolnice), također intimnija atmosfera, primaljska skrb (liječnik opet samo pozadinac kad je porod bez kompl.).  C. Kuća za porode, posve izvan rodilišta,     unutaroko 30 minuta vožnje do prve bolnice, (pretpostavljam                     da si u takvoj rodila).         Opet primaljska skrb i liječnik ako se želi i treba.                                                                                                   D. Porod kod kuće, primaljska skrb, bolnica obavještena o porodu ,ali kola hitne pomoći NE čekaju ispred kuće.     Načini u svima - ležeći, čučeći, stolčić, strunjača, kada, bazen....  opcija koliko hoćeš- A,B;C; D; E.....                                                                                                                  U Hrvatskoj postoji  samo jedna jedina opcija, a to je                     A. rodilište i to u većini bez intime i bez ikakve mogućnosti mijenjanja položaja.                                                                    Način izgona - ležeći. O čemu mi pričamo? Sad bismo trebali hvaliti jedan jedini način koji nam se nudi na principu - uzmi ili ostavi!?           Ono što su počela mijenjati i uvoditi u praksu pojedina manja rodilišta, i to isključivo zahvaljujući divnim liječnicima i primaljama, a ne sustavno, jest periodično stolčić (Čakovec,VŽ, ponegdje kada (RI) i u manjim rodilištima, kao ono u Kninu, različiti položaji i tijekom trudova i tijekom izgona i odmak od medikalizirane rutine općenito. I to je to.  Ne na razini cijele Hrvatske nego opet u pojedinoj smjeni, opet voljom i dobrohotnošću pojedinaca.                           U ostalima otpor nevjerojatan. Dakle, nema opcije A, B, C, D, ni za mjesto ni za način, nego za tisuće žena samo i isključivo A. Mi smo tvoji Alfa i Omega.

----------


## mama_jos_malo

Nena -Jabuka, ako mislis na mene, nisam rodila u kući za porode nego bas u rodilistu, javnom, ne privatnom, kao npr.Petrova kod nas. 

Liječnici su tamo, ali u domu vatrogasnom  :Wink:  

i bas sam gledala instrumenti gdje su, ne vide se, izvade ih iz ladice tek kad su potrebni i umotani su u krpu, npr. škare. 

Sto se tiče hitnosti mjerenja bebe, obavili taj dio nakon 3 sata, već je i posisao pa smo zeznuli na vagi ahaha

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

Poslat ću isti post nakon ispravka jer mi je neugodno onako ostaviti. :Embarassed:  

Željela sam navesti o čemu mi tu i tamo ovdje popričamo: 

*O* *Mjestu i Načinu poroda kod nas i vani*.

U zemljama EU, GB, NL, Njemačka,Austrija i sl. , kako u kojoj...,postoje različita mjesta gdje žena može roditi i različiti načini u njima se nude.

*Mjesto* *radnje*, tj. poroda ima preko nekoliko opcija koje se nude ženama, a to su:

*- A*. * Rodilište (u sklopu bolnice)*, opremljeno kao i svugdje, te unutar njega *A.1*.klasična bolnička rađaonica  (kako sam mogla shvatiti),
*A.2*. zasebna soba gdje u miru i bez  blještećih reflektora mogu biti rodilja i pratnja plus primalja.  Liječnik je, naravno, u blizini.


*- B. Kuća* (ili kako se već zove)*za porode* u  sklopu rodilišta (bolnice), također intimnija atmosfera, primaljska  skrb (liječnik opet samo pozadinac kad je porod bez kompl.). 

- *C. Kuća za porode, posve* izvan rodilišta,     unutar_ oko 30 minuta vožnje do prve bolnice.          Opet primaljska skrb i liječnik ako se želi i treba.

- D. Porod kod kuće, primaljska skrb, bolnica obavještena o porodu, ali kola hitne pomoći NE čekaju ispred kuće već kad iskusna primalja primijeti problem, rodilja ide u bolnicu.

Osim Mjesta, tu je i Način prolaska kroz trudove te Način samog izgona. 

Tu pak postoji opcija na pretek, u svim varijantama -

 hodanje, lopta, izgon ležeći, čučeći, stolčić, strunjača, kada,  bazen....  opcija koliko hoćeš- A,B;C; D; E.....i za trudove i za izgon.

Povratak u Hrvatsku:

Postoji  samo jedna jedina opcija u ogromnoj većini,ostalo su zasad tek iznimke,
 a  to je
                    A. rodilište i to u većini bez intime i bez  ikakve mogućnosti mijenjanja položaja.                                                                     Način izgona - ležeći.

 O čemu mi  pričamo? Gdje su te opcije A;B;C;D....?
Sad bismo trebali hvaliti jedan jedini način koji nam se nudi  na principu - uzmi ili ostavi!?

           Ono što su počela mijenjati i  uvoditi u praksu pojedina manja rodilišta, i to isključivo zahvaljujući  divnim liječnicima i primaljama, a ne sustavno, jest periodično stolčić  (Čakovec,VŽ, ponegdje kada (RI) i u manjim rodilištima, kao ono u Kninu,  različiti položaji i tijekom trudova i tijekom izgona i odmak od  medikalizirane rutine općenito. I to je to.
Divni mali vjesnici proljeća.
Ne na razini cijele  Hrvatske nego opet u pojedinoj smjeni, opet voljom i dobrohotnošću  pojedinaca.                           U ostalima otpor nevjerojatan.
Dakle, nema opcije A, B, C, D, ni za mjesto ni za način poroda, nego za tisuće  žena samo i isključivo A. Mi smo tvoji Alfa i Omega._

----------


## mama_jos_malo

moj liječnik sa sv.duha koji je pratio trudnoću kad je razgovarao sa mnom rekao je da nema razloga da nemam fiziološki porod, jer sam ja tako postavila stvari. Iako se pikam heparinom od 8 tj. trudnoće pa je to već indikacija za oplest po rodilji.

----------


## mama_jos_malo

naravo, uz uvjet da idem roditi van, jer kako reče "nema uvjeta kod nas" , premalo osoblja, primalja, previše rodilja. Al ono što mi ne ide u glavu je moment kad nakon sat dva mami uzmu bebu i odnesu na pedijatrijski odjel isto na sat dva. Pitam je može li tata ići s bebom, da ne da nema uvjeta! I nisam problematizirala jer sam znala da idemo, ali tek poslije mi je sinulo kakav uvjet bi trebalo zadovoljiti da muškarac prosječne visine i cipele 45 bude kraj pedijatra koji pregleda njegovo dijete (mama mora biti u boxu ili predradjaoni za to vrijeme) ? 
A fiziološki je i da roditelji (ili barem tata ako mama ne može) ne odvoje se od djeteta koje tek rođeno.

----------


## Tiziana

Kako lijepo Mama jos malo. Bas si me podsjetila na moj zadnji porod. Ovo ovakvo tvoje identicno iskustvo. Cestitke i bravo za ovako lijepo iskustvo!
Glede Beti situacije, meni je nje dakao zao, to su strasna iskustva i sigurno ostavljaju strasne posljedice u covjeku. To je jasno. Ja sam imala jedan spontani u 10 tt i to je sigurno neuporedivo lakse za proci od ovog goreg, u biti najoreg moguceg iskustva. Na pdf roditelji  andjela s druge strane postoji niz takvih mama. Previse, definitivno, i ja se sama uvijek zacudim koliko ih je i kako uopce te zene zive. Neki dan sam jednoj u potpisu vidjela cetiri andjela. Strasno, cini mi se cak rodjena sva cetiri. No nitko od tih mama nam ne docira u kontinuitetu da je porod tako neizvjestan i dramatican dogadjaj u kojem zbog par nasih kaprica mozemo ugroziti vlastito dijete.
Draga Beti tragedija koja ti se dogodila ne mora imati nuzno veze s prisustvom doktora, s mama frendly okruzenjem, s nizom stvari da sad ne nabrajam o kojem su cure pisale. A onda se nekad revoltiras, oznacena svojom boli, jer mislis da te netko dirnuo u ranu, a nije.
Eto, valjda nisam uprskala i naljutila je?

----------


## marta

Spominjanje "uvjeta" je najcesce eufemizam za nedostatak volje.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

ronin, čestitam  :Smile:  tek nakon što sam upoznala dr hemmerich znam koje si sreće da ti je ona pratila trudnoću.  žena je tako posebna da ne mogu opisati, mene je rasplakala u nekoliko navrata.  ono o sterilizaciji mi je prestrašno, kako to mogu napisati na običnom obrascu?  svaka ti čast da si ih potjerala da napišu novi.

ključić, sve znam, sve mi je jasno i šaljem ti veliki :hug:

mama_još_malo, jedva čekam priču s poroda, da čujemo još jednom kako stvari mogu biti jednostavne i jeftine uz malo dobre volje i prelazak granice u drugu zemlju.

Franka, dobro došla na topic  :Smile:   ajmo malo o mortalitetu i morbiditetu.  Podatak o Nizozemskoj je totalno kriv, ja sad ne stignem ali možeš u projektu EUROPERISTAT (perinatalna statistika europe) naći informacije o tome kako se ful razlikuju načini na koji se prikupljaju podaci u raznim zemljama i kako se radi na tome da se kroz par godina mogu 100% uspoređivati statistike kroz cijelu EU. Oko 25% poroda u NL su doma, a podaci prikupljani iz poroda doma i poroda u bolnici nisu se statistički razlikovali po smrtnost i ishodu, dakle nešto je drugo tu u pitanju.

Ekoi, da zanimljivo da je samo 5% poroda u VB doma, smjernice iz Škotske i Wales-a preporučuju u narednih godina da se u tim pokrajinama taj postotak podigne na 10%. Imaj na umu da uglavnom u VB primalje budu na porodu i postoje pregršt opcija koje mi nemamo u bolnicama (odjeli gdje rade samo primalje, kuće za porode, mogućnost boravka cijele obitelji u bolnici uz ženu koja rađa i nakon poroda...) tako da bolnica za njihov pojam nije isti kao za naš, ima puno dobrih stvari i u bolnicama koje mi nažalost nemamo.  Ovo što si rekla za ZG rodilišta će vjerojatno biti istina - kao što su sva rodilišta osim 2 u ZG dobile (ili će brzo dobiti) titulu Rodilište prijatelj djece, tako će vjerojatno biti kod promjena u trudnoći i porodu.

*E, dodajem da uz YT snimke i zbornik radova s konferencije je dostupan kaoe-knjiga na internetu.*

----------


## mama_jos_malo

to je točno marta
kad govore o nazočnosti oca na porodu misle na izgon, a po meni je i žena u izgonu u drugoj dimenziji, pa onda nema partner ni previse smisla, za nju samu, za dijete svakako kad se rodi da ga dočeka i tata ( energetski čisto). Kad je u trudovima ne daju ( konkretno sv.duh) samo na finale je dobrodošao. 
Nisam vidjela tzv box nikad ali znam da ne mogu roditi na gin stolu. Aj da je strunjača. Pa na ctg-u kod nas na tom stolcu grčevito sam se držala da ne padnem s visine, da se ne mrdam da ne zeznem ctg aparat, da ne pokupim kakvu beštiju jer je A4 papirić ispod mene sav se zgužvao. Kako li je kad žena u porodu krene vodit racuna o svemu osim o prodisavanju trudova tu je već fiziologija počela štekat. 

I onda su potrebne intervencije i onda se to tako opravdava, a nije jasno da je krenulo sve od toga da treba pitati subjekt što joj paše.

----------


## mikka

citala sam nedavno ovaj tekst i ucinilo mi se da se radi o dvije razlicite planete. koji je to razliciti odnos prema pacijentu, prema osobi, to je strasno. pazi, zena je rodila trojke (!!!) vaginalno, fizioloski u bolnici. ok, jesu je maltretirali, ali u granicama normale. a kad sam vidjela plan poroda.. pukla sam od smijeha. pokusavam zamisliti lice nekog od nasih ob u rodilistu da vidi tak nekaj  :lool: 

slazem se s martom za nedostatak volje, a ne uvjeta.

----------


## marta

Citala sam tu priču, nevjerojatna žena.

----------


## sirius

Padam u nesvijest na priču .

----------


## kljucic

idem čitat

----------


## kljucic

> idem čitat


wow
sad sam još više u bedu  :Unsure:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Ja sam imala fizioloski, odnosno, potpuno prirodan porod. Bez dripa, klistira i brijanja. Trajao je 48 sati i prenijela sam tjedan dana. Ipak, ostala sam kod kuce sto dulje sam mogla, ali sam se morala cuti sa babicama svaka 4 sata da vide kako napredujem. Nakon 40 sati, vise se nisam mogla nositi sa bolovima, pa sam dosla u bolnicu. Stavile su me u kadu i dale mi entonox. U roku od sat vremena sam se sa 4cm otvorila na 8cm. MIjenjala sam polozaje svako malo i na kraju rodila van kade na cetveronoske. Bila sam popucala, pa su me zasile. Jako mi je brzo rana zarasla. Tokom cijelog poroda sam obavezno morala piti tekucinu. Jela sam isto tako prema potrebi. U bolnici sam ostala tri dana, samo zato da se uhodam u dojenju. Rodila sam u UK.

----------


## mama_jos_malo

sto je entonox?

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Entonox je plin za smijanje kojeg su nekada koristili zubari. Pomijesan je sa kisikom i nema apsolutno nikakvog negativnog ucinka na bebu. Posto ga majka udise za vrijeme poroda, manja je vjerojatnost da ce beba ostati bez kisika.  Dosta opusta. Vani ga stalno koriste pri porodu i ne spada pod analgetike.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

još jedan naziv za to je gas&air, ne koristi se kod nas ali vani čak na kućne porode ga nose primalje, kao primjerice ovdje.

----------


## angelina1505

> kad govore o nazočnosti oca na porodu misle na izgon, a po meni je i žena u izgonu u drugoj dimenziji, pa onda nema partner ni previse smisla, za nju samu, za dijete svakako kad se rodi da ga dočeka i tata ( energetski čisto). Kad je u trudovima ne daju ( konkretno sv.duh) samo na finale je dobrodošao.


Otkud ovo??? Meni je i u Petrovoj davno i na Sv.Duhu prije par mjeseci bio muž u boxu od početka  :Yes: !

----------


## marta

angelina, to je odlicno. ali moram te pitati, jel i nakon tvog poroda, svaki tata koji je dosao, mogao biti u boksu sa zenom od pocetka do kraja? ako jeste, super, stvar se popravila, ali ako samo jednom nisu dali odmah unutra, onda i dalje imamo problem i iznimke.

----------


## rossa

> Otkud ovo??? Meni je i u Petrovoj davno i na Sv.Duhu prije par mjeseci bio muž u boxu od početka !


Moj nije stigao na vrijeme, ali ako se dobro sjećam, bilo je rečeno da može u box cijelo vrijeme, ali ne može u predrađaonu, a to je najduži dio (bar meni, ja sam išla na indukciju)

----------


## leonisa

Pitanje je i kad zena dodje u box, tj. Kad je za nju slobodan.

----------


## seni

nena, jako lijepo pises na ovoj temi. naravno i ostale cure, ali one su vec veteranke.  :Grin: 

inace, kao doprinos temi, kada sam pricala sa jednom primaljom koja je medu ostalima i na kucnim porodima, zasto je austriji postotak kucnih poroda jako nizak, ona je rekla de je jedan od razloga i kulturaski background, adrugi, da je ponuda razlicitih varijanti izmedu kucnog i "klasicnog" bolnickog poroda dovoljno velika, da se vecina zena nade u tom meduprostoru.

moj je porod bio prije 13 godina u vrlo slicnim okolnostima kao i kod mame_jos_malo. puno sam toga zaboravila, ali jos uvijek pamtim one lijepe sarene zavjese zute podloge..te kako je kad se oko 7 razdanilo, nakon olujne noci, sunceva svjetlost okupala sobu, i u toj svjetlosti je vrlo brzo moja curka dosla na svijet.  :Heart: 
i tocno tako, nikakvih instrumenat, skara, ovog, onog nije bilo na vidljivom mjestu u sobi. s razlogom. ja kad moram vaditi krv i vidim onu iglu, sva se ukocim i sledim.

----------


## mama_jos_malo

> Otkud ovo??? Meni je i u Petrovoj davno i na Sv.Duhu prije par mjeseci bio muž u boxu od početka !


U box može, možda se nisam dobro izrazila, ali koliko kužim u box žena ide kad je već kraj skoro. One trudove koje prodisava u predrađaoni prolazi sama, a to je ipak najduže razdoblje.

----------


## leonisa

i tako dodjemo do toga da muz dodje na sam izgon  :Grin:

----------


## angelina1505

Ma onda su moja oba poroda tako ispala. Prvi je bio 13 sati u boksu samnom, teško da je to izgon, a drugi četiri sata. Ja sam u predradjaoni bila vrlo kratko. 

Ja stvarno neznam jel ko poslije nas ušao s muzem, al znam da sam na ovom porodu prije par mjeseci pitala dr koliko očeva želi prisustvovati, i da mi je ona rekla - manje od očekivanog. Njezine rijeci doslovce  :Undecided:

----------


## mama_jos_malo

Pa i to s nazočnošću oca je posljedica odnosa liječnika prema trudnici kad već u trudnoći lobiraju da "kaj bu tata tam", pa priče o strašnim porodima i kasnije negativnom utjecaju na odnos partnera itd. I onda kažu nema puno zainteresiranih. 
Zbilja ne znam gdje bi tata želio biti drugdje u trenutku kad se rađa njegovo dijete? U birtiji, pod stolom? 

Ali za fiziologiju poroda njegova nazočnost nije toliko značajna, naprotiv može čak smetati. Nisu svi osobe za bit na porodu. Mislim da je tu važna nenametljivost i pribranost, jer ima tata koji se uspaniče pa krenu vikat na osoblje a onda ženi raste adrenlin.

Osobno sam za nazočnost u uvjetima da šuti. jednostavno tamo je i šuti.

----------


## Nightswimming

Evo me cure, friško (pre)porođene  :Smile: 

Kao što sam obećala, priča je postavljena na odgovarajućem topicu - http://forum.roda.hr/threads/79869-O...29#post2395829

Pisala sam s puno detalja, jer sam baš inspirirana ovim topicom željela prikazati u koliko segmenata trudnoća i porod stvarno mogu biti drukčije iskustvo od onoga što se trenutno nudi kao jedina mogućnost u RH. 

Inače, što se tiče poroda i prisustva muža na istome - ja sam se baš šokirala kad je ovaj put primalja sprašila mog supružnika van iz sobe dok je trajala tranzicija. Onak, nisam imala mentalnih kapaciteta u datom trenutku da je pitam zašto on nije tu i da tražim da ga pozove. Još je uvijek nisam pitala što je to bilo i zašto, sad ste me baš zaintrigirale.. Uglavnom, kroz desetak se minuta vratio na izgon, dočekao bebu, prerezao pupčanu nakon što je prestala pulsirati i ostao s nama u miru kad je sve bilo gotovo. 

I vidim da se spominjao Entonox - to je otočka praksa. A od engleza su taj plin preuzeli i australci i kanađani. Pitala sam primalju za to (ne zato što sam bila zainteresirana, nego iz čiste znatiželje), pa mi je objasnila da se u kontinentalnoj Europi ne koristi, ali je zato u Velikoj Britaniji toliko uobičajen da je britanke redovito pitaju da ponese bocu sa sobom na kućni porod.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

U svom izlaganju na prePOROD dr. Alfirević je pokazao sliku sobe gdje žena rađa u Liverpool Women's, gdje on radi.  Svi su instrumenti sakrivani iza slike, da se ne vide, a da su dostupni kad treba.  Atmosfera je "home away from home" - baš kako bi trebala biti u bolnici.

Naša su rodilišta miljama, tisućama milja, od toga.  Ali ima nade  :Wink:

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

Malo ću napreskokce navoditi što su doktorice govorile i kako su uvele "novi (stari) pristup", prvo u svojim spoznajama, a onda i u rodilištima koje vode.Već navedena dr. Eva Macun te naša dr. Mira Hemerich iz kninskog rodilišta.

Eva Macun o 3. porođajnom dobu, onom kojem (s pravom) izaziva najviše straha kod porodničara tj. straha od posporodnog iskrvarenja, ali u kojemu su shvatile da sve može ići sasvim prirodno, i bez lijekova.

Eva:



> Slijedeća stvar, i za mene osobno najteža stepenica, bilo je snaći se u fiziološkom trećem porođajnom dobu. Tolike smo godine profilaktički davali uterotonike  da nam  je bilo normalno intravenozno dati jednu ampulu Methergyna odmah po djetetovu rođenju. Naučili smo, pročitali i čuli svugdje da aktivno upravljanje trećim porodnim dobom spašava živote žena. Stoga smo godinama davali uterotonike, *podvezivali pupčanu vrpcu vrlo kratko nakon poroda i porađali posteljicu povlačeći je za pupčanu vrpcu.* Najprije smo prestali s ranim rezanjem vrpce. Pročitali smo mnogo o odgođenom podvezivanju vrpce, tako da više nismo vidjeli svrhu u starom načinu rada. Shvatili smo da je to nepotreban i , zapravo, opasan postupak.---Danas odmah stavljamo dijete na majku i ostavljamo ga s njom koliko god ona želi ili sat-dva. Tek nakon toga odvodimo dijete na rutinske provjete. Uviđamo da su majka i djeca mnogo smireniji, sretniji i zadovoljniji. Sad strpljivo čekamo porod posteljice. Uterotonike dajemo samo kada dođe do krvarenja ili nek druge indikacia koja ih zahtijeva.....žene porađaju posteljicu kada njihovo tijelo bude spremno, pri čemu nismo primijetili povećanje poslijepodrodnog krvarenja....


To ide u prilog negdje ranije postavljenom pitanju može li žena vrlo brzo poroditi posteljicu ako ne dobiva lijekove. Može, i najčešće se to i dogodi u prvih pola sata- sat po porodu. Može i prvih deset minuta, ali i kasnije. Najbitnije je da je dijete na prsima, njegovo sisanje potiče lučenje hormona koji pak izaziva kontrakcije maternice, izbacivanje posteljice, a kasnije i stezanje maternice.
(One točke u tekstu stavljam kad preskačem pokoju rečenicu jer ne kopiram nego prepisujem pa da malo skratim sebi posao)

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> nena, jako lijepo pises na ovoj temi. naravno i ostale cure, ali one su vec veteranke.


hvala, seni, vidiš kako je lijepo kad mi mladi  :Grin:  nastavimo utabanim stazama

----------


## Nightswimming

Evo iz vlastitog iskustva potpisujem! Prvi put kod kuće sam posteljicu porodila jako brzo, u roku od desetak minuta, a krvarila skroz malo. A sad smo čekali jedno pola sata sigurno da placenta izađe, a krvarenja je bilo dosta. Mene je sve to skupa i malo prepalo, jer sam poučena prvim iskustvom očekivala drugačiji slijed događaja. ali primalje su bile skroz cool. 

To mi je inače bila skoro pa jedina fobija što se poroda tiče - postpartalno krvarenje. Iskusila ga je moja mama i jedva ostala živa, pa mi je od te priče ostao strah od trećeg porođajnog doba. Tu su primalje odigrale glavnu ulogu jer su bile tako mirne i rekle da, istina, jesam izgubila puno krvi, ali sve je pod kontrolom, maternica se kontrahira, beba siše i potpomaže cijeli proces..Inače one nose injekciju za slučaj potrebe sa sobom, ali meni očito nije trebala.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Da, gas&air je super. Pogotovo u pocetku. Makar, kad si 9-10 sm otvorena, ne pomaze ti ni toljagom po glavi da te opale  :Wink:  Ne znam zasto ga ne koriste u Hrvatskoj. POgotovo zato sto je potpuno bezopasan i nije potreban anesteziolog, kao na primjer, za epidurlnu...




> još jedan naziv za to je gas&air, ne koristi se kod nas ali vani čak na kućne porode ga nose primalje, kao primjerice ovdje.

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

mogu ja pitat tu pa dobit odgovor na pp jer mislim da nije po pravilima.

koga zovu hrvatice na svoj kućni porod? od naših primalja tko dolazi?
pošto znam da ne smiju ov koje rade u bolnicama.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

MM je bio na porodu od pocetka do kraja, ali sam si ja ipak za svaki slucaj dovela jos jednu blisku osobu u slucaju da se on uspanici. Nije se uspanicio, bio je odlican! Da slijedeci put ne stignem do bolnice, mislim da bi me bio u stanju poroditi bez pola frke.
Istina je, nema svaki suprug zeludac za to, zato mislim da je bitno da uz zenu bude neka bliska osoba ako muz iz bilo kojeg razloga ne moze.




> Pa i to s nazočnošću oca je posljedica odnosa liječnika prema trudnici kad već u trudnoći lobiraju da "kaj bu tata tam", pa priče o strašnim porodima i kasnije negativnom utjecaju na odnos partnera itd. I onda kažu nema puno zainteresiranih. 
> Zbilja ne znam gdje bi tata želio biti drugdje u trenutku kad se rađa njegovo dijete? U birtiji, pod stolom? 
> 
> Ali za fiziologiju poroda njegova nazočnost nije toliko značajna, naprotiv može čak smetati. Nisu svi osobe za bit na porodu. Mislim da je tu važna nenametljivost i pribranost, jer ima tata koji se uspaniče pa krenu vikat na osoblje a onda ženi raste adrenlin.
> 
> Osobno sam za nazočnost u uvjetima da šuti. jednostavno tamo je i šuti.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Procitala sam vasu pricu. Jako zanimljivo. U Britaniji imaju porod kod kuce ili opciju, ako ne zelis tipicnu bolnicu-home from home unit. Tamo nema lijecnika-samo babice. Isto, ne lici na bolnicu, nego vise na hotelsku sobu. Meni se osobno vise svidjalo tamo roditi, jer nisam zeljela imati nered kasnije doma  :Wink: . Ali, da, porod kod kuce je vani jako cest. Ne znam zasto u RH postoje problemi oko toga.




> Evo me cure, friško (pre)porođene 
> 
> Kao što sam obećala, priča je postavljena na odgovarajućem topicu - http://forum.roda.hr/threads/79869-O...29#post2395829
> 
> Pisala sam s puno detalja, jer sam baš inspirirana ovim topicom željela prikazati u koliko segmenata trudnoća i porod stvarno mogu biti drukčije iskustvo od onoga što se trenutno nudi kao jedina mogućnost u RH. 
> 
> Inače, što se tiče poroda i prisustva muža na istome - ja sam se baš šokirala kad je ovaj put primalja sprašila mog supružnika van iz sobe dok je trajala tranzicija. Onak, nisam imala mentalnih kapaciteta u datom trenutku da je pitam zašto on nije tu i da tražim da ga pozove. Još je uvijek nisam pitala što je to bilo i zašto, sad ste me baš zaintrigirale.. Uglavnom, kroz desetak se minuta vratio na izgon, dočekao bebu, prerezao pupčanu nakon što je prestala pulsirati i ostao s nama u miru kad je sve bilo gotovo. 
> 
> I vidim da se spominjao Entonox - to je otočka praksa. A od engleza su taj plin preuzeli i australci i kanađani. Pitala sam primalju za to (ne zato što sam bila zainteresirana, nego iz čiste znatiželje), pa mi je objasnila da se u kontinentalnoj Europi ne koristi, ali je zato u Velikoj Britaniji toliko uobičajen da je britanke redovito pitaju da ponese bocu sa sobom na kućni porod.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

Citirat ću dr. Miru Hemerich, voditeljicu odjela ginekologije i porodništva OB Knin, ne onaj dio gdje navodi koje su sve promjene uveli u rodilište (o tomu su govorile i ona i primalja iz tog rodilišta Monika Grgić, to ću kasnije) već ono najbitnije, ono što tomu prethodi - spoznaja ZAŠTO rodiljama i bebama treba nešto drugo od onoga što se sada radi, kako svi od  toga imaju koristi i da se nitko nije najeo bijesnih glista pa da bi iz čista mira "tražio kruha pored pogače".

Dr. Mira je u citatima, komentari su moji:




> Moja generacija ginekologa je stasala u vrijeme industrijalizacije poroda kad je tzv. aktivno vođenje poroda bila uvriježena metoda preporučena u literaturi. Rodilju se gotovo ništa nije ni pitalo, a podizanje tona od strane osoblja na rodilju, pa i uvrede na njen račun bile su normalna stvar. Žene su mislile da tako mora biti, jer im se kasnije "prodala" priča kako su bile "grozne" (pa su takav tretman, prema tomu, i zaslužile).
> Trudnice su hrabrim iznošenjem svojih želja i potreba u vezi s porodom dovele do promjene mojih dotadašnjih, školovanjem usvojenih stavova o porodu, u prvom redu u smislu potrebe za humanizacijom poroda. 
> *Poštujući želje tih istih trudnica za neinterventnim porodom, i sama sam naučila kako takav porod ima bolji i mirniji ishod za sve - od majke i djeteta, pa do njihove pratnje i nas osoblja.*....
> 
> U protekle dvije godine nisam šivala nijedan razdor ušća maternice, dok mi je kao mladoj specijalistici to bila svakodnevica, uvjetovana kombinacijom nepotrebnog ranog prokidanja vodenjaka ili požurivanjem poroda od strane pojedinih primalja preranim tiskanjem, jer je tada, a ponekad i danas, porod "nešto čega se treba pto prije riješiti"


Kako neometan porod blagotvorno djeluje na dijete:




> Također nam uočljivo malo djece završava na dječjem odjelu zbog stenjanja i jecanja po porodu, što je u doba učestalih programskih indukcija bilo poprilično često. Djeca su se, naime, rađala, nezrela, a prilagodba na vanjski svijet bila im je otežana


Kakve su to "svemirske" želje rodilja:




> *Rodilje zaista ne traže puno: blisku osobu, ugodno prijateljsko okruženje i porod kakav je oduvijek bio - u skladu s pravilima prirode, s uplitanjem struke tek u slučaju medicinske potrebe.*


Koliko žene znaju cijeniti svaki uloženi trud, a ne traže poslugu sa zlatnim tacnama ni svilene plahte (koje sigurno proizvode u Kninu :Grin: ):




> Razgovarajući nakon poroda s mladim majkama, uživam slušati njihove komplimente na račun našeg rodilišta, ponekad se i sama pitajući pretjeruju li malo s pohvalama,* jer to što smo im pružili nije ništa posebno,* samo ljudskost; ljudskost pretočena u riječi, osmijeh, toplinu, stvaranje ugodnoga mjesta za dolazak njihovog djeteta na svijet, za najvažniji i najljepši trenutak u njihovim životima


Kao što sam rekla, ovo su tek male visibabe, vjesnici proljeća, nadajmo se da ih nitko neće zgaziti nogama.

----------


## nela08

Citala sam dosta pohvala na racun kninskog rodilista, a sad tek vidim zasto.

----------


## ronin

Ja tamo zbog komplikacija u prethodnim trudnoćama nisam mogla roditi, no uživala sam u jednom prisnom i neometanom vođenju trudnoće.Iskreno, nakon svakog pregleda(?) osjećala sam se kao da sam bila na kavi s frendicom,a ne kod ginekologinje koja mi prati trudnoću.Da se razumijemo, sve je bilo pomno nadzirano, ali na jedan način koji je praksa vani,a ne kod nas.

Na prvom trudničkom pregledu rekla mi je da ne prakticira više od dva vaginalna pregleda u trudnoći, naravno ako je trudnoća u redu.Svaki puta nakon uzv-a pitala bi me želim li pregled, ja sam rekla da ne treba, i to je bilo to.Izuzetak je taj jedan jedini pregled kad sam u 20TT lagano prokrvarila pa me uzela odmah i pogledala, no sve je bilo u redu-jedan mali djelić posteljice prekrio je ušće, i to se kasnije riješilo samo od sebe.

Spol djeteta mi je nagovijestila s 11 i po tjedana, i bila je u pravu.

Čitam ove vaše bajkovite porode i lagano vam zavidim...tko zna koliko bih dječice imala da ja mogu tako rađati?Tko bi me zaustavio? :Grin: 

Ali , kad već nemam iskustvo takvog  (pre)poroda, barem sam imala takvu trudnoću. Pošto to razdoblje traje devet mjeseci, i ja sam imala svoju vrstu preporoda.Onog trudničkog. :Smile:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Ja osobno mislim da kako god bio porod, kakva god bila trudnoća, da je važno da mi našim kćerkama prenosimo to da one mogu rađati, da su trudnoća i porod nešto normalno, da štogod bude da one to mogu hendlati.  Da nasljede priče da sve može biti normalno ako imaš normalne osobe pored sebe umjesto horor i strah.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Ja osobno mislim da kako god bio porod, kakva god bila trudnoća, da je važno da mi našim kćerkama prenosimo to da one mogu rađati, da su trudnoća i porod nešto normalno, da štogod bude da one to mogu hendlati.  Da nasljede priče da sve može biti normalno ako imaš normalne osobe pored sebe umjesto horor i strah.


  Ja ću osnovati udrugu "Porod nije lav". :Grin:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Nego, kad smo kod fizioloskog poroda, citala sam da trbusni ples jako olaksava porod, smanjuje potrebu za bilo kakvim pomagalima i sprecava pucanje medjice. Da li itko zna ista o tome?

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

Kaže glavna sestra kninskog rodilišta, primalja Monika Grgić:




> Rodilju trebamo gledati kao ljudsko biće sa svojim potrebama, a ne kao objekt kojim se manipulira na svoj način i pri čemu ona nema svoje potrebe nego joj se nameće nešto bespotrebno, a nerijetko i štetno.
> U svakom, slučaju, primalja ne bi smjela biti zatočenica bolničkih protokola niti ograničena na provođenje rutinskih postupaka. Na žalost, još uvijek većina rodilišta funkcionira tako da se na rodilju gleda kao na objekt koji je dužan slušati, a liječnici se predstavljaju kao "odvjetnici" nerođena djeteta


Naravno, kao i mnoge primalje , i ona vidi potrebu za boljom i trajnom edukacijom primalja kod nas, kako bi se one vratile uulogu u kojoj su uvijek bile,  u praćenje poroda 1:1, jedna primalja cijelo vrijeme uz jednu rodilju.
 Dok se sve to ispoštuje, zakonski regulira porod kod kuće, omogući primaljama napredovanje u struci i pravo rodiljama na slobodan izbor mjesta i načina rađanja, 
kao dobro prijelazno rješenje, i ona i dr. Hemerich vide u *promjeni uvjeta u našim rodilištima* i davanju prava rodiljama na humani porod i poštivanje njihovih potreba i želja.

Dr. Hemerich navodi i da bi 


> kao prijelazno rješenje mogle poslužiti kuće za porode pri manjim rodilištima, koje se mogu organizirati u kraćem roku


Da se razumijemo, nije tamo kod njih uvedena nikakva avangarda, ne pleše pleme s bubnjevima niti se radi išta spektakularno, što i druga rodilišta ne mogu provesti ovaj tren.
Jednostavno se dogodio onaj KLIK, ajmo strpljivo i ljudski, bez forsiranja intervencija....porod je "strpljiv događaj".

Sloboda kretanja tijekom trudova, nema kontinuiranog praćenja CTG-om ako je prvi bio ok, lagana hrana  i piće, odlazak pod tuš, bliske osobe cijelo vrijeme prisutne, podrška primalje i liječnika...i praktički to je to.

Još kad sakriju instrumente pod slike i šarene zavjese, divota. :Smile: 

Samo još malo statistike o epiziotomiji. I druga su rodilišta smanjila učestalog tog postupka, ali evo što navode:

  ukupno epiziotomija   :

2005. -  48 %                                

2012. -  15,5%

Navdenih godina, 2005. epiziotomija je učinjena kod* 84%* prvorotki, a 2012. se smanjilo na *33* % prvorotki.

Kod višerotki je 2005. bilo *30* % epiziotomija,  a 2012. tek* 4,5* posto.

Budući da koriste parafinsko ulje  za obloge i masažu međice tijekom poroda, vjerujem da će to biti još i bolje.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Nego, kad smo kod fizioloskog poroda, citala sam da trbusni ples jako olaksava porod, smanjuje potrebu za bilo kakvim pomagalima i sprecava pucanje medjice. Da li itko zna ista o tome?


I ja sam samo o tomu čula i čitala, ali vjerujem da može pomoći. Ne vidim direktnu poveznicu s međicom, ali s cjelokupnim procesom poroda da.

"Vrtnja, njihanje, kruženje" zdjelicom, ne znam sad točno kako to nazvati, pomaže i kod krive rotacije, malo zakrivljenog položaja djeteta, kad glavica dobro ne nasjedne na ušće i dijete se, unatoč potpunoj otvorenosti, ne spušta u porođajni kanal. 
Meni se to dogodilo. Dizala sam prvo jednu nogu, pa kruženje zdjelicom, pa drugu, pa opet kruženje.
Pomoglo je.
Imam namjeru o tim stvarima nešto kasnije napisati.

----------


## ekoi

> Nego, kad smo kod fizioloskog poroda, citala sam da trbusni ples jako olaksava porod, smanjuje potrebu za bilo kakvim pomagalima i sprecava pucanje medjice. Da li itko zna ista o tome?


Ovisi, opet od žene do žene, koliko često i koliko dugo se time bavi i koliko je u tome. Mislim da jednoj početnici neće puno pomoći naročito ako trenira za zabavu i rekreaciju. Ako govorimo o curkama koje vježbaju za ozbiljno čiji je sastavni dio svakog treninga dobra priprema, zagrijavanja, istezanje i jačanje pelvičnog dna, vježbe disanja i yoge, ta će ziher biti u debeloj prednosti pred ostalima koji nisu radili na tome. Naime za osjetne promjene i rezultate na tom području potrebno je dugoročno odvojiti dosta vremena i truda.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Ovisi, opet od žene do žene, koliko često i koliko dugo se time bavi i koliko je u tome. Mislim da jednoj početnici neće puno pomoći naročito ako trenira za zabavu i rekreaciju. Ako govorimo o curkama koje vježbaju za ozbiljno čiji je sastavni dio svakog treninga dobra priprema, zagrijavanja, istezanje i jačanje pelvičnog dna, vježbe disanja i yoge, ta će ziher biti u debeloj prednosti pred ostalima koji nisu radili na tome. Naime za osjetne promjene i rezultate na tom području potrebno je dugoročno odvojiti dosta vremena i truda.


Ma svaka stvar koja ti pomaže da ojačaš samopouzdanje i da se opustiš, dobro dođe u kritičnim momentima. Aktivne sportašice, koje imaju premišićavu zdjelicu, nisu nimalo u prednosti pred nama "kilavicama" po pitanju poroda. Dapače, njima zna biti puno teže.
Porod nije sportska disciplina i ne treba si nabijati komplekse zbog neke "neizvježbanosti".

 Vježbe opuštanja, joga, meditacija, molitva, "treniranje" optimizma i pozitive, šetnje, plivanje, trbušni ples, vježbe disanja, aktivno ili manje aktivno...., sve je to dio priprema, prije svega mentalnih, sve pomaže da se otope blokade straha.
Većinu toga rodilja uopće ne primjeni kad zagusti, nema pojma gdje su sad nestala sva ona "znanja i pripreme", ali to nije bitno, negdje u podsvijesti su zabilježena i pomogla su da se bolje opusti, da svi ti mišići nisu non-stop zgrčeni u strahu.
A to je najbitnije.

----------


## ekoi

Nena, ne govorim o plesačicama sportašicama. Uostalom, sigurno ste primjetili da većina "pravih" "profi" trbušnih plesačica ne da nema pločice mišića na trbusima, već su im trbušni mišići jako mekani, rastezljivi, bilo da su mršave ili punašnije građe, dapače mnoge imaju zaobljene trbušćiće i salo na trbuhu a svejedno mogu izvesti čuda sa svojim trbuhom i zdjelicom. A to se ne postiže trbušnjacima, nabildavanjem i vježbama snage, već upravo suprotno, pravilnim disanjem, opuštanjem, zagrijavanjem i istezanjem te osvještavanjem svakog mišića zdjelice i trbuha. Ono što mnoge žene nisu svjesne dok ne počnu plesati trbušni je da su im ti mišići izvan svijesnosti i jako slabi, zapušteni.

----------


## ekoi

I naravno, svaka aktivnost pa bila ona minimalna (20-30 min 2-3 puta tjedno) koja poštuje anatomiju ženinog tijela je i više no dobrodošla tijekom trudnoće, fizički, psihički, duhovno, bez obzira na kojem nivou se njome bavile.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Nena, ne govorim o plesačicama sportašicama. Uostalom, sigurno ste primjetili da većina "pravih" "profi" trbušnih plesačica ne da nema pločice mišića na trbusima, već su im trbušni mišići jako mekani, rastezljivi, bilo da su mršave ili punašnije građe, dapače mnoge imaju zaobljene trbušćiće i salo na trbuhu a svejedno mogu izvesti čuda sa svojim trbuhom i zdjelicom. A to se ne postiže trbušnjacima, nabildavanjem i vježbama snage, već upravo suprotno, pravilnim disanjem, opuštanjem, zagrijavanjem i istezanjem te osvještavanjem svakog mišića zdjelice i trbuha. Ono što mnoge žene nisu svjesne dok ne počnu plesati trbušni je da su im ti mišići izvan svijesnosti i jako slabi, zapušteni.


Da, to je istina.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

mislim da bilo koja aktivnost koja te (bolje) upozna sa svojim tijelom u trudnoći može biti od pomoći u porodu - možda će ti dati poriv da iskočiš sa stola u izgonu i zauzmeš neki drugi položaj (kojeg si možda vježbala kroz ples, jogu, štogod, ali ne nužno za porod nego kao dio vježbi), pa na taj način može spriječiti? jer bolje znaš svoje tijelo i zauzimaš položaje koje možda prije trudnoće / vježbanja nisi?

nažalost, dok žene rađaju na stolovima sa nogama u nogarima bojim se da nema neke pomoći... osim da im da je poriv da se dignu  :Smile: 

Nena, drago mi je sad sav onaj trud koji je išao u zbornik, koliko toga možemo citirati :D

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Nena, drago mi je sad sav onaj trud koji je išao u zbornik, koliko toga možemo citirati :D


trudim se. još da mi je copy-paste, a ne da prepisujem, di bi mi bio kraj.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

zar ne možeš direkt iz PDF-a na issu.com kopipejstati?  ma sigurno se može.

poslušala sam alfirevića, hemmerich, grgić i macun opet, ma mogla bi ih slušat cijeli dan... da bi njihove riječi se obistinile za 5, 10 godina, niko sretniji od mene :D

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> zar ne možeš direkt iz PDF-a na issu.com kopipejstati?  ma sigurno se može.
> 
> poslušala sam alfirevića, hemmerich, grgić i macun opet, ma mogla bi ih slušat cijeli dan... da bi njihove riječi se obistinile za 5, 10 godina, niko sretniji od mene :D


ne može. ima opcija čitaj, printaj, ali ne copy

----------


## mama_jos_malo

evo kako je stigao Junge Mann 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/79916-Feldbach-here-I-come

da sam pisala plan ne bi bolje izrežirala

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

Sviđa mi se što ovdje usput stavite i link na porode koji su vam bili ok, tečni :Smile:

----------


## mama_jos_malo

inače kad sad razmišljam, bilo je hrabro u trudovima krenuti na put, ali tu dolazimo do onog kad smo razgovarali o strahu. Bila sam toliko sigurna da sve stoji dobro i da će sve biti super da ni u primisli nisam imala strah niti što ako. Imala sam dekicu sa sobom, ak rodim u autu  :Laughing:  ali nije me ni tog bilo strah. Razmišljala sam: bit će to lotus birth i gotovo. I trudovi koje sam odradila u autu mi nisu bili teški, zapravo sam mislila da ću drugi dan roditi a ne da se otvaram i to punih 5 cm :Smile:

----------


## ekoi

Da malo oživim temu  :Smile: 

Što mislite o "prirodnim načinima" poticanja otvorenosti i izazivanju trudova u slučajevima kada je prošao predviđeni termin poroda?
U kontekstu fiziološkog i prirodnog koliko je dobro posegnuti za tim metodama poput ricinusovog ulja, dubokig čučnjeva, seksualne stimulacije itd.?
Koliko je dobro uopće se petljati u prirodni razvoj stvari na ovaj način, a ponovno, uzevši u obzir da protekom svakog dana raste mogućnost za "opasnosti" i komplikacije a time i za potpuno dizajnerski inducirani nefiziološki porod od strane med. osoblja? Gdje bi bila neka ravnoteža, ako je uopće može biti?
Činiti išta ili u potpunosti se prepustiti tijeku zbivanja pa kud puklo da puklo?

Evo, npr. danas na pregledu u trudničkoj ambulanti (prošao mi je predviđeni termin, otvorena sam oko 2 cm, mlječna plodna voda) napravljeno mi je "prirodno" poticanje otvaranja masažom ruke plodovih ovoja. Dr. mi je objasnila da ne može naškoditi a biti će dobro ukoliko potakne kontrakcije ili dodatno otvaranje. Međutim odmah nakon toga bebini otkucaji su porasli na 170 otkucaja u minuti, što ipak ukazuje na uznemirenost bebe, jel tako? Pitam se da li ipak ta uznemirenost zatim može izazvati recimo, pojavu mekonijske vode ili nešto što bi pak za posljedicu imalo dodatnu lječničku intervenciju ili induciranje poroda? 
Nakon 5 min bebini otkucaji su se unormalizirali i sve je u redu, ali ipak si od tada dvojim činiti li dalje išta ili ne?

----------


## marta

Ricinus bih preskocila. On zapravo izazove praznjenje crijeva, a to mozes i obicnom klizmom proizvesti. 
Duboki cucnjevi su malo naporni pred porod, a seks preporucujem, svima koji su ga u stanju prakticirat. Beba ionako nece van prije vremena.
Nemoj ciniti nista, nego se pokusaj opustati sto vise i sto bolje.

----------


## mama_jos_malo

ja ne bih ništa, drugo dijete sam prenijela 5 dana i dok sam čekala da krene porod bili smo na farmi kod ljudi čija baka je imala 5 djece ( rođeni u kući s primaljom) baš ta baka mi je rekla: a što ćemo, ne možemo ništa nego čekati  :Smile:  Za nju ne postoji indukcija, jednostavno ne postoji i to mi je savršeno logično, beba krene kad je njeno vrijeme. 
Ja bih jela datule, pila čaj od lista maline i vibrala pozitivu i slala bebi sunce i ljubav i ohrabrila je na dolazak.

----------


## mikka

kaj si rodila na 42+5?

ja sam pobornik iste teorije ko baba. kad sam u trecoj t cekala da beba krene, pomoglo mi je da si zamislim kako je bilo prije kad nije bilo kalendara i satova. ono, trudna si, i rodis kad rodis  :Grin: , sve je bila normala. na kraju sam i ja rodila, 42+1, a mislila sam jos da cu sa 39+nesto, ma naaaajkasnije 40+nesto  :lool: , zeznula sam se skroz

----------


## mama_jos_malo

Ljepotušku 40+2 (trudovi krenuli na sam termin ali se smirili, pa opet krenuli pa trajalo to) 
Lipu 40+5
Junge Mann stigao 9 dana prije službenog termina  :Smile: 
Nema pravila, ciklus školski

----------


## mikka

ma napisala si da si prenijela, pa sam mislila da je 42+5. 

ja sam prvog rodila 42 inducirano, drugu 40+4 i za trecu sam si zabrijala da ce ranije i za*ebala se.

----------


## marta

Trudnoca je prenesena nakon42 tjedna.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

Medicinski izračunati termini su unificirani, za sve isti, i za ženu kojojoj je ciklus 21 i za onu kojoj je 36 dana.

----------


## ekoi

> ja ne bih ništa, drugo dijete sam prenijela 5 dana i dok sam čekala da krene porod bili smo na farmi kod ljudi čija baka je imala 5 djece ( rođeni u kući s primaljom) baš ta baka mi je rekla: a što ćemo, ne možemo ništa nego čekati  Za nju ne postoji indukcija, jednostavno ne postoji i to mi je savršeno logično, beba krene kad je njeno vrijeme. 
> Ja bih jela datule, pila čaj od lista maline i vibrala pozitivu i slala bebi sunce i ljubav i ohrabrila je na dolazak.


hvala, lijepo rečeno  :Smile:  opuštanje i pozitivno vibranje te povjerenje u vlastito tijelo mi je sad najbolje "oružje"
doduše, k tome sam nadodala, ananas, đumbir i papar i malo ljubavi između mm i mene  :Smile: 
Nastojim izbaciti misli i osjećaj straha od induciranog, otežanog i produljenog poroda kakvog sam imala prvi put...
Kako got da bilo, od jutros se trudovi igraju skrivača samnom; sad ih ima pa ih nema...Ustabilili se na 2 sata u razmaku od 10 min, otišo sluzni čep, i onda sve stalo kad sam ustala i počela se kretat po stanu....prvo veselje i ushičenja a onda pomalo razočarenje...no idem vibrat, opuštat...kad ona bude spremna biti ću i ja zajedno s njom...

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Kako got da bilo, od jutros se trudovi igraju skrivača samnom; sad ih ima pa ih nema...Ustabilili se na 2 sata u razmaku od 10 min, otišo sluzni čep, i onda sve stalo kad sam ustala i počela se kretat po stanu....prvo veselje i ushičenja a onda pomalo razočarenje...no idem vibrat, opuštat...kad ona bude spremna biti ću i ja zajedno s njom...


Beba je dala dovoljno znakova da se pomalo, naglašavam, pomalo, sprema za izlazak. Sad strpljenje, ne radi neke organizacijske poslove gdje uprežeš mozak previše, nego samo neku rutinu, kuhanje, lagano pospremanje, šetnja..pipkaj trbuh, prati joj pokrete i pričaj s bebom.
bez nervoze, kad će , kad će...sad će, u dva-tri dana.   :Smile:

----------


## Tiziana

Ekoi meni se desilo kao tebi - prvi inducirani grozni za zaboraviti porod i ogromno dijete. Pred drugi porod jedna glupaca mi je samoinicijativno bez najave i bez mog dopustenja ucinila zahvat odvajanja plodovih ovoja od cerviksa jer sam bila otvorena 2 cm. Glupaca - jer ja to nisam zeljela, i nema sta tko ocjenjivati radja li se meni jos jednom 90 i neki percentil  bebe. Uglavnom, zahvat bolan ali kratkotrajan, nakon kojeg sam u narednih 48 sati rodila. Zapravo tocno nakon 52 sata. Tijekom tog vremena gubila sam ogromne kolicine sluznog cepa, iznenadila sam se da toga ima toliko puno. I trudovi na idimi-dodjimi do zadnjih 12 sati pred prod kad su postli suvisli, relativno pravilni, isrva na 15 do 0 min i jako podnosljivi dok god sam bila doma. Spavala, jela, odmarala, tusirala se, nasminkala se ko za subotnji izlazak  :Laughing:  srihtala sam se tip-top pored svekrve koja se za kosu hvatala i panicarila da cu rodit usput (ja htjela biti lijepa, ne idem roditi svaki dan). Dosla u bolnicu na 4-5 prsta i rodila u roku 4 sata. Ja vjerujem da ces nocas-sutra roditi ako imas sve te simptome i dirali se ti ovoje.
Sretno! Lijep provod tebi i bebi  :Smile:

----------


## Beti3

Da smijem ovdje pisati, pitala bih te što to znači: odvojiti plodne ovoje od cerviksa?

----------


## marta

To ti je guranje prstiju izmedju cerviksa i plodovih ovoja i odvajanjetih istih ovoja od dijela maternice oko cerviksa.

----------


## Beti3

Cerviks je vrat maternice, gleda u vaginu, u njemu je u trudnoći sluzni čep, ovoji su unutar maternice. Znači liječnik uđe prstom ( prstima?) kroz sluzni čep cijelom duljinom vagine i cerviksa ( koliko je to cm? previše) i fizički odlijepi vodenjak od tijela maternice na mjestu ulaza u cerviks  :Shock: . Kako? Čemu? I zašto? 
To mi je toliko neprirodno i neshvatljivo.

----------


## mikka

meni je puno stvari sto oni rade neprirodno i neshvatljivo  :Grin:

----------


## Tiziana

Da Beti. Od vrata maternice odlijepi vodenjak sto izazove oslobadjanje prostaglandina koji nadalje poticu trudove, otvaranje cerviksa itd. Moguce je to raditi samo kod onih rodilja koje su vec malo otvorene. Odvratan nelagodan kratkotrajan zahvat. Sluzi tzv.prirodnom poticanju poroda kad porod kasni, no od prirodnog meni je dosao samo nagon da klepim osobu koja mi je to ucinila nenajavljeno. Isti zahvat mi je ucinjen par puta tokom totalno induciranog poroda da bi izbjegli drip gdje je ajde bilo opravdano, stavili nesto sto se zove propess oko usca pa cekali otvaranje da bi potom odvojili ovoje.

----------


## ronin

A kod onih koje su skoro pa zatvorene više nego nelagodno.Nije ni kratkotrajno, više to ispadne kao vrlo bolno cijeđenje u dva tri navrata.Dakle voda ne poteče sva odmah, nego se malo pomalo slijeva.Intenzitet boli jednak otprilike vaginalnom pregledu u žestokom trudu.

----------


## maca papucarica

> Cerviks je vrat maternice, gleda u vaginu, u njemu je u trudnoći sluzni čep, ovoji su unutar maternice. Znači liječnik uđe prstom ( prstima?) kroz sluzni čep cijelom duljinom vagine i cerviksa ( koliko je to cm? previše) i fizički odlijepi vodenjak od tijela maternice na mjestu ulaza u cerviks . Kako? Čemu? I zašto? 
> To mi je toliko neprirodno i neshvatljivo.


Beti proguglaj stretch and sweep (zahvat). 
Ja sam se s tim prvi put susrela u onoj divnoj prici o vaginalnom porodu trojki.
Od tih "blazih" metoda indukcije ovo mi se cini prirodnije od probijanja vodenjaka  :Confused:

----------


## Tiziana

> A kod onih koje su skoro pa zatvorene više nego nelagodno.Nije ni kratkotrajno, više to ispadne kao vrlo bolno cijeđenje u dva tri navrata.Dakle voda ne poteče sva odmah, nego se malo pomalo slijeva.Intenzitet boli jednak otprilike vaginalnom pregledu u žestokom trudu.


Nema tu nikakve vode, vodenjak ostane neprokinut. Mozda nas nisi dobro razumjela. Kod onih koje su zatvorene to se ne moze uraditi jer cerviks mora biti mekan i otvoren da bi se ugurao prst i prstom unutra zaokruzilo oko usca zmedju maternice i vodenjaka. Znaci odlijepi ga ali ga ne prokine. Ja sam nakon toga uredno vozila 15 km.

Tocno tako *Maca P* vjerojatno je u usporedbi dvaju zla ovo ipak manje

----------


## marta

To je potpuno nepotreban zahvat.

----------


## ronin

tiziana nažalost sam dobro shvatila.bila sam 1 cm otvorena.

----------


## ekoi

evo ovdje sam našla najkonkretnije objašnjenje tog zahvata

http://www.rcm.org.uk/midwives/featu...tch-and-sweep/

sad moram reći da se osjećam izigrano dobivši objašnjenje da je riječ o masaži

----------


## ekoi

> To je potpuno nepotreban zahvat.


ne samo to, nego čemu ga raditi u 40 tom tt uredne i zdrave trudnoće? čemu to neprestalno petljanje i utjecanje na posve normalan razvoj zbivanja?

----------


## ronin

tiziana, ja nisam pisala o ovom zahvatu kojeg vi linkate, nego o prokidanju vodenjaka cijeđenjem...tako da smo u biti pričale o različitoj stvari, nisam dobro objasnila o čemu pišem :Smile:

----------


## ekoi

đizs kakvo pak sad cijeđenje vodenjaka? šta je ovo povratak u srednji vijek? :/

----------


## ronin

ma ja sam čekala salu za carski, a kako sam preuranjeno dobila trudove nakon visoke temperature  zanimalo ih je kakva mi je voda...i bila je mekonijska.no za razliku prokidanja u trudnoći br 2 i 3 ovo je bilo drugačije i puuuuno bolnije.

----------


## Tiziana

Nepotreban, neprirodan, bolan, svi moguci ne ovog svjeta. Ja to dozivjela na 39+1 da mi se pomogne i ne dosegne opet cetiri i pol kile djeteta. Bila sam ljuta ko sam vrag! To mi je cak pokvarilo ukupno savrsenstvo jer sam samim porodom bila jako zadovoljna
A jesmo oplele... zena tu treba roditi a mi je strasimo i njurgamo. Al jezicni termin od Ekoi mi je ubitacan - masaza plodovih ovoja! Zamisli dodjes kod ginekologa i zelis se naruciti za masazu plodovih ovoja  :Laughing:  kako li se samo dosjete

----------


## _Candy Candy_

Meni je rečeno masaža cerviksa.  :Unsure:

----------


## leonisa

meni je "pomoglo" kad su mi zaprijetili CR  :Grin: 

i obje trudnoce sam se "borila" s tim racunanjem termina poroda. prva trudnoca je bila mladja i to 2 tjedna, druga starija skoro tjedan dana. u drugoj su uzvom potvrdili moju racunicu i na kraju je pisalo 40+2.
tako da  se starija rodila skolski, racunala sam od zaceca plus dva dana koje ukradu  :Grin:  curice  :Smile: 

od ovog o cemu pisete mi se maternica uvukla u vlastitu crnu rupu, samo od citanja.

----------


## mama_jos_malo

od ove masaže ja sam se sva stisla  :Smile:

----------


## Tiziana

Ekoi nam se vise ne glasa. Je li otisla roditi nakon masaze?

----------


## ekoi

jest  :Smile: 

kad budem uhvatila više cajta, napišem priču  :Smile:

----------


## Tiziana

Cestitam onda! Nadam se da ste dobro!

----------


## martinaP

> Cerviks je vrat maternice, gleda u vaginu, u njemu je u trudnoći sluzni čep, ovoji su unutar maternice. Znači liječnik uđe prstom ( prstima?) kroz sluzni čep cijelom duljinom vagine i cerviksa ( koliko je to cm? previše) i fizički odlijepi vodenjak od tijela maternice na mjestu ulaza u cerviks . Kako? Čemu? I zašto? 
> To mi je toliko neprirodno i neshvatljivo.


Sweeping, prvi put sam za to cula kad se Kaae spremala roditi, kao prvo s cim se pokusa inducirati porod.

----------


## Kaae

Stretch and sweep je vrlo cesta stvar u Engleskoj, zapravo. Barem tako kaze moja engleska ekipa. 

Iako  mi se ne svidja bas kao ideja, prije bih pristala na to nego na redovnu bolnicku indukciju. No na svu srecu, dovoljno mi je bilo tu istu indukciju samo dogovoriti za tada blizu buducnost.  :Grin:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

da, često to rade primjalje u Britaniji za poticanje poroda.  Čitam puno o tome na njihovim mailing listama.

----------


## ekoi

Hvala Tiziana. Dobro smo, obje, uživamo  :Smile:

----------


## Beti3

> da, često to rade primjalje u Britaniji za poticanje poroda.  Čitam puno o tome na njihovim mailing listama.


Zašto poticati porod na taj način? Bolan i neprirodan. Pitanje je i zašto poticati porod? Uopće. Ako je sve u redu.

Ako nije u redu i dolazi do patoloških problema, onda su tu lijekovi i liječnici da pomognu. Ali, prstom odvajati ovoje od maternice...nikako mi to ne sjeda. Ne kažem da sam ja u pravu, ali sama pomisao na taj zahvat mi je silno neugodna. 
Tko li je to izmislio? Baš ću probati pronaći. Ako stignem. I nadam se da neću naići na muško ime pri tome. :Smile:

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Hvala Tiziana. Dobro smo, obje, uživamo


Super da ste dobro i da uživate, čestitam! A ti znaš da mi očekujemo barem pet-šest proširenih rečenica, ne moraš roman, samo da nas ukratko informiraš :Smile: :trep.trep:

----------


## leonisa

ekoi, cestitke!

----------


## Danci_Krmed

> Zašto poticati porod na taj način? Bolan i neprirodan. Pitanje je i zašto poticati porod? Uopće. Ako je sve u redu.


koristi se kao alternativa farmakološkoj indukciji u zdravim ženama, ne zbog patologije.  rade ga (uglavnom) primalje jer one isključivo rade sa zdravim ženama u Britaniji, patologije i samo patologije idu specijalistu, osim kad žena želi primalju.

----------


## Kaae

Najcesce je stvar u tome sto NHS (National Health Service) odobrava kucne porode do otprilike 14 dana nakon termina. Dakle sve one zene koje zele roditi doma (a ima ih), pristaju ili traze tzv. sweep da bi izbjegle tretman u drzavnoj bolnici. 

U usporedbi s iskustvima vecine Engleskinja koje znam, a da su rodile pod okriljem NHS-a (i izvan svoje kuce), iskustva iz hrvatskih bolnica im nisu ni do koljena. Po grozoti, jel.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

ja sam si baš mislila kako je našim liječnicima kad idu vani na kongresima i govore o postupcima i procedurama u našim rodilištima... mene bi bilo sram svojim kolegama pokazati slike i govoriti o tome što se (još uvijek) rutinski ženama radi.

ali možda ni oni nisu toga svjesni pa im je to ok.  ili govore samo o patologijama i carskim rezovima pa ne dotaknu rutine, odnosa i tako.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> .  ili govore samo o patologijama i carskim rezovima pa ne dotaknu rutine, odnosa i tako.


To. Mislim da je tako, pretpostavljam.

Šta bi se bavili stvarima (usputnim) koje su uveli i uvjereni su da nemaju ama baš nikakav utjecaj na ishod poroda, a njima olakšavaju proceduru (i to je upitno).

Da ama baš ništa ne znači kako se žena osjeća, je li joj nelagodno, je li ju strah, sram, ometaju li je stalno, gurkaju, turkaju...to su njima sporedne stvari, tako misle.

I onda pričaju o onome što im i jest struka - patologiji.

A ostalo stavljaju po strani, ignoriraju ili se ljute kad im netko ukaže da su TO, TO, ta šugava rutina, 
isto bitne stvari za tijek i ishod poroda.

Mi se time zamaramo jer nas se jako tiče, oni ne.

----------


## IvanaR

> U usporedbi s iskustvima vecine Engleskinja koje znam, a da su rodile pod okriljem NHS-a (i izvan svoje kuce), iskustva iz hrvatskih bolnica im nisu ni do koljena. Po grozoti, jel.


Čekaj, nisam te razumela, ti si stekla utisak da je engleski bolnički tretman mnogo gori? Ne poznajem, doduše, nikoga ko je rodio u bolnici u UK, ali sam nekoliko puta gledala "One Born Every Minute" i ok nije mi se svidelo baš sve što sam videla, ima stvari koje bih odbila, tražila nešto drugačije, ali generalno mi je bio dobar utisak. Definisala bih ga kao traži i dobićeš, umesto traži i izdraće se na tebe (što je lokalni specijalitet  :Smile: ). E sad, možda je i to šminka zbog snimanja? Zanima me, u par reči, šta je to što Engleskinje zameraju svojim porodilištima?

----------


## Kaae

Ne znam iz prve ruke, naravno, ali znam price cura koje su radjale unutar NHS-a. 

Njihova prica je, opcenito, da je jako tesko birati bilo sto, ili bilo koga, od doktora/primalja/koga vec u trudnoci, a kamoli na porodu. Uglavnom je barem nesto bolja privatnost na porodu, ne radja se u ogromnim prostorijama s jos XY zena, ali sama usluga je, prema njihovim rijecima, prilicno katastrofalna. Najcesce je problem premalo osoblja. 

Dobiva se, bez problema, cijela opcepoznata kaskada intervencija, ne slusaju rodilje, ne zanima ih sto imaju za reci, itd. 

Prijateljica je krajem ljeta rodila bebu od pet kila, ni sama ne zna zasto su je pustili da radja vaginalno. Sve je bilo spremno za kucni porod, ali prvo joj je to onemoguceno jer je previse prenijela. Onda je ipak dobila trudove pa dosla u bolnicu kako su joj rekli i radjala tamo skoro jednako dugo kao i ja. Negdje na pola price im je pokusavala objasniti da nesto ne valja, da doslovno gubi svijest od boli u svakom trudu (a cura je inace jako izdrzljiva i, izmedju ostalog, to ju je zbunjivalo i plasilo). Nista nisu poduzimali. Na kraju je, od planiranog kucnog poroda, dosla do vaginalnog u bolnici, prvo uz epiduralnu, a onda i spinal tap, epiziotomiju, forceps i - kao slag na torti, zavrsila je s trajnom inkontinencijom zbog ozljede mjehura. Polako joj se vracaju stvari na mjesto, ali jos uvijek je inkontinentna.  Tek se kasnije pokazalo da je bol od koje padala u nesvijest bila vezana uz probleme s mjehurom (i polozaj bebe), a ne trudove i nista od toga se ne bi dogodilo da su jednostavno napravili carski, na koji bi ona pristala isti cas, usprkos planovima da radja kod kuce u bazenu. Uzasan joj je bio i ostanak u bolnici.

Drugih desetak cura koje znam su takodjer sve rodile uz tisucu i jednu intervenciju, u principu posve neopravdanu.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

imaju vječit problem sa nedostatkom primalja - žene masovno odlaze iz struke zbog toga što u rodilištima ne rade posao za kojeg su se (dugo) školovale.

no, ima i svjetlih primjera u Britaniji, samo treba doć do njih (par su prikazana u filmu Face of Birth kojeg smo prikazale za dan žena)

----------


## IvanaR

> Njihova prica je, opcenito, da je jako tesko birati bilo sto, ili bilo koga, od doktora/primalja/koga vec u trudnoci, a kamoli na porodu. 
> 
> Dobiva se, bez problema, cijela opcepoznata kaskada intervencija, ne slusaju rodilje, ne zanima ih sto imaju za reci, itd.


Baš bezveze, znači obrni okreni ista priča ko i na Balkanu samo sa malo više para za dekoraciju.
Ne znam sve mi se viši čini da je ovaj sistem po kome jedan ginekolog prati trudnicu tokom trudnoće, a na porođaju je prisutan ko je tad u smeni, totalno neadekvatan. Može to da funkcioniše, ako ceo porođaj ide, školski, bez zastoja, ali ako nešto krene da se komplikuje kako će neko ko te prvi put u životu vidi da proceni da li si se ti uspaničila, ili je nešto drugo u pitanju?

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Ne može se usporediti sa Balkanom, odnosi su totalno drukčiji i postoji mogućnosti odabira koji se poštuje.  Nije idealno, ali nije ni blizu našeg sustava.

----------


## Kaae

Prema iskustvima zena koje znam, jedini izbor koji imaju je porod kod kuce vs. porod u bolnici. Ako zavrse u bolnici, izbora nema. Niti ljudskosti, uglavnom.

----------


## Ginger

Samo malo dizem temu, jer mislim da je jako korisna
Pratila sam temu od samog pocetka, a neke postove citala i nekoliko puta
I opet cu citati, jer se nadam da ce mi bar malo pomoci da se ne ponovi iskustvo prethodnog vbac-a (koji je bio sve, samo ne prirodni i fizioloski)

----------


## Danci_Krmed

čestitke na novu mrvicu Ginger  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

Hvala Danci  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

evo, citam opet temu i dosla sam negdje do pola...
moram priznati da me strah, i to sve jace
pitam se, da je prvi vbac bio fizioloski, bi li se jednako bojala  :Sad: 
i ne mogu odrediti cega se tocno bojim...zapravo, svega me strah...
najvise da se nesto ne bi iskompliciralo, strah me bolova (od dripa su bili uffff), strah me na koju cu smjenu naletiti...svega

I ne znam koliko cekati prije nego krenem...
Kako se beba ponasa u fizioloskom porodu? Smiri se? Kak je izmedju trudova?
Ja sam prosli put padala u nesvijest pa nemam pojma  :Sad:

----------


## mikka

Ginger, mogla bi mozda razmisliti da uzmes doulu, mislim da bi ti mogla dobro doci sto se tice strahova i kretanja u rodiliste

----------


## mikka

i mene je bilo strah u 2. i 3. trudnoci kad bi razmisljala o porodu, ali kad je poceo sve je samo teklo i nisam se vise uopce bojala, strah mi nije bio ni u peti  :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

ginger, mene je bilo strah intervencija i jasno sam dala do znanja da ne zelim nikakve intervencije i ako prosude da trebaju da zelim ponovljeni carski. najteze mi je bilo vjerovati ako mi kazu da nesto treba jel to govore jer zaista treba ili je, primjerice, kraj smjene.

ne znam moze li ti pomoci moja prica s poroda, vbac bez ikakvih intervencija, porod za pozeliti.

i ja sam spavala/gubila svijest i to mi je pomoglo da ocuvam snagu za izgon.

pronadji lijepe price s poroda, posebno vbac da se napunis pozitivom.

----------


## Ginger

mikka, ja zelim mm u radjaoni, tako da mi jos i doulu sigurno ne bi pustili uz njega

leonisa, tvoju pricu znam na pamet  :Smile:  
i mikkine isto
ma mogu ja njima reci sto god, al sumnjam da ce to ista znaciti i da ce uvaziti...
a i ne vjerujem im...
i prosli put su me plasili svime i svacime i za nista nisu pitali...
a u nesvjest sam padala od kombinacije prejakog dripa i dolantina

I dajte recite, kak se beba ponasa za vrijeme truda i izmedju?

----------


## leonisa

moja se ritala dugo, dugo, dugo...skoro do kraja.
sjecam se da sam skuzila da se vise ne rita jedno sat i pol prije nego se rodila.
mozda je stala i ranije, al sjecam se da sam o tome razmisljala tada.

----------


## Lutonjica

s doulom možeš biti do odlaska u rodilište, a onda uđeš s mužem

----------


## Kaae

Jedna od rijetkih stvari koje se ne sjecam je to je li se beba micala pred porod, ili ne. Pretpostavljam da je, jer svako toliko, kad sam pristajala na CTG, stavljali su ga na drugo mjesto.

----------


## kli_kli

Novi se jako micao, svaki trud od pocetka do kraja je pocinjao njegovim ritanjem. Izi se dovoljno meskoljio da ga osecam, ali nije bilo intenzivno. Luna slicno kao Izi. ALI - Luna nije promenila polozaj, generalno, od 37. nedelje. Bile smo kicma uz kicmu, i tako se i rodila.

----------


## Ginger

Hvala cure!

----------


## IvanaR

Pretpostavljam da je sve to individualno, ja na primer nisam uopšte primećivala ritanje i pokrete bebe tokom oba porođaja, ni u trudu ni između, a što se tiče trudova bez dripa, kad trud prođe osećala sam se potpuno normalno, ko da ga nije ni bilo. Ne mogu da kažem da ne boli dok je trud, naravno da boli, ali npr u drugom porođaju sam pred sam izgon na svojim nogama otišla iz ambulante za prijem do lifta, od lifta do porođajne sale, i nisam to osećala kao neki napor, a beba je doslovno rođena nekoliko trenutaka nakon što sam se popela na sto.

----------


## mikka

f. se ne sjecam, k. se ritala ko blesava, n. je bila mirna.

----------


## nanimira

Ja već tjednima čekam ( čitaj :Shock: d 32) da se beba smiri,tj.da se umiri jer nema mjesta za živahnosta kad ono - ništ od toga  :Smile:  Neka, baš smo lijepo naučile komunicirati ovako preko "opne", baš me zanima hoće li se to nastaviti na isti način nakon što ju rodim. 
Ali dobro je znati da se ne mora smiriti jer se meni do sad činilo da neće tak skoro...

Jeste vi imale simptome prehlade prije poroda? to se navodi kao jedan od simptoma skorašnjeg poroda...

----------


## VeraM

Do trenutka prvod udaha pluca bebe su prazna, doslovno. Alveole su skupljene i sljepljene. U njima nema ni zraka ni plodne vode. Prvi udah koji beba napravi puni pluca zrakom i ona se šire. To širenje pluca i prolazak zraka kroz disni sustav je bolan, dozovimo ga samo jednom u zivotu, ko prvog udaha nakon rodenja. Zato bebe place (manje ili vise) taj prvi put, jer to punjenje pluca zrakom boli.

----------


## VeraM

> Još je Frederick Leboyer u svojoj knjizi "Birth without violence" (po kojoj je inace snimljen i film) objasnio taj plač koji se iz pogresnih razloga smatra necim dobrim i pozeljnim. 
> Tesko da djetetu udah moze biti bolan. Nema u otme nista logicno ni suvislo. To je samo jos jedna nedokaziva teorija koja sluzi kao pokrice sistemu. Da ga boli prvi udah, boli bi ga i drugi i treci, bolilo bi nas sve dan danas što dišemo. A nije tako. 
> Tjelesne funkcije ne bole. 
> Kad bole, to je znak da nesto ne valja.


Ovaj sam post htjela citirat prije nego napisem svoj komentar. Jos pokušavam skuzit forumske nehanizme na svom mobu. Sorry ljudi.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

zato jer mi PRETPOSTAVLJAMO da boli. ne znamo.

moji nisu svi plakali na porodu. i to je normalno.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Mislim, i to je nešto što je normalno. Nije samo jedna stvar normalna, "normalno" je cijeli spektar stvari.

----------


## QueenBee

Cure, otvorile ste mi oči! Iako je tema bila zahuktana 2013.g. nadam se da će forumašice koje zagovaraju neometani porod naći vremena odgovoriti i na ovaj post.
Treći put sam trudna i mislila sam da znam sve što trebam znati o porođaju. Kad sam pročitala naslov teme, zbunila sam se. Ne, ne znam fiziologiju porođaja  i sram me je toga jer sam znanstvenica i k tome sam već 2 puta rađala. Znam pun klinac o dojenju i zbog toga sam mislila da pripadam ovom forumu. Ali nisam znala da ne znam puno o porodu.
Moje porode okarakterizirala bih kao lagane i nadasve uspješne. Bila sam pobornica mišljenja "sve je dobro što se dobro svrši" i "važno je samo da se beba rodi zdravo". Nikad ništa nisam tražila za sebe od trenutka kad sam kročila kroz vrata rađaone. Prvi porod sam "odrađivala" kod kuće, od 3-10 ujutro, u tišini doma svog, dok sam klečeći ribala wc i signalizirala mužu kad dolazi idući trud da zapiše vrijeme. Teklo je kao po špagi, kao po udžbeniku-20min, 10 min, 5 min...nije otišao ni sluzni čep ni plodna voda, ali znala sam da je i to ok-jer sam mislila da sam dovoljno čitala i slušala o porodu. Bilo mi je nekako čarobno biti u svom tijelu koje je počelo rađati iako je bolilo koliko trudovi već moraju boljeti. Čekali smo da se trudovi ustale na 3-4 minute, ali vožnja do bolnice je počela unositi neki nemir u mene. Čim sam došla pred rađaonu, trudovi su se prorijedili na 20 minuta i ctg očitao skoro ništa. Nikad nisam razmišljala zašto se to dogodilo.
Je li tu došlo do narušavanja prirodnog tijeka mog porođaja, stresa koji mi nije trebao? Jesam li trebala još ostati kod kuće?
Na pregledu sam bila svega 2 cm otvorena i pustili su me kući-pa pretpostavljam da se upravo to dogodilo. Ali i to mi je razbilo koncepciju jer sam se psihički pripremila da ostajem roditi to prijepodne. Čim smo sjeli u auto i krenuli kući, dobila sam trudove na 4 minute. 
Je li se moje tijelo opet opustilo jer sam bila u određenoj intimi (iako je riječ o autu i zbunjenom mužu pored mene)?
Pitam ovo sve jer pokušavam retroaktivno shvatiti što se s mojim porođajem zapravo događalo.
To make a long story short, u rađaonu se vraćam u 4 popodne, trudovi su na 2 minute, osjećam se kao da nemam kontrolu nad svim što se događa. Posvuda je previše svjetla, bolničkih mirisa, novih lica, razdrljenih krutih spavaćica..buše mi vodenjak bez pitanja, a ja se ispričavam što sam se upiškila i nasmijem doktora. Taj osmjeh doktora i topli glas babice koja me pozna su mi godili pa se prepuštam njima. Daju mi klistir u trudu i ne želim ga, ružno mi je, padam u wcu zbog niskog tlaka. U boxu sam na leđima 3 sata, na infuziji, daju mi glukozu, ručno me šire, ne treba drip, mm je sa mnom iako ga nakon dolantina nit vidim nit osjetim. U 7 krećem tiskati, naliježu mi na stomak bez najave, režu me i beba je vani. Prelijepa, ljubičasta curica. Nismo dobile "koža na kožu" tretman, dali su nam je umotanu u jastučić i mazimo se 2 sata svi troje. 
Uvijek sam govorila da sam imala dobar porod i da nije bilo teško. I sad smatram da nije bilo teško i da je bilo ok, ali čini mi se da je moglo biti bolje? 
Nisam htjela klistir, nisam htjela da me režu, nisam htjela da mi je loše i da ne mogu ustati s kreveta. Ali nikad to nisam rekla naglas. 
Drugi porod-druga priča. Na redovitu ctg kontrolu dolazim 5 cm otvorena, doktor me šalje izravno u rađaonu. Ne želim, hoću ići kući, nisam psihiči i fizički spremna. Trudove sam osjećala kao malo jače BH kontrakcije. Ne dopušta, govori da će mi beba ispasti iz trbuha putem. Uplašena odlazim u predrađaonu, dobivam klistir i tipkam poruke. Ne osjećam se kao da sam u porodu. Daju mi drip-pristajem jer želim da sve bude što brže gotovo.
To mi ne zvuči kao pozitivni pristup porodu-"želim da što brže završi". Porod bi trebao biti katarzično iskustvo nakon kojeg se ponovo rodiš i ti sam (bez obzira što si već majka), a ne nešto slično mučnom čekanju u banci.
Uglavnom, drip šljaka, otvaram se brzo, trpim mučno bušenje vodenjaka, doktor je ugodan i smijemo se jer me trudovi ne bole jako. Rađam brzo i lako nakon samo 10ak minuta jakih trudova. Opet rezana iako sam tražila bez epi jer je babica nešto neuspješno rastezala dole (osjećaj je bio kao da razvlači pitu od 3 dana starog tijesta i bilo je neugodno) i šivanje me bolilo ovaj put.
Iako govorim da mi je drugi porod bio piece of cake, ne mogu u sebi zatomiti glas koji mi govori da sam trebala otići kući i da bi mi to onda bio savršen porod.
Nakon što sam iščitala 16 stranica ove teme, vidim greške u koracima. Pripremam se na treći porod i psihički sam u glavi druga osoba. Želim drugačije iskustvo ovaj put, želim biti ponosna na sebe i svoje tijelo, stopiti se sa svojim iskonskim bićem žene, zaroniti u porod i prepustiti mu se.
Nemam podršku okoline niti s kim podijeliti što osjećam. "Moja" bolnica je prijatelj djece, ali ne i osobit prijatelj rađanja. Stolčić i kadu imamo, ali ih ne daju. 
Molim vas za koju riječ ohrabrenja da ustrajem u što "prirodnijem" porodu (ako ga tako mogu nazvati) jer ću biti prva iz svoje okoline koja će se pokušati izboriti za tako nešto.
Također, ne želim osuđivati intervencije koje su nužne da bi se dijete rodilo i to mi nije namjera. Liječnici su tu s razlogom i vjerujem da će učiniti sve što mogu da spase bebu i mamu. Ali ne mogu se oteti dojmu da kod mene zbilja nije trebao baš toliki "tretman"...

----------


## QueenBee

Vratih se s pregleda u bolnici gdje sam procakulala s lijecnikom o drugacijem tijeku poroda od dosadasnjih. Pitala sam kako lijecnici i babice u nasoj bolnici (rijec je o brodskoj bolnici) gledaju na zahtjev rodilje da se ne busi vodenjak. Rekao mi je da to mogu traziti i da cu (najvjerojatnije) to i dobiti. Ali da je busenje vodenjaka dio 'aktivnog poroda i da ce njegovo neprokidanje usporiti porod kad se zena vec dosta otvori'. Hmm..onda sam se osokolila pitati kako ce reagirati kad zatrazim da ne rezu pupcanu dok ne prestane pulsirati i tu sam dobila sljedece:
-kolicina krvi koja bi pritom usla u dijete je nepovoljna zbog toga sto ce mu se previse povisiti zeljezo i takva djeca cesce dobiju zuticu i jos svasta sto nisam zapamtila
-da se ne reze pupcana bas bas odmah vec eto prodje malo dok ociste djetetu nos pa stave klemu i tako
-kolicina krvi koja dodje iz dijela pupcane nakon stavljanja kleme je dovoljna 
-pupcana je jako dugacka i ne treba dijete svu tu krv
-mogu ja traziti da ju ne rezu,ali..jel..
I za kraj sam dobila da 'zna on za te rode i babe i on vec jako dugo radi i redovito se usavrsava' pa zna sto struka nalaze. I da su te rode i protiv klistira iako je on potreban i bezbolan. (tko je dobio klistir u trudu zna koliko je ovo posljednje netocno)
Inace je lijecnik ugodna i mirna glasa, nijezan na pregledu,slusa upite rodilja i uzme si vremena objasnjavati im sto ga pitaju. 
Ali ja se osjecam obeshrabreno..obespravljeno u startu.

----------


## Haret

> Cure, otvorile ste mi oči! Iako je tema bila zahuktana 2013.g. nadam se da će forumašice koje zagovaraju neometani porod naći vremena odgovoriti i na ovaj post.
> Treći put sam trudna i mislila sam da znam sve što trebam znati o porođaju. Kad sam pročitala naslov teme, zbunila sam se. Ne, ne znam fiziologiju porođaja  i sram me je toga jer sam znanstvenica i k tome sam već 2 puta rađala. Znam pun klinac o dojenju i zbog toga sam mislila da pripadam ovom forumu. Ali nisam znala da ne znam puno o porodu.
> Moje porode okarakterizirala bih kao lagane i nadasve uspješne. Bila sam pobornica mišljenja "sve je dobro što se dobro svrši" i "važno je samo da se beba rodi zdravo". Nikad ništa nisam tražila za sebe od trenutka kad sam kročila kroz vrata rađaone. Prvi porod sam "odrađivala" kod kuće, od 3-10 ujutro, u tišini doma svog, dok sam klečeći ribala wc i signalizirala mužu kad dolazi idući trud da zapiše vrijeme. Teklo je kao po špagi, kao po udžbeniku-20min, 10 min, 5 min...nije otišao ni sluzni čep ni plodna voda, ali znala sam da je i to ok-jer sam mislila da sam dovoljno čitala i slušala o porodu. Bilo mi je nekako čarobno biti u svom tijelu koje je počelo rađati iako je bolilo koliko trudovi već moraju boljeti. Čekali smo da se trudovi ustale na 3-4 minute, ali vožnja do bolnice je počela unositi neki nemir u mene. Čim sam došla pred rađaonu, trudovi su se prorijedili na 20 minuta i ctg očitao skoro ništa. Nikad nisam razmišljala zašto se to dogodilo.
> Je li tu došlo do narušavanja prirodnog tijeka mog porođaja, stresa koji mi nije trebao? Jesam li trebala još ostati kod kuće?
> Na pregledu sam bila svega 2 cm otvorena i pustili su me kući-pa pretpostavljam da se upravo to dogodilo. Ali i to mi je razbilo koncepciju jer sam se psihički pripremila da ostajem roditi to prijepodne. Čim smo sjeli u auto i krenuli kući, dobila sam trudove na 4 minute. 
> Je li se moje tijelo opet opustilo jer sam bila u određenoj intimi (iako je riječ o autu i zbunjenom mužu pored mene)?
> Pitam ovo sve jer pokušavam retroaktivno shvatiti što se s mojim porođajem zapravo događalo.
> To make a long story short, u rađaonu se vraćam u 4 popodne, trudovi su na 2 minute, osjećam se kao da nemam kontrolu nad svim što se događa. Posvuda je previše svjetla, bolničkih mirisa, novih lica, razdrljenih krutih spavaćica..buše mi vodenjak bez pitanja, a ja se ispričavam što sam se upiškila i nasmijem doktora. Taj osmjeh doktora i topli glas babice koja me pozna su mi godili pa se prepuštam njima. Daju mi klistir u trudu i ne želim ga, ružno mi je, padam u wcu zbog niskog tlaka. U boxu sam na leđima 3 sata, na infuziji, daju mi glukozu, ručno me šire, ne treba drip, mm je sa mnom iako ga nakon dolantina nit vidim nit osjetim. U 7 krećem tiskati, naliježu mi na stomak bez najave, režu me i beba je vani. Prelijepa, ljubičasta curica. Nismo dobile "koža na kožu" tretman, dali su nam je umotanu u jastučić i mazimo se 2 sata svi troje. 
> Uvijek sam govorila da sam imala dobar porod i da nije bilo teško. I sad smatram da nije bilo teško i da je bilo ok, ali čini mi se da je moglo biti bolje? 
> ...


Hej! Tu sam! Pratim te!
Nakon puuuno vremena otvorih ovaj forum iz pravac na tvoja dva posta. Najezila sam se i zasuzila. Jesi li rodila? Tek treba? 
Sjajna si, znaš. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Marinche

Rodila na potpuno fizioloski nacin, bez dripa, bez epiduralne, bez epiziotomije, mojim samostalnim trudovima o mojom zeljom sa nacinom poroda u smislu stolcic ili kada...bio je to stolcic jer do kade nisam stigla koliko je bilo brzinski i da dvije babice i doktorica su klecale ispred mene...stolcic slozen u sekundi bez ikakvog pogovora...

----------


## QueenBee

Haret-ja tek sad vidim tvoj post!
Rodila sam prije ravno 3 mjeseca-napisala sam pricu s poroda  :Smile:

----------


## zutaminuta

Meni je bol rađanja grozna, i prihvatila sam objeručke sve intervencije (rezanje, prokidanje, i drip drugi put). Ne znam koliko mi je to bilo pametno. Čitala sam na Rodi dosta o svemu, i kako nije potrebno, i kako može štetiti djetetu. Ali u tim trenucima nisam mogla o ičemu razmišljati osim o tome da proooođe. Još sam čula da je žena u rađaoni pored odbila sve, prokidanje, drip, sve. Nisam to mogla shvatiti.

----------


## QueenBee

Zuta-ako nemas iskustvo radjanja bez intervencije, onda nemas s cime usporedjivati pa ni znati sto je za tebe bolje. Ali ne znaci da bi tebi fizioloski porodjaj stimao ako u glavi nisi 'zrela' za njega. Hocu reci-svaka zena treba sama odlucivati o intervencijama ili ne-intervencijama tijekom poroda. I svaki izbor je ok-dokle god je zena ta koja ga provodi  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Rodila sam, sad vec skoro prije tri godine, bez epiduralne, bez epiziotomije, bez dripa, na stolcicu i ne bih to mijenjala ni za sto.

----------


## Ayan

Prvi porod je bio induciran. Indukcija e trajala danima, porod je bio brz i prosao ok, ali me sve ovo psihicki dotuklo. Plus tretman koji je bio bahat, neprofesionalan, kao da se mene to sve ne tice. Nikakva komunikacija, borba s osobljem da mi ne rade intervencije koje ne zelim. Trudovi na dripu kojeg su bez objasnjenja pojacavali kako je tko dolazio. Uzasna bol i tijelo koje ne mogu kontrolirati a moram lezati prikopcana na ctg i stolu. Uzas...

Drugi porod-trudovi koje sam skoro do kraja odradila doma u miru i tisini. Namjestala sam se i kretala kako mi je pasalo, sama u sobi. Jela sam i pila. Tusirala se. Trudovi koje sam ja kontrolirala i kojo su mi koliko god bolni bili donosili cudan osjecaj srece i euforije,svaki je vodio k mojoj bebi. Ja sam kraljica. Ja rađam. Ja to mogu sama i bez intervencija. Trudovi bez dripa.  Spontano puknuti vodenjak.Ajme miline.
Imala sam panican strah od bolnice i intervencija na prvom porodu. Kad sam dosla u bolnicu imala sam osjecaj da sam nastavila sve od doma. Prigusena svjetla i mir, lagana muzika. Mirno i ljubazno osoblje koje radi sve da zeni bude dobro. Kretanje do zadnjeg trena. Bez intervencija, za sve me se pitalo i trazilo odobrenje, uz maksimalan trud da se ne dira u prirodni tijek poroda.
Predivne primalje i dr.koji prodisavaju trudove sa mnom, drze me za ruku,pokazuju kako zauzeti najbolji polozaj za prodisati trudove.
Bez epiziotomije, ljekova, pristala sam jedino na 8 kapi dripa ali tek pred izgon jer sam bila umorna i iscrpljena od svega.

----------


## sarasvati

Baš mi je drago da ti je drugi porod bio lijep!

----------


## baby01

Proučavala sam malo ove postove i ovaj porod (treci) mi je najblizi fizioloskom. Sve je bilo savrseno osim jedne stvari. Trudovi na svake 3-4 min. i traju po minutu. Osjecam nagon za tiskanje, zovem primalju beba se dovoljno spustila i puca mi vodenjak. Kaze ona tiskaj, kako da tiskam kad su mi trudovi stali? I onako osjecam samo vatreni prsten i trudim se tiskat samo da sto prije izađe (da bude sve u redu s njim, pregrozan osjećaj) i uspjela sam. Ni jednom mi se nije to desilo. Dali zbog straha, to mi nikad nece biti jasno!

----------


## zutaminuta

Danas sam saznala da pokret za prirodni porod ima rasističku i mizoginističku podlogu (referenca na knjigu Dr. Amy Tuteur's book, Push Back) koja je potekla od muških američkih opstetričara sredinom prošlog stoljeća. Ideja prirodnog poroda je tako zapravo zamaskirana mizoginija. Tuka sebe zove visoko znanstveno educiranom.

----------


## mama pticica

Zuta
Aj zakaj to tebe tak dira?

----------


## zutaminuta

A što misliš?  :Smile:  Samoživa sam idiotkinja koja obožava ispravljati druge po internetu, u nedostatku vremena i načina da svoje frustracije ventiliram na pametniji način.

----------


## mama pticica

Hahaha
U svakoj sali ima istine ... ili

----------

